# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին

## Արծիվ

Հարգելի ակումբացիներ, եկեք քննարկենք այս հիանալի թեման թե իրոք արժւոմ է անել այն ինչ կցանկանանք ուրիշը մեզ անի կամ թե արդյոք մենք կարող ենք անել մի բան որը շատ կցանկանայինք ուրիշը մեզ անել: Այս խոսքերը վերցված են Աստվածաշնչից ու դա իր մեջ կրում է թե հոգևոր և թե նաև ֆիզիկական ու նյութական արժեքներ: Ես կարծում եմ որ այս խոսքերին հետևողը ու այս խոսքերով ապրողը կատարելության աստիճանի կարող է հասնել: Քանի որ եթե մեկը մտածում է այնպես ինչպես այս խոսքերն են սովորեցնում ուրեմն նա կարող է ներել ու սիրել դիմացինին: Լավ դու՞ք ինչ եք կարծում սրա վերաբերյալ:
Հաճելի քննարկումներ, միայն թե սիրով ու հարգանքով իրար հանդեպ  :Hi:

----------

Shah (26.07.2010), Լեդի Վարդ (10.07.2013), Ուլուանա (22.07.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Հրաշալի է ասված, ու երանի թե բոլորն  էլ էդպես վարվեին: :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (22.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Բավական է թեթև նայել աշխարհի իրական ներկա վիճակին ու համոզվել, որ իդեալիստական բառերը էդքան էլ չեն աշխատում:

Շատ ավելի իմաստալիցա ուրիշների հետ անել այն, ինչ իրանք են ուզում քեզ անել, բայց անել ավելի շուտ: Հոգևոր արժեք դրա մեջ չկա, ու կատարելության նման կերպ մարդ դժվար հասնի, բայց դե կատարելությունը մեկա անհասանելիա, իսկ փնտրել հոգևոր արժեքներ... Էդ արդեն կախվածա, թե ինչա մարդ հասկանում հոգևոր արժեք ասելով: 

Ինչ վերաբերվումա սիրելուն` սիրել արժի մենակ արժանի հատուկենտ մարդկանց, ոչ թե անխտիր բոլորին:

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), ministr (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010), Լուսաբեր (22.07.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Այս խոսքերը վերցված են Աստվածաշնչից ու դա իր մեջ կրում է թե հոգևոր և թե նաև ֆիզիկական ու նյութական արժեքներ: Ես կարծում եմ որ այս խոսքերին հետևողը ու այս խոսքերով ապրողը կատարելության աստիճանի կարող է հասնել:


Ժողովուրդ ջան, նախ` էդ արտահայտության սկզբնաղբյուրը բոլորովին էլ Աստվածաշունչը չի. առաջին անգամ էդ միտքը ձևակերպել ա Կոնֆուցիոսը /մ.թ.ա. 551-479 թթ./` ժխտական ձևով. «Մի արա ուրիշներին այն, ինչ չես ցանկանա, որ անեն քեզ»: Հետո էդ միտքը հանդիպում ա Արիստոտելի մոտ /մ.թ.ա. 284-322թթ./` «Մենք պետք է մեր ընկերներին վերաբերվենք այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայինք, որ նրանք վերաբերվեին մեզ»:
Հետո նոր հիշատակվում ա Նոր Կտակարանում:

Ինչևէ, չնայած էս խորհուրդն էնքան էլ վատը չի, բայց հաճախ իրան չի արդարացնում. օրինակ` ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ մարդկանց, ու հետ որքան լավ վարվես, էնքան քո համար վատ:

----------

Hda (22.07.2010), Tig (22.07.2010), Yevuk (22.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Գարդմանյան ես չգիտեմ թե դու էտ ամենը որտեղից գտար բայց դա այնքան էլ կարևոր չէ տվյալ պահին, քանի որ մենք խոսքի կարևորության շուրջ ենք բանավիճում այլ ոչ թե խոսքի ծագումաբանության: Թեկուզ դա այդպես լինի, ասենք թե առաջին անգամ նրանք են ասալ, հետո ինչ, ընդունում ես այդ խոսքերը թե ոչ: Ճշմարիտ է դա ասված թե՞ ոչ, դա է կարևոր հիմա ինձ համար և այս թեման բացելու շարժառիթը: Դու ճիշտ ես հաճախ դա իրեն չի արդարացնում և իրոք կան մարդիկ որ ինչքան լավ ես լինում իրենց հետ այնքան ավելի վատ են նրանք տրամադրվում քո նկատմամբ: Բայց կա նաև մի ուրիշ առակ նույնպես որ ասվում է՝ ինչ ցանես այն էլ կհնձես, որը շատ նման է այս մեկին: Սրա մասին ին՞չ կասես և եթե դու որևէ մեկի նկատմամբ լավ ես վերաբերվում, մի՞թե դու այդ ամենը չես անում քո համար: Հա թող վատ վարվի քեզ հետ, մի պայծառ օր այդ ամենը իրա գլխին է թափվելու, այդպես չի՞:

----------

ՆանՍ (22.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Գարդմանյան ես չգիտեմ թե դու էտ ամենը որտեղից գտար բայց դա այնքան էլ կարևոր չէ տվյալ պահին, քանի որ մենք խոսքի կարևորության շուրջ ենք բանավիճում այլ ոչ թե խոսքի ծագումաբանության: Թեկուզ դա այդպես լինի, ասենք թե առաջին անգամ նրանք են ասալ, հետո ինչ, ընդունում ես այդ խոսքերը թե ոչ:


Ոնց թե, կարևոր չի...  :Shok:  Դա հայտնի բան է, այդքան էլ դժվար չէր "գտնելը"։ Իսկ կարևոր ա նաև էն առումով, որ իմաստը սկզբնական աղբյուրի համեմատ լրիվ հակառակն ա։ Չանել մարդուն այն, ինչ չես ուզում, որ անեն քեզ, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա անես այն, ինչ դու կուզեիր։
Գուցե, ես սիրում եմ ֆլամանդական սոխի մուրաբա, ու կուզեի, որ մեկն այն ինձ համար պատրաստեր։ Դա չի նշանակում, որ Պողոսին էլ է պետք սոխի մուրաբա։ Այդ դեպքում, եթե մարդիկ հաղորդակցվեն ու ամեն մեկն ասի՝ ինչ է ուզում, ու ամեն մեկն անի դիմացինի ուզածը, ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ կլինի, քան ամեն մարդ իր ակնկալիքներով մի բան անի, որ ուրիշի համար արժեք չի ներկայացնում, հետո էլ իրեն խաբաված ու չգնահատված զգա։

Ընդհանրապես, չեմ կարծում, որ մի բան անելուց պետք է պատասխան ակնկալել։ Ասում են՝ Լավություն արա, ջուրը գցի։

----------

Skeptic (22.07.2010), Tig (22.07.2010), Yevuk (22.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բավական է թեթև նայել աշխարհի իրական ներկա վիճակին ու համոզվել, որ իդեալիստական բառերը էդքան էլ չեն աշխատում:
> 
> Շատ ավելի իմաստալիցա ուրիշների հետ անել այն, ինչ իրանք են ուզում քեզ անել, բայց անել ավելի շուտ: Հոգևոր արժեք դրա մեջ չկա, ու կատարելության նման կերպ մարդ դժվար հասնի, բայց դե կատարելությունը մեկա անհասանելիա, իսկ փնտրել հոգևոր արժեքներ... Էդ արդեն կախվածա, թե ինչա մարդ հասկանում հոգևոր արժեք ասելով: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվումա սիրելուն` սիրել արժի մենակ արժանի հատուկենտ մարդկանց, ոչ թե անխտիր բոլորին:


Ասու՞մ ես շատ ավելի իմաստալից ուրիշների հետ անել այն ինչ իրանք են ուզում քեզ անել: Բայց դրա մեջ վրեժխնդրություն կա և ամենակարևորը դա իրենից ուրիշ միտք է ներկայացնում, որը կոչվում է ատելություն: 
Իհարկե մի քիչ թեմայից շեղվում եմ բայց եթե հասկացած լինեիր աստվածային սերը ապա այդպես չէիր արտահայտվի՝ սիրել կարելի մի միայն մերձավորին այլ ոչ թե բոլորին: Քանզի մենք բոլորս էլ արժանի չէինք սիրո, դեռ ավելին դատապարտված էինք հավիտենական մահվան իսկ աստված մեզ սիրեց և մեզ համար խաչը բարձրացավ, որպիսի նայելով և հավատալով նրան փրկություն գտնենք:

----------


## LImo

«Նա, ով անիրավություն է անում, թող անիրավություն անի ու նա, ով աղտոտ է, թող աղտոտ լինի եւ նա, ով արդար է, թող արդար լինի ու նա, ով սուրբ է, թող սուրբ լինի»:

Հայտնություն 22.11



Մենք ապրում ենք վերջին ժամանակներում, որոնք զարմանալի ժամանակներ են. մեկի համար պղծվելու, իսկ մյուսի համար` սրբվելու ժամանակներ: Շուտով գալիս է Աստծո դատաստանի օրը, եւ ես ձեզ կոչ եմ անում` որքան ժամանակը մոտենում է, այնքան սրբեք ձեր անձերը: Տերը օրհնի եւ պահպանի ձեզ սրբության մեջ:





Սիրով՝

----------

Արծիվ (22.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ոնց թե, կարևոր չի...  Դա հայտնի բան է, այդքան էլ դժվար չէր "գտնելը"։ Իսկ կարևոր ա նաև էն առումով, որ իմաստը սկզբնական աղբյուրի համեմատ լրիվ հակառակն ա։ Չանել մարդուն այն, ինչ չես ուզում, որ անեն քեզ, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա անես այն, ինչ դու կուզեիր։
> Գուցե, ես սիրում եմ ֆլամանդական սոխի մուրաբա, ու կուզեի, որ մեկն այն ինձ համար պատրաստեր։ Դա չի նշանակում, որ Պողոսին էլ է պետք սոխի մուրաբա։ Այդ դեպքում, եթե մարդիկ հաղորդակցվեն ու ամեն մեկն ասի՝ ինչ է ուզում, ու ամեն մեկն անի դիմացինի ուզածը, ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ կլինի, քան ամեն մարդ իր ակնկալիքներով մի բան անի, որ ուրիշի համար արժեք չի ներկայացնում, հետո էլ իրեն խաբաված ու չգնահատված զգա։
> 
> Ընդհանրապես, չեմ կարծում, որ մի բան անելուց պետք է պատասխան ակնկալել։ Ասում են՝ Լավություն արա, ջուրը գցի։


Եթե դու այդ ամենը օգտագործես քո սեփական շահերի լուծման համար դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է և ես չեմ խոսում դրա վերաբերյալ: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումէ լավություն արա գցի ջուրը առակին ապա ասեմ որ դա էլ է կարևոր իմաստ ներկայացնում իրենից ու դա եկել է դեռ շատ վաղուց, պարզապես մարդիկ խոսքը շուռ են տվել ու իրենց մտքերով են ներկայացրել: Ջուրը գցի որ՞նա, պարզապես ուզումա ասի՝ լավությոան արա և մի նախընկալիր որ անպայման հետ ստանաս: Այդպես չի՞

----------


## Tig

> ..... 
> 
> Մենք ապրում ենք վերջին ժամանակներում, որոնք զարմանալի ժամանակներ են. մեկի համար պղծվելու, իսկ մյուսի համար` սրբվելու ժամանակներ: Շուտով գալիս է Աստծո դատաստանի օրը, եւ ես ձեզ կոչ եմ անում` որքան ժամանակը մոտենում է, այնքան սրբեք ձեր անձերը: Տերը օրհնի եւ պահպանի ձեզ սրբության մեջ:
> 
> Սիրով՝


LImo ջան, էդ շուտովը էսա 1000 տարուց ավելա գալիսա տեղ չի հասնում… այսինքն ասում են մնացելա 2 տարի… :Smile: 

Եվ հետո, չեմ հասկանում էն մարդկանց, ովքեր «մաքրվում» են զուտ դադաստանի օրվան «պատրաստ» լինելու ու «փրկվելու» համար, այլ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ այդպես են *ցանկանում* ու գտնում, որ դա է ճիշտ ապրելակերպը… :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (22.07.2010), Sambitbaba (01.09.2012), Ուլուանա (22.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Չանել մարդուն այն, ինչ չես ուզում, որ անեն քեզ, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա անես այն, ինչ դու կուզեիր


Չանել ուրիշին այն ինչ չես ցանկանա որ ուրիշն էլ քեզ չանի դա նույն բանն է ինչ՝ արա մարդուն այն ինչ կցանկանաս ուրիշը քեզ անի :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (22.07.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Մենք ապրում ենք վերջին ժամանակներում, որոնք զարմանալի ժամանակներ են. մեկի համար պղծվելու, իսկ մյուսի համար` սրբվելու ժամանակներ: Շուտով գալիս է Աստծո դատաստանի օրը, եւ ես ձեզ կոչ եմ անում` որքան ժամանակը մոտենում է, այնքան սրբեք ձեր անձերը: Տերը օրհնի եւ պահպանի ձեզ սրբության մեջ:
> 
>  Սիրով՝


Լիմո ջան, ըստ վերջի տեղեկությունների աշխարհի վերջին մնացել է երկու տարի, ուստի ինձնից խորհուրդ, վայելի կյանքը(իմա պղծվել), քանզի ընդեղ տենց բաներ չի լինելու:
http://2012god.ru/
Սիրով :Hi:

----------


## Արծիվ

> LImo ջան, էդ շուտովը էսա 1000 տարուց ավելա գալիսա տեղ չի հասնում… այսինքն ասում են մնացելա 2 տարի…
> 
> Եվ հետո, չեմ հասկանում էն մարդկանց, ովքեր «մաքրվում» են զուտ դադաստանի օրվան «պատրաստ» լինելու ու «փրկվելու» համար, այլ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ այդպես են *ցանկանում* ու գտնում, որ դա է ճիշտ ապրելակերպը…


Տիգրան ջան կգա էտ օրը, դու մի գրամ կասկած չունենաս ախպերս: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է սրան ապա ասեմ որ ես լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, քանի որ ոսկի մտքեր էին:



> Եվ հետո, չեմ հասկանում էն մարդկանց, ովքեր «մաքրվում» են զուտ դադաստանի օրվան «պատրաստ» լինելու ու «փրկվելու» համար, այլ ոչ թե նրա համար, որ այդպես են *ցանկանում* ու գտնում, որ դա է ճիշտ ապրելակերպը…

----------

Tig (22.07.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Նոր միտք անցավ մտքովս: Ես ուզում եմ, որ մի աղջիկ ինձ համբուրի: Հիմա ասացվածքից ելնելով, ես պիտի իրան համբուրեմ, որ ինքն էլ ինձ (էս լրիվ լուրջ գրառում ա)?

----------

Mephistopheles (23.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Լիմո ջան, ըստ վերջի տեղեկությունների աշխարհի վերջին մնացել է երկու տարի, ուստի ինձնից խորհուրդ, վայելի կյանքը(իմա պղծվել), քանզի ընդեղ տենց բաներ չի լինելու:
> http://2012god.ru/
> Սիրով


Նորթըն ջան գիտեմ որ դու էլ դրան չես հավատում և իրոք որ դրանք լրիվ սուտ բաներ են, քանի որ ոչ մեկս չգիտի դրա ճշգրտությունը: Իսկ վայելել կյանքը ես քեզ հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ, բայց միայն թե բարությամբ, ողորմածությամբ, ճիշմարտությամբ և արդարությամբ:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ասու՞մ ես շատ ավելի իմաստալից ուրիշների հետ անել այն ինչ իրանք են ուզում քեզ անել: Բայց դրա մեջ վրեժխնդրություն կա և ամենակարևորը դա իրենից ուրիշ միտք է ներկայացնում, որը կոչվում է ատելություն:


Վրեժխնդրությունը լավ բանա: Վրեժխնդրությունա արդարության կարևորագույն նախադրյալա: Ինչ վերաբերվումա ատելության` եթե ինչ որ մեկը վրաս դանակով հասնի, ես ամեն ինչ կանեմ, որ հնարավորինս արագ ու անեմոցիոնալ, առանց որևէ ատելության, իրա ձեռնուոտը տամ փշրեմ:





> Իհարկե մի քիչ թեմայից շեղվում եմ բայց եթե հասկացած լինեիր աստվածային սերը ապա այդպես չէիր արտահայտվի՝ սիրել կարելի մի միայն մերձավորին այլ ոչ թե բոլորին:


Սենց հարց: Հիսուսը բոլորինա սիրում, թե մենակ մերձավորներին?
Ու ուր կորավ թշնամիներին սիրելը? Թշնամիները մերձավոր են?




> Քանզի մենք բոլորս էլ արժանի չէինք սիրո, դեռ ավելին դատապարտված էինք հավիտենական մահվան իսկ աստված մեզ սիրեց և մեզ համար խաչը բարձրացավ, որպիսի նայելով և հավատալով նրան փրկություն գտնենք:


Տրամաբանական կապ չեմ տեսնում սիրելու, խաչ բարձրանալու ու համայն աշխարհին հավիտենական մահվանից փրկելու մեջ:
Փրկվել պետքա ինքնուրույն, առանց 2000 տարի առաջ ապրած հրեայի վրա հույս դնելու:

----------

kyahi (22.07.2010), Skeptic (22.07.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Նորթըն ջան գիտեմ որ դու էլ դրան չես հավատում և իրոք որ դրանք լրիվ սուտ բաներ են, քանի որ ոչ մեկս չգիտի դրա ճշգրտությունը: Իսկ վայելել կյանքը ես քեզ հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ, բայց միայն թե բարությամբ, ողորմածությամբ, ճիշմարտությամբ և արդարությամբ:


Արծիվ ջան, 2012-ը որպես հումոր էր գրված, բայց համոզված եմ Լիմոյի սրտով էր, քանզի մոտ է դատաստանի պահը… ու ամենատխուրը, որ ինքը կփրկվի, իսկ մենք չհավատներս կայրվենք դժխոքի կրակների մեջ :Sad:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Նոր միտք անցավ մտքովս: Ես ուզում եմ, որ մի աղջիկ ինձ համբուրի: Հիմա ասացվածքից ելնելով, ես պիտի իրան համբուրեմ, որ ինքն էլ ինձ?


Դե հա դա էլ է հնարավոր, բայց միայն այն դեպքում եթե այս նույն թեման բացված լիներ *Զվարճալի* բաժնում: Տեսնում ես Կրոն բաժիննա ու տաօրինակ հարցեր ես տալիս, բա եղավ Հարդ ջան, մի քիչ լրջության տվեք ձեզ էլի, փլիիիիիիիիիիիիիիզ:Եթե շատ ես ուզում կարող ես սրա նման թեմա բացել զվարճանքի բաժնում և մենք էլ սիրով կմասնակցենք քննարկումներին  :Wink:   :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:07 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:03 ----------




> Արծիվ ջան, 2012-ը որպես հումոր էր գրված, բայց համոզված եմ Լիմոյի սրտով էր, քանզի մոտ է դատաստանի պահը… ու ամենատխուրը, որ ինքը կփրկվի, իսկ մենք չհավատներս կայրվենք դժխոքի կրակների մեջ


Նորթըն ջան չեմ կարծում որ Լիմոն այդպես կցանկանար, քանի որ եթե լինի մեկը որը քրիստոնյա կլինի ու այդպես կմտածի ուրեմն առաջինը ինքը կնկնի այնտեղ: Սո Լիմոյի մտքինը ուրիշ էր: Լսի ախպերս, խի եք անընդհատ նույն բանը կարծում, թե մենք ուզում ենք որ դուք այրվեք կրակի լճի մեջ, ախր մենք հայ ենք, ախր մենք իրար սեր ենք պարտք և ուրիշ ոչինչ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հասկանում ես, զավեշտալին որն ա... Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր հավատում են, որ դատաստանի օր ա լինելու։ Ու կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ապրում են, օրինակ, Ավստրիալիայում, վարում են համայնական կենսակերպ ու Վալոդից վաբշե խաբար չեն։ Հիմա նշանակում ա, որ էդ խեղճ մարդիկ էլ են դատվելու՞ Աստված էդքան դաժան ա, որ առանց զգուշացման խեղճ հարիֆներին դնի սպանի...

Էդ խեղճերը սկի նույնսիկ երևի տեղյակ չեն մեղքը ինչ ա, մաքրվելը որն ա.. իրանց համար ապրում են իրենց բնության մեջ։
Թե... կարող ա, դատաստանը լինելու ա մենակ քրիստոնյաների համար՞ մենակ նրանց համար, ովքեր հավատում են իրեն՞  :Wink:

----------

Skeptic (22.07.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Դե հա դա էլ է հնարավոր, բայց միայն այն դեպքում եթե այս նույն թեման բացված լիներ *Զվարճալի* բաժնում: Տեսնում ես Կրոն բաժիննա ու տաօրինակ հարցեր ես տալիս, բա եղավ Հարդ ջան, մի քիչ լրջության տվեք ձեզ էլի, փլիիիիիիիիիիիիիիզ


Ես գրառումն անելուց հետո մտածեցի, որ սխալ կնկալեն հարցս, դրա համար խմբագրեցի: Կրկնեմ, որ հարցս լրիվ լուրջ ա: Ու զվարճալի նկատառումներ չունեմ:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հասկանում ես, զավեշտալին որն ա... Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր հավատում են, որ դատաստանի օր ա լինելու։ Ու կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ապրում են, օրինակ, Ավստրիալիայում, վարում են համայնական կենսակերպ ու Վալոդից վաբշե խաբար չեն։ Հիմա նշանակում ա, որ էդ խեղճ մարդիկ էլ են դատվելու՞ Աստված էդքան դաժան ա, որ առանց զգուշացման խեղճ հարիֆներին դնի սպանի...
> 
> Էդ խեղճերը սկի նույնսիկ երևի տեղյակ չեն մեղքը ինչ ա, մաքրվելը որն ա.. իրանց համար ապրում են իրենց բնության մեջ։
> Թե... կարող ա, դատաստանը լինելու ա մենակ քրիստոնյաների համար՞ մենակ նրանց համար, ովքեր հավատում են իրեն՞


Չէ Ֆրեյա ջան, դատաստանը բոլորի համար է, բացառությամբ կենդանական աշխարհի: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է այնպիսի մարդկանց մասին թե իմ ու քո կարծիքով նրանք տեղյակ չեն այդ լուրին, ապա ասեմ որ ամեն ինչ գնում է աստծու պլանով և այդ վերջին օրը չի լինի մեկը որ ասի թե ես տեղյակ չէի այդ լուրից: Սա ասում է աստվածաշունչը, երկրորդն էլ հիմա ժամանակներն այնքան են զարգացել որ դաժե աֆրիկայի վայրի կենդանիներն են կուրսի այս լուրից  :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:15 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:14 ----------




> Ես գրառումն անելուց հետո մտածեցի, որ սխալ կնկալեն հարցս, դրա համար խմբագրեցի: Կրկնեմ, որ հարցս լրիվ լուրջ ա: Ու զվարճալի նկատառումներ չունեմ:


Ես էլ կես պահ կատակ ընդունեցի հարցտ բայց չէ Հարդ ջան Աստված քո ուզած դեղատոմսը չունի  :Sad:  Բայց դու փորձի համբուրել և նա կարող է հետ պատասխանել  :Wink:

----------

Հարդ (22.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չէ Ֆրեյա ջան, դատաստանը բոլորի համար է, բացառությամբ կենդանական աշխարհի: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է այնպիսի մարդկանց մասին թե իմ ու քո կարծիքով նրանք տեղյակ չեն այդ լուրին, ապա ասեմ որ ամեն ինչ գնում է աստծու պլանով և այդ վերջին օրը չի լինի մեկը որ ասի թե ես տեղյակ չէի այդ լուրից: Սա ասում է աստվածաշունչը, երկրորդն էլ հիմա ժամանակներն այնքան են զարգացել որ դաժե աֆրիկայի վայրի կենդանիներն են կուրսի այս լուրից


Հա, բայց նայի... էդ մարդիկ իրանց կյանքով ապրում եմ, բանից խաբար չեն։ Նույնիսկ իրանց որ ասես, իրանց գլուխը չի մտնի։ Իրանք դեռ էդքան զարգացած չեն։
Դուրս ա գալիս, շատ էլ հնարավոր ա, որ աշխարհում մարդ կգտնվի, ով չի լսել դրա մասին ու անմեղ տեղը կզոհվի։

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հա, բայց նայի... էդ մարդիկ իրանց կյանքով ապրում եմ, բանից խաբար չեն։ Նույնիսկ իրանց որ ասես, իրանց գլուխը չի մտնի։ Իրանք դեռ էդքան զարգացած չեն։
> Դուրս ա գալիս, շատ էլ հնարավոր ա, որ աշխարհում մարդ կգտնվի, ով չի լսել դրա մասին ու անմեղ տեղը կզոհվի։


Հասկանում եմ, քո նկարագրած մարդիկ նույնն են ինչը նկարագրված էր մեկ միլիոն տարի մեր թվարկությունից առաջ ֆիլմում: Իրոք որ եթե դատաստանի օրը հենց այսօր գա, ապա այդ մարդիկ արդարանալու պատճառներ կունենան: Բայց գաղտնիքը այն է որ այդ օրվա մասին ոչ ոք տեղյակ չէ և աստված ինչ ինչ պատճառներով ուշացնում է այդ օրվա գալուստը: Քանզի Աստված երկայնամիտ է, և այդ մեկ օրն էլ երբ նա թվում է թե ուշանում է, երկրագնդի ծայրերում մարդիկ են փրկվում: Աստված չի ուզում որ իր ստեղծած մարդկությունը կորսվի այլ նա ուզում է որ բոլորը պատրաստ լինեն այդ ահեղ օրվան և կարողանան արդարանալ իրենց ապրած կյանքով:

----------


## Արծիվ

Երանի այն մարդուն ով աստծուն պաշտում է սրտանց, առանաց որևէ շահ ընկալելու այլ ոչ թե վախից ու սարսափից և դատաստանից փախչելու համար, քանի որ այդպիսի մարդու աստվածապաշտությունը *սուտ է* և նա աստծուց շահ է փնտրում ուրիշ ոչինչ:

----------


## Tig

> Հա, բայց նայի... էդ մարդիկ իրանց կյանքով ապրում եմ, բանից խաբար չեն։ Նույնիսկ իրանց որ ասես, իրանց գլուխը չի մտնի։ Իրանք դեռ էդքան զարգացած չեն։
> Դուրս ա գալիս, շատ էլ հնարավոր ա, որ աշխարհում մարդ կգտնվի, ով չի լսել դրա մասին ու անմեղ տեղը կզոհվի։


Անի ջան, կարծում եմ, քո նշած կատեգորիայի մարդիկ սենց թե նենց «կփրկվեն», առանձ գիտակցելու… քանի որ նրանք իսկզբանէ ապրում են մաքուր և բնության հետ ներդաշնակ կյանքով և դատաստանի օրվա գալուստին անգիտակցորեն պատրաստ են, և «արդարանալու» խնդիր չունեն… Ասել է թե «մաքրման» կարիք չունեն… :Wink:

----------

Ուլուանա (22.07.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

> Հարգելի ակումբացիներ, եկեք քննարկենք այս հիանալի թեման թե իրոք արժւոմ է անել այն ինչ կցանկանանք ուրիշը մեզ անի կամ թե արդյոք մենք կարող ենք անել մի բան որը շատ կցանկանայինք ուրիշը մեզ անել: Այս խոսքերը վերցված են Աստվածաշնչից ու դա իր մեջ կրում է թե հոգևոր և թե նաև ֆիզիկական ու նյութական արժեքներ: Ես կարծում եմ որ այս խոսքերին հետևողը ու այս խոսքերով ապրողը կատարելության աստիճանի կարող է հասնել: Քանի որ եթե մեկը մտածում է այնպես ինչպես այս խոսքերն են սովորեցնում ուրեմն նա կարող է ներել ու սիրել դիմացինին: Լավ դու՞ք ինչ եք կարծում սրա վերաբերյալ:
> Հաճելի քննարկումներ, միայն թե սիրով ու հարգանքով իրար հանդեպ


Այ դրա համար էլ սովորական մահկանացուն չի կարող հասնել կատարելության,  որովհետև միշտ էլ կա այն միտքը, թե նա ով է որ ես իր համար ինչ որ բան անեմ: Շատ քիչ կհանդիպեն այնպիսի մարդիկ ովքեր դիմացինին ջուր կտան ոչ թե, որ կողքից նայեն ու ասեն. թե նայեք ինչ շնորհքով մարդ է, կամ սպասելով ինչ որ սպասելիք, այլ որ տա ուղղակի սրտանց:
Իհարկե միշտ էլ հաճելի է ստանալ այն ինչ որ դու ես ուզում, բայց անես այն ինչ որ դու կցանկանաս քեզ անել, դա շատ հեշտ է, բայց չմոռանանք որ ամենահեշտ բաներն են ամենադժվարը:

----------


## ministr

Leo Negri-իի վերձևակերպման մեջ ամեն ինչ ասված է արդեն: Եթե չեմ սխալվում Աստվածաշնչի մեջա չէ ասված ` մի թափեք մարգարիտները խոզերի առաջ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Անի ջան, կարծում եմ, քո նշած կատեգորիայի մարդիկ սենց թե նենց «կփրկվեն», առանձ գիտակցելու… քանի որ նրանք իսկզբանէ ապրում են մաքուր և բնության հետ ներդաշնակ կյանքով և դատաստանի օրվա գալուստին անգիտակցորեն պատրաստ են, և «արդարանալու» խնդիր չունեն… Ասել է թե «մաքրման» կարիք չունեն…


Նայի, Տիգրան ջան, բնության հետ ներդաշնակ ապրելը քրիստոնեության ու Աստվածաշնչի համար չափանիշ չի, քանի որ փրկվելու համար պարտադիր պայման ա համարում Աստծուն հավատալը։  Այսինքն՝ էս հոդվածով արդեն ընկան դատի տակ։

Հաջորդ։ Ինչքան էլ մարդը ապրի մաքուր կյանքով, բնության մեջ, քրիստոնեությունն առանձնացնում ա մի շարք մեղքեր, որոնք չի կարող չունենալ ՈՉ ՄԻ մարդ, նույնիսկ իդեալականը՝ սկսած նախանձից, վերջացրած չարախոսությամբ ու որկրամոլությամբ։ Էլ չեմ ասում՝ հետամնաց ու անմեղ միամիտ մարդիկ... Նրանք ապրում են իրենց համայնքով, ապրում են իրենց բարոյական արժեքների ներքո, չեն էլ կասկածում, որ դա վատ ա...

Եւ վերջին, այդ ինչից վերցրիք որ մենք, սովորական մարդիկս, բոլորս մեղսավոր չարագործներ ենք ու այնպիսի մի փչացած կյանք ենք վարում, որ բոլորս պետք է մինչև վիզը խեղդվենք մեղքերի մեջ...
Ես ինձ ու իմ շրջապատի մեծամասնությանը էդպիսին չեմ համարում։ Շատ քիչ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր ռեալ չարիքներ են գործում։ Թող իրենք մտածեն, ոչ թե մենք։

Քրիստոնեության կողմից հարցի դրվածքը ճիշտ չի։ Ինչպես ապացուցեց մեզ Նորտոնը, դուրս է գալիս ցանկացած մարդ կարող է 70 տարի ապրել մեղսագործի կյանքով, հետո վերջին օրը հավատալ Աստծուն, մեքերի թողություն խնդրել ու հանգիստ խղճով գնալ..
Իսկ մինչ այդ, կվայելի...

----------

Skeptic (22.07.2010), Tig (22.07.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Նայի, Տիգրան ջան, բնության հետ ներդաշնակ ապրելը քրիստոնեության ու Աստվածաշնչի համար չափանիշ չի, քանի որ փրկվելու համար պարտադիր պայման ա համարում Աստծուն հավատալը։  Այսինքն՝ էս հոդվածով արդեն ընկան դատի տակ։
> 
> Հաջորդ։ Ինչքան էլ մարդը ապրի մաքուր կյանքով, բնության մեջ, քրիստոնեությունն առանձնացնում ա մի շարք մեղքեր, որոնք չի կարող չունենալ ՈՉ ՄԻ մարդ, նույնիսկ իդեալականը՝ սկսած նախանձից, վերջացրած չարախոսությամբ ու որկրամոլությամբ։ Էլ չեմ ասում՝ հետամնաց ու անմեղ միամիտ մարդիկ... Նրանք ապրում են իրենց համայնքով, ապրում են իրենց բարոյական արժեքների ներքո, չեն էլ կասկածում, որ դա վատ ա...


Գմփ, ու պայթացրիր քրիստոնեությանը… :LOL: 




> Եւ վերջին, այդ ինչից վերցրիք որ մենք, սովորական մարդիկս, բոլորս մեղսավոր չարագործներ ենք ու այնպիսի մի փչացած կյանք ենք վարում, որ բոլորս պետք է մինչև վիզը խեղդվենք մեղքերի մեջ...


Ինչի՞ց վերցրիր, որ ես սենց բան եմ վերցրել… :Smile: 




> Ես ինձ ու իմ շրջապատի մեծամասնությանը էդպիսին չեմ համարում։ Շատ քիչ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր ռեալ չարիքներ են գործում։ Թող իրենք մտածեն, ոչ թե մենք։


Թողում եմ: :Cool: 




> Քրիստոնեության կողմից հարցի դրվածքը ճիշտ չի։ Ինչպես ապացուցեց մեզ Նորտոնը, դուրս է գալիս ցանկացած մարդ կարող է 70 տարի ապրել մեղսագործի կյանքով, հետո վերջին օրը հավատալ Աստծուն, մեքերի թողություն խնդրել ու հանգիստ խղճով գնալ..
> Իսկ մինչ այդ, կվայելի...


Գմփ… մի հատ էլ Անդոն գմփցրեց քրիստոնեությանը… :Smile:

----------


## Skeptic

> Գմփ, ու պայթացրիր քրիստոնեությանը…
> Գմփ… մի հատ էլ Անդոն գմփցրեց քրիստոնեությանը…


Տիգ ջան, սորրի, բայց քրիստոնեությունն ի սկզբանե պայթած էր. մարդիկ ապրում են դրա ավերակների մեջ:  :Pardon: 

Անին ու Անդոն պարզապես փաստն են արձանագրում:  :Smile:

----------

Tig (22.07.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, սորրի, բայց քրիստոնեությունն ի սկզբանե պայթած էր. մարդիկ ապրում են դրա ավերակների մեջ: 
> 
> Անին ու Անդոն պարզապես փաստն են արձանագրում:


Gardmanian ջան, սորիի կարիք չկա… վատը գիտե՞ս որնա, որ էսա արդեն համարյա 2000 տարիա շատերը չեն ուզում հասկանան դա…
Քրիստոնեությունը իսկզբանէ էր դատապարտված պայթելուն, քանի որ իսկզբանէ հիմնվեց *վախի* վրա…

----------

Skeptic (22.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բավական է թեթև նայել աշխարհի իրական ներկա վիճակին ու համոզվել, որ իդեալիստական բառերը էդքան էլ չեն աշխատում:
> 
> Շատ ավելի իմաստալիցա ուրիշների հետ անել այն, ինչ իրանք են ուզում քեզ անել, բայց անել ավելի շուտ: Հոգևոր արժեք դրա մեջ չկա, ու կատարելության նման կերպ մարդ դժվար հասնի, բայց դե կատարելությունը մեկա անհասանելիա, իսկ փնտրել հոգևոր արժեքներ... Էդ արդեն կախվածա, թե ինչա մարդ հասկանում հոգևոր արժեք ասելով: 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվումա սիրելուն` սիրել արժի մենակ արժանի հատուկենտ մարդկանց, ոչ թե անխտիր բոլորին:


Լեո, իդեալական գաղափարների լավ կամ վատ աշխատելը, կարծում եմ, զգալի չափով որոշվում է նրանով, թե մարդ ինչ է ակնկալում էդ գաղափարին հետևելով, ինչի համար է անում այն, ինչ անում է։ Եթե անում է՝ ակնկալելով, որ դիմացինն էլ պիտի անպայման նույն կերպ իր հետ վարվի, ու տեսնելով, որ չէ, չի վարվում՝ անկախ իր լավ պահվածքից, դրանից հիասթափվում, կատաղում ու չարանում է, ուրեմն հա, իր համար էդ սկզբունքն իրոք չի գործում, որովհետև իր ակնկալածը չի ստանում, փաստորեն։ Բայց կարելի է նաև հաշվի առնել էն դեպքը, երբ մարդը դա անում է այլ դրդապատճառներով։ Ճիշտ է, բոլորս էլ կուզենայինք, որ մեզ հետ լավ վարվեին կամ գոնե վարվեին էնպես, ինչպես մենք ենք վարվում (իսկ մենք, իհարկե, համոզված ենք, որ հիմնականում լավ ենք վարվում ուրիշների հետ, չէ՞), բայց եթե մարդ էդ սկզբունքին հետևում է ոչ թե զուտ ի պատասխան վերաբերմունքի ակնկալիքով, այլ որովհետև էդպես ճիշտ ու լավ է համարում՝ անկախ ամեն ինչից, ուրեմն նրա համար էդ սկզբունքն ամեն դեպքում գործում է։ Ես, օրինակ, անկեղծ ասած, ինձ շատ խղճուկ կհամարեի ու չէի հարգի ինքս ինձ, եթե դիմացինի կամ ուրիշների պահվածքը որոշեր իմ ինչպիսին լինելն ու ինչպես վարվելը։ Իհարկե, դա ամեն մարդու որոշելիքն է, ես կոնկրետ իմ մասին եմ խոսում։ Ու եթե ես մի բան համարում եմ ճիշտ, իսկ էս սկզբունքն ինձ համար բացարձակ ճիշտ է՝ աքսիոմ, որն ապացուցման կամ արդարացման կարիք չունի, ապա ես անկախ ամեն ինչից կշարունակեմ հետևել դրան՝ առանց հիասթափվելու ի պատասխան վերաբերմունքի բացակայությունից ու պատրաստ լինելով դրա բոլոր հնարավոր հետևանքներին։  :Wink:  

Իսկ սիրել–ատելու հարցին չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ, քանի որ դա առանձին ծավալուն թեմա է, ու էստեղ երևի չարժե էդ ուղղությամբ խորանալով շեղվել։ 





> Ոնց թե, կարևոր չի...  Դա հայտնի բան է, այդքան էլ դժվար չէր "գտնելը"։ Իսկ կարևոր ա նաև էն առումով, որ իմաստը սկզբնական աղբյուրի համեմատ լրիվ հակառակն ա։ Չանել մարդուն այն, ինչ չես ուզում, որ անեն քեզ, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա անես այն, ինչ դու կուզեիր։
> Գուցե, ես սիրում եմ ֆլամանդական սոխի մուրաբա, ու կուզեի, որ մեկն այն ինձ համար պատրաստեր։ Դա չի նշանակում, որ Պողոսին էլ է պետք սոխի մուրաբա։ Այդ դեպքում, եթե մարդիկ հաղորդակցվեն ու ամեն մեկն ասի՝ ինչ է ուզում, ու ամեն մեկն անի դիմացինի ուզածը, ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ կլինի, քան ամեն մարդ իր ակնկալիքներով մի բան անի, որ ուրիշի համար արժեք չի ներկայացնում, հետո էլ իրեն խաբաված ու չգնահատված զգա։


Անի ջան, կարծում եմ՝ պիտի որ ինքնին հասկանալի լինի, որ խոսքն էնպիսի բաների մասին է, որոնք բոլորի համար ընդհանուր են, ոչ թե ճաշակի կամ նախընտրության հարց։ Օրինակ՝ ոչ ոք չի ցանկանա, որ իրեն վիրավորեն, ծաղրեն, խփեն, ծեծեն, սպանեն, տակը փորեն և այլն, ինչպես նաև նշածս գործողությունների հետ սերտորեն կապված այլ մանր–մունր բաներ։ 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է նրան, որ անելն ուրիշ է, չանելն ուրիշ, ապա, ճիշտն ասած, տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում։ Նույն կերպ կարող ես մարդու հանդեպ չանել մի բան, որը դու չէիր ցանկանա, որ քո նկատմամբ անեին, բայց հնարավոր է, որ տվյալ մարդը ցանկանար, որ իր նկատմամբ անեին։ Բայց դրանք, էլի եմ ասում, հիմնականում ճաշակի ու նախընտրության հարցերն են, որոնք, իմ կարծիքով, չարժե ներառել էս սկզբունքի քննարկման մեջ։





> Ընդհանրապես, չեմ կարծում, որ մի բան անելուց պետք է պատասխան ակնկալել։ Ասում են՝ Լավություն արա, ջուրը գցի։


Սրան լրիվ համաձայն եմ։




> Նոր միտք անցավ մտքովս: Ես ուզում եմ, որ մի աղջիկ ինձ համբուրի: Հիմա ասացվածքից ելնելով, ես պիտի իրան համբուրեմ, որ ինքն էլ ինձ (էս լրիվ լուրջ գրառում ա)?


Քո ասածն էլ է նեղ անձնական նախընտրության հարց, հետևաբար՝ քննարկվող սկզբունքի համար ոչ էական։ Վերևում արդեն գրել եմ նմանատիպ դեպքերի մասին։

----------

ars83 (26.07.2010), Tig (23.07.2010), Արծիվ (22.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իհարկե միշտ էլ հաճելի է ստանալ այն ինչ որ դու ես ուզում, բայց անես այն ինչ որ դու կցանկանաս քեզ անել, դա շատ հեշտ է, բայց չմոռանանք որ ամենահեշտ բաներն են ամենադժվարը:


Հիմա ինչ դա հեշտ է թե դժվար, ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա: Իմ կարծիքով անել այն ինչ որ դու կցանկանաս որ քեզ անեն, դա շատ հեշտ չէ: Եթե մարդ անի այն ինչ իրոք ցանկանա որ իր հանդեպ անեն, բնականաբար դա կլինի լավը և բարին, այդպես չէ՞, իսկ եթե դա այդպես չէ ուրեմն այդ մարդը տարօրինակ անձնավորություն է:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:10 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:09 ----------




> Leo Negri-իի վերձևակերպման մեջ ամեն ինչ ասված է արդեն: Եթե չեմ սխալվում Աստվածաշնչի մեջա չէ ասված ` մի թափեք մարգարիտները խոզերի առաջ:


Մինիստր դու ին՞չ ես հասկանում այդ խոսքերը կարդալուց:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Նայի, Տիգրան ջան, բնության հետ ներդաշնակ ապրելը քրիստոնեության ու Աստվածաշնչի համար չափանիշ չի, քանի որ փրկվելու համար պարտադիր պայման ա համարում Աստծուն հավատալը։  Այսինքն՝ էս հոդվածով արդեն ընկան դատի տակ։
> Հաջորդ։ Ինչքան էլ մարդը ապրի մաքուր կյանքով, բնության մեջ, քրիստոնեությունն առանձնացնում ա մի շարք մեղքեր, որոնք չի կարող չունենալ ՈՉ ՄԻ մարդ, նույնիսկ իդեալականը՝ սկսած նախանձից, վերջացրած չարախոսությամբ ու որկրամոլությամբ։ Էլ չեմ ասում՝ հետամնաց ու անմեղ միամիտ մարդիկ... Նրանք ապրում են իրենց համայնքով, ապրում են իրենց բարոյական արժեքների ներքո, չեն էլ կասկածում, որ դա վատ ա...
> Եւ վերջին, այդ ինչից վերցրիք որ մենք, սովորական մարդիկս, բոլորս մեղսավոր չարագործներ ենք ու այնպիսի մի փչացած կյանք ենք վարում, որ բոլորս պետք է մինչև վիզը խեղդվենք մեղքերի մեջ...
> Ես ինձ ու իմ շրջապատի մեծամասնությանը էդպիսին չեմ համարում։ Շատ քիչ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր ռեալ չարիքներ են գործում։ Թող իրենք մտածեն, ոչ թե մենք։
> Քրիստոնեության կողմից հարցի դրվածքը ճիշտ չի։ Ինչպես ապացուցեց մեզ Նորտոնը, դուրս է գալիս ցանկացած մարդ կարող է 70 տարի ապրել մեղսագործի կյանքով, հետո վերջին օրը հավատալ Աստծուն, մեքերի թողություն խնդրել ու հանգիստ խղճով գնալ..
> Իսկ մինչ այդ, կվայելի...


Ֆրեյա դու ճիշտ ես նկատել, կներես բայց սխալ ես հասկացել, փրկվելու համար պայման չէ միայն Աստծուն հավատալը: Դա շատ սխալ կարծիք է քանի որ այսօր կան մարդիկ որ հաճախում են եկեղեցի, մասնակցում պատարագներին, Աստծուն ավելի շատ հավատում քան ես, դու և շատերը, բայց նրանց վարքը կամ ապրած կյանքը չի վկայում այն ամենը ինչ նրանք ցույց են տալիս: Հավատացած եղիր Աստված նրանց վրա աչք չի կարող փակել, քանի որ մարդու գործերից է երևում նրա ընթացքը թե ուր է գնում նա՝ դրախտ թե դժոխք:
Մարդ կարող է ձգտել ճիշտ և մաքուր կյանք ապրել և դա հնարավոր է *բայց ոչ կատարելապես*, այսինքն անհնար է ասել որ անմեղ մարդ կա աշխարհում, բոլորս էլ ինչ որ չափով մեղավոր ենք մեր ծնված օրվանից, մեկը մարդ է սպանում իսկ մյուսն էլ լուցկի է գողանում, դրանք բոլորն էլ մեղքեր են Աստծու առջև, չնայած որ ամեն մեկը ունի իր մեղքի և պատժի չափը: Աստվածաշունչը հիմնականում խոսում է այն մեղքի համար որի պատճառով մարդը մեղանչեց Եդեմի պարտեզում և դա փոխանցվեց սերնդից սերունդ:
Եթե մարդ հաստատ իմանա որ մինչև յոթանասուն տարեկան կապրի որ դրանից հետո մեղքերի թողությունով կճողոպրի դատաստանից ապա այդ առիթը չի կորցնի նա: Բայց խելացիորեն դատողը և մտածողը չի գնա այդ քայլին քանի որ նա չգիտի թե ինչ է լինելու իր հետ վարկյան հետո: 
Մի խոսքով պետք չէ որ մարդ ահ ու սարսափի մեջ ընկնի այլ կարելի է ապրել մաքուր և արդար կյանք յուրաքանչյուրի նկատմամբ, իսկ եթե դիմացինտ այնպիսին է որ արժանի չէ քո բարի վերաբերմունքին, ապա առանց վրեժխնդրության հեռացիր նրանից և մի փորձիր չշփվել նրա հետ: Քանի որ ով ինչ ցանի այն էլ կհնձի:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:49 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:44 ----------




> Gardmanian ջան, սորիի կարիք չկա… վատը գիտե՞ս որնա, որ էսա արդեն համարյա 2000 տարիա շատերը չեն ուզում հասկանան դա…
> Քրիստոնեությունը իսկզբանէ էր դատապարտված պայթելուն, քանի որ իսկզբանէ հիմնվեց *վախի* վրա…


Սխալ ես կարծում Տիգ, կարողա ուրիշ կրոննրեը հիմքը և արմատը վախը լինի բայց իսկական Քրիստոնեության հիմքը վախը չի, այլ *ՍԵՐԸ*: 
Ես չեմ խոսում այսօրվա մասին այլ այն ժամանակների երբ անխարդախ ձևով Քրիստոնեությունը մատուցվեց բոլորին, իսկ թե հիմա ինչ են անում, կամ ինչ ձևով են մարդիկ քրիստոնեությունը բացատրում մարդկանց դա արդեն իմ հոգը չի:

----------


## boooooooom

> Սխալ ես կարծում Տիգ, կարողա ուրիշ կրոննրեը հիմքը և արմատը վախը լինի բայց իսկական Քրիստոնեության հիմքը վախը չի, այլ *ՍԵՐԸ*: 
> Ես չեմ խոսում այսօրվա մասին այլ այն ժամանակների երբ անխարդախ ձևով Քրիստոնեությունը մատուցվեց բոլորին, իսկ թե հիմա ինչ են անում, կամ ինչ ձևով են մարդիկ քրիստոնեությունը բացատրում մարդկանց դա արդեն իմ հոգը չի:


Եթե կրոնը չխոստանա հավիտյան կյանք, այն կվերանա. մեծ մասը հավատում են, որ հավիտյան ապրեն, որովհետև վախենում են մահվանից: որովհետեվ բացի կրոնից ոչ ոք չի պատասխանում -ինչ է լինելու հետո?- հարցին: գիտությունը դեռ լռում է...

----------

Skeptic (23.07.2010), Tig (23.07.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Եթե կրոնը չխոստանա հավիտյան կյանք, այն կվերանա. մեծ մասը հավատում են, որ հավիտյան ապրեն, որովհետև վախենում են մահվանից: որովհետեվ բացի կրոնից ոչ ոք չի պատասխանում -ինչ է լինելու հետո?- հարցին: գիտությունը դեռ լռում է...


Ինձ թվում է՝ Տիգը դա չի նկատի ունեցել՝ վախի վրա հիմնված ասելով։ Եթե նկատի ունենար զուտ մահվան մասին բացատրությունները, որոնք, ինչպես ինքդ նկատեցիր, բոլոր կրոններում էլ կան, ապա ինչու՞ պիտի հենց քրիստոնեության մասին ասեր, որ ի սկզբանե դատապարտված էր, որովհետև վախի վրա էր հիմնված հենց սկզբից, դրա փոխարեն կասեր՝ կրոնն ընդհանրապես, ոչ թե քրիստոնեությունը։ Ես ենթադրում եմ, թե իրականում ինչ է նկատի ունեցել, բայց ավելի լավ է՝ ինքը գա, ասի։

----------

My World My Space (22.07.2010), Tig (23.07.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Սխալ ես կարծում Տիգ, կարողա ուրիշ կրոննրեը հիմքը և արմատը վախը լինի բայց իսկական Քրիստոնեության հիմքը վախը չի, այլ *ՍԵՐԸ*:


Իսկ դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ ճիշտ ես հասկացել....

Աստվածաշունչն ասում է, սիրիր քո տեր աստծուն, բայց նաև զգուշացնում է, որ աստված հիշաչար է..... իսկ սա արդեն վախենալուց սիրելն է....

----------

boooooooom (22.07.2010), Inana (23.07.2010), Skeptic (23.07.2010), Tig (23.07.2010)

----------


## luys747

> Իսկ դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ ճիշտ ես հասկացել....
> 
> Աստվածաշունչն ասում է, սիրիր քո տեր աստծուն, բայց նաև զգուշացնում է, որ աստված հիշաչար է..... իսկ սա արդեն վախենալուց սիրելն է....


Եթե մարդիկ ուզենաին ճանաչել Աստծուն, նրանք վախենալուց չէին սիրի Նրան: Այլ   ամբողջ  սրտով կսիրեին, որովհետեվ կգտնեին Նրան: Կգտնեին իրենց հարազատ ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իսկ դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ ճիշտ ես հասկացել....
> 
> Աստվածաշունչն ասում է, սիրիր քո տեր աստծուն, բայց նաև զգուշացնում է, որ աստված հիշաչար է..... իսկ սա արդեն վախենալուց սիրելն է....


Կարո՞ղ ես օրինակ բերել, ասենք աստվածաշնչից թե որտեղ և երբ է ասվել այդ արտահայտությունը:

----------


## Monk

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, նախ` էդ արտահայտության սկզբնաղբյուրը բոլորովին էլ Աստվածաշունչը չի. առաջին անգամ էդ միտքը ձևակերպել ա Կոնֆուցիոսը /մ.թ.ա. 551-479 թթ./` ժխտական ձևով. «Մի արա ուրիշներին այն, ինչ չես ցանկանա, որ անեն քեզ»: Հետո էդ միտքը հանդիպում ա Արիստոտելի մոտ /մ.թ.ա. 284-322թթ./` «Մենք պետք է մեր ընկերներին վերաբերվենք այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայինք, որ նրանք վերաբերվեին մեզ»:
> Հետո նոր հիշատակվում ա Նոր Կտակարանում:
> 
> Ինչևէ, չնայած էս խորհուրդն էնքան էլ վատը չի, բայց հաճախ իրան չի արդարացնում. օրինակ` ես անձամբ ճանաչում եմ մարդկանց, ու հետ որքան լավ վարվես, էնքան քո համար վատ:


Արտահայտության սկզբնաղբյուրը Աստվածաշունչն է: Հին Կտակարանում Տոբիթն իր որդուն ուղղված կտակում ասում է. «Ինչը դու ատում ես, ուրիշին չանես» (Տոբիթ 4:16):




> Ոնց թե, կարևոր չի...  Դա հայտնի բան է, այդքան էլ դժվար չէր "գտնելը"։ Իսկ կարևոր ա նաև էն առումով, որ իմաստը սկզբնական աղբյուրի համեմատ լրիվ հակառակն ա։ Չանել մարդուն այն, ինչ չես ուզում, որ անեն քեզ, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ պետք ա անես այն, ինչ դու կուզեիր։
> Գուցե, ես սիրում եմ ֆլամանդական սոխի մուրաբա, ու կուզեի, որ մեկն այն ինձ համար պատրաստեր։ Դա չի նշանակում, որ Պողոսին էլ է պետք սոխի մուրաբա։ Այդ դեպքում, եթե մարդիկ հաղորդակցվեն ու ամեն մեկն ասի՝ ինչ է ուզում, ու ամեն մեկն անի դիմացինի ուզածը, ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ կլինի, քան ամեն մարդ իր ակնկալիքներով մի բան անի, որ ուրիշի համար արժեք չի ներկայացնում, հետո էլ իրեն խաբաված ու չգնահատված զգա։
> 
> Ընդհանրապես, չեմ կարծում, որ մի բան անելուց պետք է պատասխան ակնկալել։ Ասում են՝ Լավություն արա, ջուրը գցի։


Իհարկե դժվար չէր «գտնելը»  :Wink:  Պատասխան ակնկալելու մասին չէ խոսքը, Ֆրեյա ջան, հարցին մի փոքր ավելի խորքային պետք է նայել: Մի դեպքում մարդը պասսիվ կեցվածքում է, նա պարզապես պիտի չանի այն, ինչն անցանկալի կլիներ, եթե իր նկատմամբ արվեր:  Իսկ ի՞նչ է պատվիրում Քրիստոս. մարդուն մղում է ակտիվ կեցվածքի, մարդն արդեն չպիտի բավարարվի պարզապես բացասականը չանելով, նա պետք է անի դրականը: Հազիվ թե որևէ նորմալ մարդ ինքն իրեն չարիք ցանկանա, և ահա Քրիստոս պատգամում է բարիք գործել մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ: Սա է Ոսկե կանոնի էությունը, և ոչ թե սոխի մուրաբաները կամ Հարդի ասած համբույրները:

----------

ars83 (26.07.2010), Inana (23.07.2010), My World My Space (23.07.2010), Tig (23.07.2010), Արծիվ (23.07.2010), Ժունդիայի (23.07.2010), Շինարար (23.07.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Կարո՞ղ ես օրինակ բերել, ասենք աստվածաշնչից թե որտեղ և երբ է ասվել այդ արտահայտությունը:


քանի որ այս պահին շատ զբաղված եմ, կաշխատեմ մոտակա օրերս գտնել և ցույց տալ ձեզ

----------

Արծիվ (23.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

Շնորհակալ եմ Կրոն բաժնի մոդերատորներին թեմայի վերնագրի հստակեցման համար, ես մի քիչ վռազեցի դրա համար էլ ճիշտ չձևակերպեցի թեմայի վերնագիրը, իսկ հիմա իրոք որ ավելի լավ է հասկացվում միտքը:

----------


## Tig

> Սխալ ես կարծում Տիգ, կարողա ուրիշ կրոննրեը հիմքը և արմատը վախը լինի բայց իսկական Քրիստոնեության հիմքը վախը չի, այլ *ՍԵՐԸ*: 
> Ես չեմ խոսում այսօրվա մասին այլ այն ժամանակների երբ անխարդախ ձևով Քրիստոնեությունը մատուցվեց բոլորին, իսկ թե հիմա ինչ են անում, կամ ինչ ձևով են մարդիկ քրիստոնեությունը բացատրում մարդկանց դա արդեն իմ հոգը չի:


Արծիվ ջան, միտքս վերաբերվում էր համարյա, թե բոլոր կրոններին ու Ուլուանան ճիշտա մեկնաբանել ասածս: Ուղակի տվյալ դեպքում մեզ ամենամոտը քրիստոնեությունն է, դրա համար էլ քրիստոնեություն եմ գրել: Ինչևէ, ասում ես Սեր: Գուցեև իսկզբանէ այդպես է եղել, և համոզված եմ, որ Քրիստոսը հենց այդպես էլ նախատեսել է: Բայց մարդ արարածը ունակա ամեն բան իր շահերի համար կիրառել ու սեր կոչվածից առաջ դրեց վախը… Գուցեև այն ժամանակների համար դա «ճիշտ» էր, այսինքն մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը այն աստիճան հասուն չէր, որ զուտ սիրուց ելնելով ապրի ճշմարիտ կյանքով և դրա համար օգտագործվեց վախը: Բայց իսկզբանէ վախը կրոնի մեջ ներառողները «սխալ» հաշվարկ կատարեցին ու այն բերեց ավելի շատ վնաս քան թե օգուտ… Ինչևէ, սա շատ խորը համամարդկային հոգեբանությանը վերաբերվող խնդիր է և շատ վիճելի հարցերի կարող է հանգեցնել: Իսկ այ հիմա, մարդկության այս մակարդակի զարգացվածության աստիճանի համար, կրոնների այս մոտեցումը արդեն «անարդյունավետ» է, քանի որ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը հասկացել է վախի անիմաստությունը, բայց ցավոք դեռ չի հասկացել սիրո կարևորությունը… Այսինքն անցումային շրջան է և դրա համար էլ կրոնները անկում են ապրում… Նոր գաղափարախոսություն է պետք՝ փուչ տեղը լցնելու համար…

----------

Sambitbaba (01.09.2012)

----------


## Հինատա

> Հիմա ինչ դա հեշտ է թե դժվար, ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա: Իմ կարծիքով անել այն ինչ որ դու կցանկանաս որ քեզ անեն, դա շատ հեշտ չէ: Եթե մարդ անի այն ինչ իրոք ցանկանա որ իր հանդեպ անեն, բնականաբար դա կլինի լավը և բարին, այդպես չէ՞, իսկ եթե դա այդպես չէ ուրեմն այդ մարդը տարօրինակ անձնավորություն է:


Էնշտեյնի հարաբերականության տեսությունն էլ շատ հասարակ է, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ շատ բարդ: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է լավ կամ վատ վարվելակերպին, իհարկե պետք է լինի լավն ու բարին, բայց չմոռանանք, որ ամեն մարդ ունի իր աշխարհընկալումը և կարող է քո լավ արարքը հակառակը թվալ, բայց նորից եմ կրկնում եթե անում ես մեծ սրտով, ուրեմն աշխարհը հիասքանչ է:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Չհհասկացա ուղակի թե այս թեման ի՞նչու է "Կրոն" բաժնում, բայց...  :Smile: 

Ինչ վերաբերում այն գաղափարին, որ՝ Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին: Ես գտնում է որ այո, իրոք պետք է վարվել այնպես, ինչպես դու կվարվեյր դիմացինիտ : Ինչքանով որ դիմացինիտ է հաճելի այդ լավ վերաբերմունքը դա նաև քեզ է հաճելի : Ոչ ոք ոչ մեկի համար պարտավոր չի անել ինչ որ բան, այսինքն եթե դու բարձր պաշտոնյա ես քաղաքական գործիչ, շատ փող ունես  :LOL:  դու պարտավոր չես լսել դիմացինիտ վատ վերաբերունքը ու դու նրան լավ վերաբերվես, դրա համար է պետք է ուղղակի ցույց տալ այնպիսի վերաբերմունք, ինչպիսի վերաբերմունք որ կցականայր որ քեզ ցույց տաին:  :Smile:

----------


## LImo

«Ամեն ինչ, որ կամենում եք, որ ձեզ անեն մարդիկ, այնպես էլ դուք արեք նրանց. որովհետեւ այս է օրենքը եւ մարգարեությունը»:

Մատթեոս 7.12



Ամեն մեկի համար սա ոսկե օրենք է, որը դուրս է եկել Քրիստոսի սրտից: Միգուցե բոլորս չէ, որ լրջությամբ ենք վերաբերվում այս խոսքին, բայց սա, ըստ իս, շատ ուժեղ դեղատոմս է աշխարհի համար, թե ինչպես է կարելի լինել հաջողակ, եւ ոչ միայն  հաջողակ, այլ նախեւառաջ` լավ մարդ: Շատերն այսօր հաջողակ են, բայց լավ մարդ չեն: Շատերը հարստություն ունեն, բայց բոլորը չէ, որ կամենում են իրենց շրջապատում բարիք գործել: Աստծո տված դեղատոմսը ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչպես է կարելի ցանկալի մարդ լինել բոլորի համար:

Սուրբգրային այս խոսքը կարդալուց հետո միթե ժամանակը չէ խորհել եւ հաշիվ տալ, թե ինչ է Աստված կամենում անել մեզ համար, ու նաեւ ինչ պետք է մենք անենք եւ ինչ չանենք: Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ցանկանում է, որ իր համար մի բան անեն, բայց հարցը հետեւյալն է` արդյոք մենք ցանկանում ենք ինչ-որ լավ բան անել ուրիշի համար:

Մի անգամ տեսա մեկին, ով բողոքում էր, որ քաղաքը աղտոտ է, բայց քիչ անց նկատեցի, թե ինչպես է այդ մարդը ծխախոտի մնացուկը գցում փողոցում: Գիտեք` նա ցանկանում է, որ իր համար շատերը մաքրեն փողոցը, բայց ինքը չի կամենում փողոցը մաքուր պահել ուրիշների համար: Այսպիսով, սիրելիներս, եթե ցանկանում ենք ընդունված եւ ցանկալի մարդ լինել հասարակության, մեր հարազատների եւ ընկերների համար, ուրեմն եկեք անենք այն, ինչը կցանկանայինք, որ մեզ համար անեին: Եթե բամբասում կամ քննադատում ես մեկին, մտածիր` արդյոք կուզենայիր, որ քեզ բամբասեին կամ քննադատեին:

Եղեք օրհնված, ապրեք այնպես, ինչպես Քրիստոսը պատվիրեց մեզ:

----------

Արծիվ (12.05.2012)

----------


## Skeptic

> Արտահայտության սկզբնաղբյուրը Աստվածաշունչն է: Հին Կտակարանում Տոբիթն իր որդուն ուղղված կտակում ասում է. «Ինչը դու ատում ես, ուրիշին չանես» (Տոբիթ 4:16):





> Իհարկե դժվար չէր «գտնելը»


Չեմ ասում, թե Աստվածաշնչում նման տողեր չկան, բայց Աստվածաշունչը սկզբնաղբյուրը չի: Ինչ վերաբերում ա «գտնելուն», ասեմ, որ էդ տեղեկությունը առաջին անգամ տեսել եմ ամերիկյան մի դասագրքում /"A Message of Ancient Days" - Houghton Mifflin Social Studies, 1991, էջ 9/, բայց Ինտերնետից օգտվելու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում. *սա* Կոնֆուցիոսի ասածն ա /4-րդ զրույցը/, *սա* էլ Արիստոտելի /մոտավորապես 35 պարբերություն ներքև, Один болтун բառակապակցությամբ սկսվող պարբերությունը/:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Իհարկե դժվար չէր «գտնելը»  Պատասխան ակնկալելու մասին չէ խոսքը, Ֆրեյա ջան, հարցին մի փոքր ավելի խորքային պետք է նայել: Մի դեպքում մարդը պասսիվ կեցվածքում է, նա պարզապես պիտի չանի այն, ինչն անցանկալի կլիներ, եթե իր նկատմամբ արվեր:  Իսկ ի՞նչ է պատվիրում Քրիստոս. մարդուն մղում է ակտիվ կեցվածքի, մարդն արդեն չպիտի բավարարվի պարզապես բացասականը չանելով, նա պետք է անի դրականը: Հազիվ թե որևէ նորմալ մարդ ինքն իրեն չարիք ցանկանա, և ահա Քրիստոս պատգամում է բարիք գործել մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ: Սա է Ոսկե կանոնի էությունը, և ոչ թե սոխի մուրաբաները կամ Հարդի ասած համբույրները:


Հարգելի Մոնկ, Ձեր նշած Ոսկե կանոնի շնորհիվ միջնադարյան եւրոպայում այնպիսի բում եղավ, որ սասնեց կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու հիմքերը եւ պատճառ առաջացավ մի Բողոքականության, Անգլիկան եկեղեցու, Կելվինականության եւ այլ "աղանդների" առաջացման։

Բացատրեմ ասածս. բանն նրանում է, որ այս Ոսկե կանոնից ելնելով եկեղեցին հայտարարել էր, որ ամեն ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա պարտավոր է իր գործով ապացուցել իր հավատը եւ հանգանակություններ էր պահանջում։ Սրա պատճառն այն էր, որ Վատիկանը վերականգնում էր  Սբ. Պետրոսի բազիլիկան եւ շտապ միջոցներ էին անհրաժեշտ։ Հետագայում ավելի այլասերվեց այս ամենը եւ սկսվեց մասսայական ինդուլգենցիաների վաճառքը։ Մարդիկ նույնիսկ կարող էին նախօրոք հանցանք անելուց առաջ "ներում" գնել Աստծուց եւ հոգևորականները նրանց խոստանում էին, որ մեղքեը ներված են լինելու, եթե սուրբ գործի համար ոսկի տրամադրեն։
Այս ամենը բերեց հասարակության ըմբոստացման եւ հավատի կորստին։

Շաաա՜տ մարդկանցից շնորհակալ կլինեի, որ ուղղակի վատություն չանեն.. իրանց լավությունը թող գլխներին կպնի...

Աշխարհում շատ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր օգնում են աղքատներին, որբերին, հիվանդներին։ Սա մարդու էությունից ա բխում նաև, այլ ոչ թե վախեցան դրախտ չգնալուց ու օգնեցին...
Հետևաբար՝ պետք չի մարդկանցից պահանջել լավ գործեր փրկության փոխարեն... սովորաբար այդ լավ գործերը փողի տեսք են ընդունում...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  16:25 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  16:18 ----------




> Ֆրեյա դու ճիշտ ես նկատել, կներես բայց սխալ ես հասկացել, փրկվելու համար պայման չէ միայն Աստծուն հավատալը: Դա շատ սխալ կարծիք է քանի որ այսօր կան մարդիկ որ հաճախում են եկեղեցի, մասնակցում պատարագներին, Աստծուն ավելի շատ հավատում քան ես, դու և շատերը, բայց նրանց վարքը կամ ապրած կյանքը չի վկայում այն ամենը ինչ նրանք ցույց են տալիս: Հավատացած եղիր Աստված նրանց վրա աչք չի կարող փակել, քանի որ մարդու գործերից է երևում նրա ընթացքը թե ուր է գնում նա՝ դրախտ թե դժոխք:
> Մարդ կարող է ձգտել ճիշտ և մաքուր կյանք ապրել և դա հնարավոր է *բայց ոչ կատարելապես*, այսինքն անհնար է ասել որ անմեղ մարդ կա աշխարհում, բոլորս էլ ինչ որ չափով մեղավոր ենք մեր ծնված օրվանից, մեկը մարդ է սպանում իսկ մյուսն էլ լուցկի է գողանում, դրանք բոլորն էլ մեղքեր են Աստծու առջև, չնայած որ ամեն մեկը ունի իր մեղքի և պատժի չափը: Աստվածաշունչը հիմնականում խոսում է այն մեղքի համար որի պատճառով մարդը մեղանչեց Եդեմի պարտեզում և դա փոխանցվեց սերնդից սերունդ:
> Եթե մարդ հաստատ իմանա որ մինչև յոթանասուն տարեկան կապրի որ դրանից հետո մեղքերի թողությունով կճողոպրի դատաստանից ապա այդ առիթը չի կորցնի նա: Բայց խելացիորեն դատողը և մտածողը չի գնա այդ քայլին քանի որ նա չգիտի թե ինչ է լինելու իր հետ վարկյան հետո: 
> Մի խոսքով պետք չէ որ մարդ ահ ու սարսափի մեջ ընկնի այլ կարելի է ապրել մաքուր և արդար կյանք յուրաքանչյուրի նկատմամբ, իսկ եթե դիմացինտ այնպիսին է որ արժանի չէ քո բարի վերաբերմունքին, ապա առանց վրեժխնդրության հեռացիր նրանից և մի փորձիր չշփվել նրա հետ: Քանի որ ով ինչ ցանի այն էլ կհնձի:


Ոչ մի բան էլ սխալ չեմ հասկացել ու քո խոսքերով նորից դա ասեցիր. հավատալը անհրաժեշտ բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է։ Առանց հավատի նույնսիկ ամենամաքուր մարդը չի ընդունվի Աստծու կողմից։
 Դե ես էլ դա եմ ասում. պետք չի մեր վզին մեղքեր փաթաթել, քանզի ըստ ձեզ Երկրի վրա մաքուր մարդ չկա, բոլորը մեղսագործ են... Իսկ դա ընդամենը հոգեբանական գործիք ա մարդկանց ճնշած պահելու եւ նրանց "Ես"–ը նսեմացնելու.... Դրա համար ասում եմ. ձեր ճնշումները ձեզ պահեք, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում Ադամի "հերոսագործությունները" Եդեմում...

----------

boooooooom (23.07.2010), Skeptic (23.07.2010), յոգի (24.07.2010)

----------


## boooooooom

> Շաաա՜տ մարդկանցից շնորհակալ կլինեի, որ ուղղակի վատություն չանեն.. իրանց լավությունը թող գլխներին կպնի...


Շատ արդիական արտահայտություն էր, դուրս եկավ  :Ok:

----------


## Mephistopheles

*Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին*

այս արտահայտությունը հիմնականում նշանակում է "վատություն մի արա" որը քրիստոնեությունից առաջ էլ է եղել… "գողություն մի արա"-ն, "մի շնանա"-ն և այլն եղել են քրիստոնեությունից առաջ ու լինելու են նաև հետո… սրանք զուտ քրիստոնեական արժեքներ չեն ու չարժե զանազան մեջբերումներ անել ավետարանից… դա ոչինչ չի ապացուցելու… սրանք բարոյական արժեքներ են ու կրոնների հետ առնչություն չունեն… "մի սպանիր"-ը պարտադիր չի ավետարանից լսես որ հասկանաս դրա վատությունը… իմիջայլոց կենդանական աշխարհում էլ սպանությունը, գողությունը, շնությունն ու վատություն անելը նույն կերպ բացասական երևույթներ են, իսկ դուք լավ գիտեք որ կենդանիները ավետարան չեն կարդում և ոչ Հիսուսի մասին են լսել, ոչ Մաթեվոսի, ոչ էլ Ղուկասի… 

եթե ավետարանի "մի սպանիր" էջը պատռված լիներ, կամ ընդհանրապես չլիներ, կամ աստված ասած չլիներ, ի՞նչ է սպանելը պիտի լիներ բարոյակա՞ն և ճի՞շտ…

գեղեցիկ չի երբ համամարդկային բարոյական արժեքները "սեփականացվում են" … մի՛ գողացիր…

Ժող, իսկ եթե պարզվի որ լավ գործերի համար դրախտ չես գնալու և չար գործերի համար էլ դժոխք չես գնալու, ի՞նչ պիտի անեք… կշարունակեք լինել բարի՞ թե էս ամեն ինչը կիմաստազրկվի…

----------

ars83 (26.07.2010), boooooooom (23.07.2010), Chuk (24.07.2010), davidus (25.07.2010), EgoBrain (23.07.2010), kyahi (23.07.2010), murmushka (23.07.2010), Sambitbaba (01.09.2012), Skeptic (24.07.2010), Tig (24.07.2010), յոգի (24.07.2010), Ուլուանա (23.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Չհհասկացա ուղակի թե այս թեման ի՞նչու է "Կրոն" բաժնում, բայց... 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում այն գաղափարին, որ՝ Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին: Ես գտնում է որ այո, իրոք պետք է վարվել այնպես, ինչպես դու կվարվեյր դիմացինիտ : Ինչքանով որ դիմացինիտ է հաճելի այդ լավ վերաբերմունքը դա նաև քեզ է հաճելի : Ոչ ոք ոչ մեկի համար պարտավոր չի անել ինչ որ բան, այսինքն եթե դու բարձր պաշտոնյա ես քաղաքական գործիչ, շատ փող ունես  դու պարտավոր չես լսել դիմացինիտ վատ վերաբերունքը ու դու նրան լավ վերաբերվես, դրա համար է պետք է ուղղակի ցույց տալ այնպիսի վերաբերմունք, ինչպիսի վերաբերմունք որ կցականայր որ քեզ ցույց տաին:


Իսկ ուրիշ որտեղ կարելի էր բացել եթե ոչ այստեղ, պարզապես խոսքերը վերցված են Աստվածաշնչից դրա համար էլ Կրոն բաժնում բացեցի:

----------

Ապե Ջան (25.07.2010)

----------


## Array

> Նոր միտք անցավ մտքովս: Ես ուզում եմ, որ մի աղջիկ ինձ համբուրի: Հիմա ասացվածքից ելնելով, ես պիտի իրան համբուրեմ, որ ինքն էլ ինձ (էս լրիվ լուրջ գրառում ա)?


 Մեկ-մեկ աշխատումա  :Jpit:

----------

Հարդ (25.07.2010)

----------


## Monk

> Չեմ ասում, թե Աստվածաշնչում նման տողեր չկան, բայց Աստվածաշունչը սկզբնաղբյուրը չի: Ինչ վերաբերում ա «գտնելուն», ասեմ, որ էդ տեղեկությունը առաջին անգամ տեսել եմ ամերիկյան մի դասագրքում /"A Message of Ancient Days" - Houghton Mifflin Social Studies, 1991, էջ 9/, բայց Ինտերնետից օգտվելու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում. *սա* Կոնֆուցիոսի ասածն ա /4-րդ զրույցը/, *սա* էլ Արիստոտելի /մոտավորապես 35 պարբերություն ներքև, Один болтун բառակապակցությամբ սկսվող պարբերությունը/:


 :Smile: 
Գարդմանյան ջան, ես էլ չեմ ասում, թե նման տողեր չկան Կոնֆուցիոսի կամ Արիստոտելի մոտ, ես գիտեմ, որ կան: Ես ասում եմ, որ արտահայտության սկզբնաղբյուրը Հին Կտակարանն է: Քրիստոս, երբ որ նորովի է ներկայացնում Հին Ուխտի պատգամները, շատ անգամ է ցիտում այն՝ միաժամանակ նշելով, «Լսել եք, որ այսպես ասվեց, իսկ ես ասում եմ »: Բայց իհարկե նախապես շեշտում է. «Մի՛ կարծեք, թե Օրենքը կամ մարգարեները ջնջելու եկա, չեկա ջնջելու, այլ լրացնելու» (Մատթ.  5:17): Բավականին տարօրինակ կլիներ, որ ողջ ընթացքում Քրիստոսի նմանատիպ պատգամների սկզբնաղբյուրը լիներ Հին Կտակարանը, իսկ այս մեկի համար հանկարծ որոշվեր Կոնֆուցիոսի կամ Արիստոտելի գործերը: Հատկապես որ դժվար կլինի ասել, թե հրեաներից քանի հոգի լսած կլինեին այս երկուսի նույնիսկ անունները, մինչդեռ գրեթե բոլորն էլ տեղյակ էին Հին Ուխտին: Ավելին, երբ որ Հին Կտակարանի գրեքերն սկսել են կազմավորվել, Կոնֆուցիոսի կամ Արիստոտելի ծնվելուց դեռ ձեն-ձուն էլ չկար: Ի վերջո, հենց Ոսկե կանոնի մեջ արդեն նշված է սկզբնաղբյուրը. «Ամեն ինչ, որ կամենում եք, որ ձեզ անեն մարդիկ, այնպես էլ դուք արեք նրանց. որովհետեւ այս է *Օրենքը եւ մարգարեությունը*»: Որպեսզի ասածներս ավելի հստակ լինեն, խորհուրդ կտայի աչքի անցկացնել Մատթեոսի Ավետարանի 5-7-րդ գլուխները, որ պարունակում է Լեռան քարոզը, այդ թվում նաև մեր քննարկման առարկա արտահայտությունը:

----------

ars83 (26.07.2010), Արծիվ (26.07.2010), Շինարար (25.07.2010)

----------


## nune'

Անկեղծ ասած, երբ ես մարդկանց հետ շփվում եմ ես ուղղակի էդ մարդկանց հետ լավ եմ վարվում ու իրենց հարգում եմ, ես չեմ մտածում սենց անեմ, որ սենց լինի..չէ ուղղակի մարդավայել...
Բայց........եթե այդ անձնավորությունը իրեն անարգալից է պահում, էդ դեպքում արդեն ես դադարում եմ իրեն հարգել, իսկ դա կարող է բերել անցանկալի հետևանքների ու էդ պահին դու էլ չես մտածում վարվել այնպես ինչպես կուզես , որ ինքը քեզ հետ վարվեր, որովհետև ինքը արդեն վատա վարվելա..

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գարդմանյան ջան, ես էլ չեմ ասում, թե նման տողեր չկան Կոնֆուցիոսի կամ Արիստոտելի մոտ, ես գիտեմ, որ կան: Ես ասում եմ, որ արտահայտության սկզբնաղբյուրը Հին Կտակարանն է: Քրիստոս, երբ որ նորովի է ներկայացնում Հին Ուխտի պատգամները, շատ անգամ է ցիտում այն՝ միաժամանակ նշելով, «Լսել եք, որ այսպես ասվեց, իսկ ես ասում եմ »: Բայց իհարկե նախապես շեշտում է. «Մի՛ կարծեք, թե Օրենքը կամ մարգարեները ջնջելու եկա, չեկա ջնջելու, այլ լրացնելու» (Մատթ.  5:17): Բավականին տարօրինակ կլիներ, որ ողջ ընթացքում Քրիստոսի նմանատիպ պատգամների սկզբնաղբյուրը լիներ Հին Կտակարանը, իսկ այս մեկի համար հանկարծ որոշվեր Կոնֆուցիոսի կամ Արիստոտելի գործերը: Հատկապես որ դժվար կլինի ասել, թե հրեաներից քանի հոգի լսած կլինեին այս երկուսի նույնիսկ անունները, մինչդեռ գրեթե բոլորն էլ տեղյակ էին Հին Ուխտին: Ավելին, երբ որ Հին Կտակարանի գրեքերն սկսել են կազմավորվել, Կոնֆուցիոսի կամ Արիստոտելի ծնվելուց դեռ ձեն-ձուն էլ չկար: Ի վերջո, հենց Ոսկե կանոնի մեջ արդեն նշված է սկզբնաղբյուրը. «Ամեն ինչ, որ կամենում եք, որ ձեզ անեն մարդիկ, այնպես էլ դուք արեք նրանց. որովհետեւ այս է *Օրենքը եւ մարգարեությունը*»: Որպեսզի ասածներս ավելի հստակ լինեն, խորհուրդ կտայի աչքի անցկացնել Մատթեոսի Ավետարանի 5-7-րդ գլուխները, որ պարունակում է Լեռան քարոզը, այդ թվում նաև մեր քննարկման առարկա արտահայտությունը:


Մոնկ ջան, այն փաստը որ այդ արտահայտությունը կարելի է հանդիպել համարյա բոլոր քաղաքակրթություններում ու մշակույթներում, դա չի նշանակում որ ինչ որ մեկն ինչ որ մեկից վերցրել է… սա համամարդկային բարոյական արժեք է… դա նույնն է որ փորձես գտնել թե ո՞վ է առաջինն օգտագործել սյունը, կամ տանիքը… չես կարող…

 ավետարանից առաջ էլ են եղել քաղաքակրթություններ որոնցից էլ վերցվել է կտակարանի շատ ու շատ պատմություններ, որոնք ունեցել են բարոյական ու խրատական խորհուրդ… չես կարող պնդել թե աշխարհում ամեն ինչ մի ժողովրդի հետ է կատարվել… մարդկային քաղաքակրթությունը ազդեցությունների, փոխառումների և ուսման արդյունք է և մենաշնորհներ չկան…

----------

kyahi (26.07.2010), Sambitbaba (01.09.2012), Skeptic (26.07.2010)

----------


## ars83

Հետաքրքիր է. միշտ, երբ համատեքստից դուրս որևէ աստվածաշնչյան խոսք է քննարկվում, դա միշտ հանգեցնում է «ֆլամանդական սոխի մուրաբայի» և «համբույրների» նման ծայրահեղությունների: 
Բարոյականության «ոսկե կանոնը», որը նաև քրիստոնեական հիմնարար դրույթներից մեկն է, հանդես է գալիս Մատթևոսի ավետարանի Է գլխի 12-րդ խոսքում և հանդիսանում է Քրիստոսի՝ Ե գլխում սկսվող Լեռան քարոզում տրված ցուցումների և սովորեցրածի ամփոփումը: Լեռան քարոզը, ինչպես կարող է նկատել ընթերցողը, վերաբերում է բարոյական մի շարք հիմնադրույթների, որոնք ավելի կապ ունեն մարու հոգեկան և մտավոր համակարգերի հետ, քան մարմնական: Օրինակ՝ _Մի՛ դատէք, որ Աստծուց չդատուէք. որովհետեւ ինչ դատաստանով, որ դատէք, նրանով էք դատուելու. եւ ինչ չափով, որ չափում էք, նրանով պիտի չափուի ձեզ համար։ (Մատթ. Է 1-2)_
Ուստի տառացի, մարդկային օրգանիզմի մարսողա-նյարդային համակարգերին վերաբերող օրինակներն այս համատեքստին չեն համապատասխանում:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  03:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  03:00 ----------

Մի փոքր շեղվեմ թեմայից՝ անդրադառնալով փրկության հարցին:




> Ժող, իսկ եթե պարզվի որ լավ գործերի համար դրախտ չես գնալու և չար գործերի համար էլ դժոխք չես գնալու, ի՞նչ պիտի անեք… կշարունակեք լինել բարի՞ թե էս ամեն ինչը կիմաստազրկվի…


Հիանալի հարց էր:  :Hands Up:  Ոչ, չի իմաստազրկվի (հուսով եմ): Այս հարցը սերտորեն կապված է դրախտի և դժողքի մասին պատկերացումների հետ: Որոշ քրիստոնեական հոսանքներում նկատել եմ, որ դրախտի մասին պատկերացումն այն պիսին է, որ դա մի վայր է, որտեղ մարդիկ հանգստանում են իրենց հոգսերից, ուրախ-ուրախ երգում և ծառայություններ ընդունում հրեշտակներից: Մինչդեռ, առաջին անգամ քրիստոնեական սրբերի մասին մի գիրք կարդալիս հանդիպեցի այսպիսի մտքի (վերաձևակերպումն իմն է). «Սրբի համար մեծագույն վարձատրությունը և բավականությունը հանդիսանում է ուրիշների մասին հոգալու, ծառայություն մատուցելու մեջ: Դրանով էլ հենց զբաղվում են (կամ ձգտում են զբաղվել) սրբերը երկրային կյանքի ժամանակ: Ուստի, տարօրինակ կլինի, եթե Աստված խլի նրանցից այդ հնարավորությունը դրախտում, զրկի այդ ուրախությունից»: Իրոք, եթե բարեգործությունը, ուրիշին ծառայություն մատուցելը մարդու բնույթն է, նրա կյանքի իմաստը, ապա դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ նա կարող է երջանիկ լինել և իրեն լավ զգալ, եթե զրկված լինի այն իրագործելու հնարավորությունից, միայն նստի և սպասի, որ իրեն ծառայեն:
Այսինքն՝ այն «վարձքը», որն ակնկալում է քրիստոնյա սուրբը, ինչքանով հասկանում եմ, իր սրբակյաց գործերում հավիտենորեն հարատևելու մեջ է կայանում: 




> Փրկվել պետքա ինքնուրույն, առանց 2000 տարի առաջ ապրած հրեայի վրա հույս դնելու:


Դու անձամբ ինքնուրույն փրկվո՞ւմ ես: Եթե այո, ապա ինչի՞ց:

----------

Արծիվ (26.07.2010), Շինարար (26.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հետաքրքիր է. միշտ, երբ համատեքստից դուրս որևէ աստվածաշնչյան խոսք է քննարկվում, դա միշտ հանգեցնում է «ֆլամանդական սոխի մուրաբայի» և «համբույրների» նման ծայրահեղությունների: 
> *Բարոյականության «ոսկե կանոնը», որը նաև քրիստոնեական հիմնարար դրույթներից մեկն է*, հանդես է գալիս Մատթևոսի ավետարանի Է գլխի 12-րդ խոսքում և հանդիսանում է Քրիստոսի՝ Ե գլխում սկսվող Լեռան քարոզում տրված ցուցումների և սովորեցրածի ամփոփումը: Լեռան քարոզը, ինչպես կարող է նկատել ընթերցողը, վերաբերում է բարոյական մի շարք հիմնադրույթների, որոնք ավելի կապ ունեն մարու հոգեկան և մտավոր համակարգերի հետ, քան մարմնական: Օրինակ՝ _Մի՛ դատէք, որ Աստծուց չդատուէք. որովհետեւ ինչ դատաստանով, որ դատէք, նրանով էք դատուելու. եւ ինչ չափով, որ չափում էք, նրանով պիտի չափուի ձեզ համար։ (Մատթ. Է 1-2)_
> Ուստի տառացի, մարդկային օրգանիզմի մարսողա-նյարդային համակարգերին վերաբերող օրինակներն այս համատեքստին չեն համապատասխանում:


"Նաև"… իսկ կա՞ն դրույթներ որոնք բարոյականության դրույթների մաս չեն կազմում… իսկ եթե կան այդպիսիններ, ապա որո՞նք են առաջնայինը, բարոյականը՞ թե կրոնականը… կարելի է ենթադրել որ բարոյական կանոնները մեկը-մեկի համապատասխանում են կրոնական դրույթներին, ապա ի՞նչ կարիք կա դիմել Մաթեոսին կամ Ղուկասի…

Մաթեոսն ու Ղուկասը մեզ համար են հեղինակություններ, իսկ մնացած աշխարհի համար նրանք էական ազդեցություն չունեն, մինչդեռ բարոյական արժեքները միմյանցից համարյա չեն տարբերվում, հատկապես խնդրո առարկա կանոնը… 

իմ արգումենտը կայանում է նրանում որ բարոյական արժեքները կրոնի հետ չունի այնպիսի առնչություն որպիսին ներկայացվում է… ես կասեի ժամանակավրեպ է բարոյական նորմերն ավետարանով մեկնաբանելը, նույնիսկ ապակողմնորոշիչ





> Հիանալի հարց էր:  Ոչ, չի իմաստազրկվի (հուսով եմ): Այս հարցը սերտորեն կապված է դրախտի և դժողքի մասին պատկերացումների հետ: Որոշ քրիստոնեական հոսանքներում նկատել եմ, որ դրախտի մասին պատկերացումն այն պիսին է, որ դա մի վայր է, որտեղ մարդիկ հանգստանում են իրենց հոգսերից, ուրախ-ուրախ երգում և ծառայություններ ընդունում հրեշտակներից: Մինչդեռ, առաջին անգամ քրիստոնեական սրբերի մասին մի գիրք կարդալիս հանդիպեցի այսպիսի մտքի (վերաձևակերպումն իմն է). «Սրբի համար մեծագույն վարձատրությունը և բավականությունը հանդիսանում է ուրիշների մասին հոգալու, ծառայություն մատուցելու մեջ: Դրանով էլ հենց զբաղվում են (կամ ձգտում են զբաղվել) սրբերը երկրային կյանքի ժամանակ: Ուստի, տարօրինակ կլինի, *եթե Աստված խլի նրանցից այդ հնարավորությունը դրախտում,* զրկի այդ ուրախությունից»: Իրոք, եթե բարեգործությունը, ուրիշին ծառայություն մատուցելը մարդու բնույթն է, նրա կյանքի իմաստը, ապա դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ նա կարող է երջանիկ լինել և իրեն լավ զգալ, եթե զրկված լինի այն իրագործելու հնարավորությունից, միայն նստի և սպասի, որ իրեն ծառայեն:
> Այսինքն՝ այն «վարձքը», որն ակնկալում է քրիստոնյա սուրբը, ինչքանով հասկանում եմ, իր սրբակյաց գործերում հավիտենորեն հարատևելու մեջ է կայանում:


երբ սուրբը հեռանում է կյանքից, նրա ձեռքից այդ հնարավորությունը արդեն խլված է… աստծո կողմից… և փաստորեն նա չի կարող օգնել մարդկությանը, որովհետև մեռած է… ուստի դրախտում նա իրեն կզգա ինչպես դժոխքում՝ անզոր… ուրեմն սրբի համար դրախտը երկրային կյանքն է որն իհարկե հավերժ չէ… սրանից կարելի է եզրակացնել որ դրախտը լավ մարդու համար չի, որովհետև լավ մարդը սիրում է կյանքն ու մարդկանց օգնել, որը դրախտում հնարավոր չէ… իսկ ստամբակներն ու սրիկաներն այնուամենայնիվ կարող են օգտվել այդ բարիքներից ապաշխարհելով… բա հիմա ի՞նչ անենք…

*Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին* ավելի բարոյական ծագում ունի քան կրոնական որը ժամանակի ընթացքում յուրացվել է կրոնի կողմից, քանի որ դրա վարձքին մարդիկ սպասում են երկրային կյանքում

----------

kyahi (26.07.2010), Tig (26.07.2010)

----------


## Shah

> «Ամեն ինչ, որ կամենում եք, որ ձեզ անեն մարդիկ, այնպես էլ դուք արեք նրանց. որովհետեւ այս է օրենքը եւ մարգարեությունը»:
> 
> Մատթեոս 7.12
> :


Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ինքս իմ արածները վեր եմ լուծում, հարաբերությունները և այլն... զգում եմ, պահ ա լինում, որ մտացում եմ իմ նման մարդու հետ շփվելը ուղղակի ահավոր ա, մեկ-մեկ էլ ուղղակի երազում եմ, որ բոլորը ում հետ ես եմ շփվում լինեն իմ նման... Մարդը իդեալական լավը կամ վատ չի կարա լինի, դրանով էլ մարդ ա կոչվում այլ ոչ թե Սուրբ կամ դժոխքի սատանա:

----------


## ars83

> "Նաև"…


«Նաևը» վերաբերում էր «քրիստոնեությանը». այսինքն՝ սույն դրույթը առկա է ինչպես քրիստոնեությունում այնպես էլ մի կրոնական և փիլիսոփայական այլ համակարգերում: 




> իսկ կա՞ն դրույթներ որոնք բարոյականության դրույթների մաս չեն կազմում…


Իմ պատկերացմամբ բարոյականության դրույթները կազմում են քրիստոնեականների ենթաբազմությունը: Կան քրիստոնեական դրույթներ, որոնք ունեն նկարագրական-բացատրական նշանակություն Աստծո էության մասին, օրինակ՝ «_Հոգի է Աստուած, եւ նրա երկրպագուները պէտք է հոգով եւ ճշմարտութեամբ երկրպագեն_»: (Հովհ. Դ 24)
Մի շարք այդպիսի դրույթների վրա է հիմնվում Սուրբ Երրորդության մասին քրիստոնեական ուղղափառ դավանանքը: Սրանք անմիջական կապ չունեն բարոյականության հետ:




> իսկ եթե կան այդպիսիններ, ապա որո՞նք են առաջնայինը, բարոյականը՞ թե կրոնականը…


Կրոնականը, քանի որ այն ընդգրկում է բարոյականը և օգնում է խարսխել հավատը և բարոյական օրենքներին համապատասխան վարքը հոգևորի, Աստծո վրա, Ով, ի սկզբանե անփոփոխ է, ի տարբերություն բարոյական նորմերի, որոնք կարող են փոփոխվել՝ կախված ժամանակից և վայրից: Հոգևոր շեշտադրություն ունեցող դրույթներն էլ, իհարկե, վերացական չեն, այլ մղում են բարոյականների ակտիվ իրագործմանը, ինչպես հետևում է, օրինակ, այս տողերից.
_Աստուած լոյս է, եւ նրա մէջ խաւար չկայ, բոլորովի՛ն չկայ։ (Ա Հովհ. Ա 5)
Ով ասում է, թէ ինքը լոյսի մէջ է եւ ատում է իր եղբօրը, սուտ է եւ խաւարի մէջ է տակաւին։ Ով սիրում է իր եղբօրը, բնակւում է լոյսի մէջ, եւ նրա մէջ գայթակղութիւն չկայ։ Իսկ ով ատում է իր եղբօրը, խաւարի մէջ է, խաւարի մէջ է շրջում եւ չգիտէ, թէ ուր է գնում, որովհետեւ խաւարը կուրացրել է նրա աչքերը։ (Ա Հովհ. Բ 9-11 )
_




> իմ արգումենտը կայանում է նրանում որ բարոյական արժեքները կրոնի հետ չունի այնպիսի առնչություն որպիսին ներկայացվում է… ես կասեի ժամանակավրեպ է բարոյական նորմերն ավետարանով մեկնաբանելը, նույնիսկ ապակողմնորոշիչ


Այդպես է, քանի որ դու ապրում ես մի ժամանակաշրջանում և միջավայրում, որտեղ Ավետարանական նորմերը մեծապես ետին պլան են մղված՝ ի շահ այսպես կոչված «ազատությունների», որոնք միմյանց հետ անընդհատ հակասությունների մեջ են մտնում և քայքայիչ ազդեցություն ունեն հասարակության համար (ըստ իս), սակայն ներկայացվում են որպես մեծագույն բարիք:




> երբ սուրբը հեռանում է կյանքից, նրա ձեռքից այդ հնարավորությունը արդեն խլված է… աստծո կողմից… և փաստորեն նա չի կարող օգնել մարդկությանը, որովհետև մեռած է… ուստի դրախտում նա իրեն կզգա ինչպես դժոխքում՝ անզոր… ուրեմն սրբի համար դրախտը երկրային կյանքն է որն իհարկե հավերժ չէ… սրանից կարելի է եզրակացնել որ դրախտը լավ մարդու համար չի, որովհետև լավ մարդը սիրում է կյանքն ու մարդկանց օգնել, որը դրախտում հնարավոր չէ…


Այս հարցը տվյալ թեմայի շրջանակներից դուրս է, ուստի չեմ քննարկի, ներողություն: Մեկ այլ թեմայում արդեն շոշափել եմ այն:




> իսկ ստամբակներն ու սրիկաներն այնուամենայնիվ կարող են օգտվել այդ բարիքներից ապաշխարհելով… բա հիմա ի՞նչ անենք…


Անձամբ դու շա՞տ կտխրես, եթե դրախտում երկարատև արդար կյանքով ապրածների կողքին տեսնես մեկօրյա ապաշխարածներին:




> *Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին* ավելի բարոյական ծագում ունի քան կրոնական որը ժամանակի ընթացքում յուրացվել է կրոնի կողմից, քանի որ դրա վարձքին մարդիկ սպասում են երկրային կյանքում


Չեմ ժխտում, որ կարող է «յուրացված լինել» կրոնի կողմից: Հատկանշականն այն է, որ կրոնը այն դարձրել է հիմնադրույթ և փորձում է տվյալ հատկանիշը կերտել իր հետնորդների մեջ, մինչդեռ բարոյականության ասպարեզում ամեն ինչ ավելի փոփոխական է. մոտակա դարերում (եթե ոչ արդեն հիմա) այս դրույթը կարող է դուրս մղվել նրա շրջանակներից:

----------

Ֆրեյա (26.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Արս ջան, եթե ենթադրենք, որ այլ հավասար պայմաններում Երկրի վրա կյանքի զարգացումը կգնար մեկ այլ ուղղությամբ եւ կառաջանար մի ներկայումս անհայտ կրոնական ուղղություն, որը կկոչվեր "ճճճճասդճասճդ" 99.9 տոկոս հավանականությամբ դա կքարոզեր նույն արժեքները, ինչ քրիստոնեություն եւ մյուս կրոնները։

Ախր, կրոնի փիլիսոփայությունը հենց այնպես չի առաջացել։ Ուշադիր նայողը կտեսնի, որ բոլոր հարցերը ունեն խիստ ուտիլիտար նշանակություն եւ նպատակ ունեն կարգավորել հասարակական հարաբերություններն այն հասարակարգում, որտեղ դեռ զարգացումը չի հասել պետական օրենսդրական մարմինների ձևավորմանը։

Դա մի ալտերնատիվ ինստիտուտ է, որն իր վրա է վերցնում մարդկանց միջև հարցերի կարգավորումը։

հ.գ Կրոնի մյուս ասպետկը, անշուշտ, անձի զարգացման եւ հոգևոր զարգացման ապահովելն է։

----------


## ars83

> Դա մի ալտերնատիվ ինստիտուտ է, որն իր վրա է վերցնում մարդկանց միջև հարցերի կարգավորումը։


Համաձայան եմ: Հատկապես սա առկա է Հին կտակարանում: 



> հ.գ Կրոնի մյուս ասպետկը, անշուշտ, անձի զարգացման եւ հոգևոր զարգացման ապահովելն է։


Սա էլ հատկապես առկա է Նոր կտակարանում:

Կրոնը, իմ կարծիքով, միմյանց է կապում այս հոգևոր, բարոյական, իրավական հիմնադրույթները, բացատրում է, թե _ինչո՞ւ և ինչի՞ համար է_ պետք պահել այս բարոյական արժեքները (որոնց խախտումները առանձին դեպքերում կարող են պարզապես հանգեցնել մարդկանց ֆիզիկական վերացմանը), կապ է ստեղծում հոգևոր անփոփոխ Աստծո և բարոյական (և հոգևոր) մարդու միջև: Հին Ուխտում, օրինակ, մարդկանց ասվում էր՝ սա արեք, սա մի արեք, որովհետև Աստված նախանձախնդիր է, և այլն, և այլն, և հիմնական շեշտը դրված էր աստվածային արդարության վրա: Նոր Ուխտը բացատրեց այդ ամենի իմաստը, նշանակությունը, սկսեցին հնչել «Աստված սեր է», «Աստված Հայր է», «Նրա ողորմության գահը», «Ձեզ հետ եմ մինչև աշխարհի վախճանը» և նման արտահայտություններ, որոնք հավատացյալ մարդուն բարձրացնում են զուտ իրավա-օրենսդրական-հասարակական հարթությունից հոգևոր-անձնականի վրա, որը, կարծում եմ շատ ավելի ամուր է և ավելի լավ զարգացում է ապահովում: 
Ուրիշ հարց, թե այդպիսի զարգացումը (դժվարության, թերահավատության, գայթակղության, և այլնի) պատճառով քչերին է հասանելի եղել պատմության ընթացքում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ........................... 
> 
> 
> Իմ պատկերացմամբ բարոյականության դրույթները կազմում են քրիստոնեականների ենթաբազմությունը: Կան քրիստոնեական դրույթներ, որոնք ունեն *նկարագրական-բացատրական* նշանակություն Աստծո էության մասին, օրինակ՝ «_Հոգի է Աստուած, եւ նրա երկրպագուները պէտք է հոգով եւ ճշմարտութեամբ երկրպագեն_»: (Հովհ. Դ 24)
> Մի շարք այդպիսի դրույթների վրա է հիմնվում Սուրբ Երրորդության մասին քրիստոնեական ուղղափառ դավանանքը: Սրանք անմիջական կապ չունեն բարոյականության հետ:


ավետարանը բացատրական նշանակություն չունի, նամանավանդ աստծո էության մասին, քանի որ աստված անքննելի է և անբացատրելի, առավել ևս նրա էությունը… բացատրություն նշանակում է կազմել տրամաբանական փաստարկված շղթա… ավետարանը, մեղմ ասած այնքան էլ աչքի չի ընկնում իր տրամաբանությամբ եթե չասենք հակասական դրույթներով… բացատրությունը ավելի կոնկրետացնում է որպեսզի այլ կարծիքներ կամ մեկնաբանություններ չլինեն, միչդեռ քո բերած օրինակը ոչ միայն չի կոնկրետացնում այլև անսահման ինտերպրետացիայի աղբյուր է… հոգի և ճշմարտություն հասկացություններն արդեն բավական են ստեղծելու անորոշության և ինչ որ տեղ նաև կամայականության մթնոլորտ, նամանավանդ որ փաստը կրոնի մեջ էական տեղ չունի եթե չասենք խստիվ արգելված է… ճշմարտությունն այս պարագայում դառնում է աբսուրդ, զուտ կամայական մեկնաբանում…





> *Կրոնականը*, քանի որ այն ընդգրկում է բարոյականը և օգնում է խարսխել հավատը և բարոյական օրենքներին համապատասխան վարքը հոգևորի, Աստծո վրա, Ով, ի սկզբանե անփոփոխ է, ի տարբերություն բարոյական նորմերի, որոնք կարող են փոփոխվել՝ կախված ժամանակից և վայրից: Հոգևոր շեշտադրություն ունեցող դրույթներն էլ, իհարկե, վերացական չեն, այլ մղում են բարոյականների ակտիվ իրագործմանը, ինչպես հետևում է, օրինակ, այս տողերից.
> _Աստուած լոյս է, եւ նրա մէջ խաւար չկայ, բոլորովի՛ն չկայ։ (Ա Հովհ. Ա 5)
> Ով ասում է, թէ ինքը լոյսի մէջ է եւ ատում է իր եղբօրը, սուտ է եւ խաւարի մէջ է տակաւին։ Ով սիրում է իր եղբօրը, բնակւում է լոյսի մէջ, եւ նրա մէջ գայթակղութիւն չկայ։ Իսկ ով ատում է իր եղբօրը, խաւարի մէջ է, խաւարի մէջ է շրջում եւ չգիտէ, թէ ուր է գնում, որովհետեւ խաւարը կուրացրել է նրա աչքերը։ (Ա Հովհ. Բ 9-11 )
> _


երբ որ կրոնականը դառնում է առաջնային իսկ բարոյականը երկրորդական, համամարդկային արժեքները մեղվում են երկրորդ պլան և արդարությունը դառնում է կամայական իսկ ճշմարտությունը անիմաստ… այսինքն եթե կրոնականն առաջնային է ապա Մահատմա Գանդին, Օմար Խայամը, Էյնշտեյնը, Ավիցեննան, Պլատոնը և այլոք դառնում են անընդունելի… բարոյական նորմերի ամենակարևոր դրույթե դա ճշմարտության ու արդարության առաջնայնությունն է, որը վեր է ամեն ինչից… մինչդեռ դու պնդում ես որ կրոնականն առաջնայինն է… 




> Այդպես է, քանի որ դու ապրում ես մի ժամանակաշրջանում և միջավայրում, որտեղ Ավետարանական նորմերը մեծապես ետին պլան են մղված՝ ի շահ այսպես կոչված «ազատությունների», որոնք միմյանց հետ անընդհատ հակասությունների մեջ են մտնում և քայքայիչ ազդեցություն ունեն հասարակության համար (ըստ իս), սակայն ներկայացվում են որպես մեծագույն բարիք:


ազատությունը դա յուրաքանչյուր մարդու վերջնական նպատակն է և եթե դու գտնում ես որ դրան կարելի է հասնել ավետարանի միջոցով ապա դա քեզ համար այդպես է և սա նշանակում է որ կրոնական կամ ավետարանական դրույթները զուտ անձնական բնույթ ունեն և չի կարելի պնդել դրանց բացարձակ ճշմարտության ու պարտադրության վրա… ազատությունն որպես այդպիսին ընդունում է քո ընտրությունը և հարգում, միչդեռ դու չես ընդունում քեզնից տարբեր ազատության որևէ այլ կոնցեպցիա… այս տեսանկյունից կրոնական դրույթները ստորադասվում են համամարդկային բարոյական դրույթներին…




> Անձամբ դու շա՞տ կտխրես, եթե դրախտում երկարատև արդար կյանքով ապրածների կողքին տեսնես մեկօրյա ապաշխարածներին:


Չգիտեմ ճիշտն ասած, բայց ես կգերադասեի դժոխքը, այնտեղի ժողովուրդն ավելի հետաքրքիր է… ինչպես Մարկ Տվենն է ասում "Ես կնախընտրեի Դրախտը բարենպաստ եղանակի համար, իսկ Դժոխքը հետաքրքիր միարդկանց միջավայրի համար"




> Չեմ ժխտում, որ կարող է «յուրացված լինել» կրոնի կողմից: Հատկանշականն այն է, որ կրոնը այն դարձրել է հիմնադրույթ և փորձում է տվյալ հատկանիշը կերտել իր հետնորդների մեջ, մինչդեռ բարոյականության ասպարեզում ամեն ինչ ավելի փոփոխական է. մոտակա դարերում (եթե ոչ արդեն հիմա) այս դրույթը կարող է դուրս մղվել նրա շրջանակներից:


Արս ջան երբ ամեն բան փոփոխական է բացի կրոնի դրույթներից, ապա դա կրոնի դրույթները դարձնում է ժամանակավրեպ, անկիրառելի… իհարկե կան մարդիկ որոնք համառորեն հետևում են այդ դրույթներին, դա իրենց գործն է, բայց ինչպես վերը նշեցի, քանի որ իրավունք չունես (ոչ բարոյական ոչ էլ իրավական) այն պարտադրելու, ապա այն դառնում է զուտ անձնականտեսակետ/ընտրություն և պնդել դրա բացարձակ ճշմարիտ լինելը սխալ է…

…և որպեսզի կրոնը դառնա արդիական և քայլի ժամանակի հետ, կղերականները/հոգևորականները գիտակցաբար/ստիպված որդեգրում են ժամանակակից բարոյական արժեքներն ու գիտական առաջխաղացումները… սրա առկայությունն անժխտելի է

----------

Leo Negri (27.07.2010), Tig (27.07.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> «Ամեն ինչ, որ կամենում եք, որ ձեզ անեն մարդիկ, այնպես էլ դուք արեք նրանց. որովհետեւ այս է օրենքը եւ մարգարեությունը»:
> 
> Մատթեոս 7.12
> 
> 
> 
> Ամեն մեկի համար սա ոսկե օրենք է, որը դուրս է եկել Քրիստոսի սրտից: Միգուցե բոլորս չէ, որ լրջությամբ ենք վերաբերվում այս խոսքին, բայց սա, ըստ իս, շատ ուժեղ դեղատոմս է աշխարհի համար, թե ինչպես է կարելի լինել հաջողակ, եւ ոչ միայն  հաջողակ, այլ նախեւառաջ` լավ մարդ: Շատերն այսօր հաջողակ են, բայց լավ մարդ չեն: Շատերը հարստություն ունեն, բայց բոլորը չէ, որ կամենում են իրենց շրջապատում բարիք գործել: Աստծո տված դեղատոմսը ցույց է տալիս, թե ինչպես է կարելի ցանկալի մարդ լինել բոլորի համար:
> 
> Սուրբգրային այս խոսքը կարդալուց հետո միթե ժամանակը չէ խորհել եւ հաշիվ տալ, թե ինչ է Աստված կամենում անել մեզ համար, ու նաեւ ինչ պետք է մենք անենք եւ ինչ չանենք: Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ցանկանում է, որ իր համար մի բան անեն, բայց հարցը հետեւյալն է` արդյոք մենք ցանկանում ենք ինչ-որ լավ բան անել ուրիշի համար:
> ...


Աստծո օրհնությունը և մեր տեր ու փրկիչ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի խաղաղությունը լինի քեզ հետ հարգելիս:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Շաաա՜տ մարդկանցից շնորհակալ կլինեի, որ ուղղակի վատություն չանեն.. իրանց լավությունը թող գլխներին կպնի...
> Աշխարհում շատ մարդիկ կան, ովքեր օգնում են աղքատներին, որբերին, հիվանդներին։ Սա մարդու էությունից ա բխում նաև, այլ ոչ թե վախեցան դրախտ չգնալուց ու օգնեցին...


Նախ երբ մարդ չի սիրում լավություն անել ինքնաբերաբար սկսում է վատություն անել: Սա առաջին հակասությունը քո գրառման մեջ:
Ես չգիտեմ թե մարդիկ ինչ պատճառներով են օգնում մեկը մյուսին որովհետև մենք չենք կարող քննել մարդու սիրտը և դրդապատճառը դրանում բայց շատերը դա անում են իրենց փառքի և անունի համար, ես համոզված եմ որ եթե որևէ մեկը կարողանում է սրտանց լավություն կամ բարություն անել ապա է դա նույնպես տրված է Աստուց: Աստվածաշնչում գրված է ամեն բարի բան տրվում է կամ տրված է ի վերուստ երկնային հորից որ է Աստված: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է գործերով փրկության մասին ապա ես համոզված եմ որ Քրիստոսի արյունով փրկված հավատացյալը դա չի անում փրկվելու համար քանի որ ըստ աստծո խոսքի նա արդեն իսկ փրկված է քանի որ նա հավատացել է աստծո կատարած գործին որը է Հիսուս Քրիստոս և այդ ժամանակ աստված նրան փրկություն է շնորհում իր որդու միջոցով: Աստվածաշունչը սովորեցնում է թե փրկությունը շնորհքով է հավատքի միջոցով, ոչ թե գործերից որպիսի մեկը չպարծենա թե իր արած գործերով է փրկվում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> [I][COLOR="red"]Աստուած լոյս է, եւ նրա մէջ խաւար չկայ, բոլորովի՛ն չկայ։ (Ա Հովհ. Ա 5)


Այդ դեպքում, կբացատրե՞ս, խնդրեմ, թե ի՞նչ են նշանակում հետևյալ տողերը, ԵԼԻՑ.20;21.
"Ժողովուրդը հեռուն կայնեցավ ու Մովսես մոտեցավ այն *թանձր խավարին, ուր Աստված էր*":

----------


## Նետ

> Այդ դեպքում, կբացատրե՞ս, խնդրեմ, թե ի՞նչ են նշանակում հետևյալ տողերը, ԵԼԻՑ.20;21.
> "Ժողովուրդը հեռուն կայնեցավ ու Մովսես մոտեցավ այն *թանձր խավարին, ուր Աստված էր*":


Չխեղված տարբերակը՝     ԵԼԻՑ.20;21. Ժողովուրդը լեռից հեռու էր կանգնած, իսկ Մովսէսը մտաւ մառախուղի մէջ, ուր գտնւում էր Աստուած։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չխեղված տարբերակը՝     ԵԼԻՑ.20;21. Ժողովուրդը լեռից հեռու էր կանգնած, իսկ Մովսէսը մտաւ մառախուղի մէջ, ուր գտնւում էր Աստուած։


Իմ "խեղված" տարբերակը՝ եբրայական և հունական բնագիրներից թարգմանված, Հայոց Ավետարանական Եկեղեցու 150-ամակի հոբելյանական տպագրությունն է (1846-1996).

Ահա անգլերեն "խեղված" տարբերակը. "And the people stood afar off, and Moses drew near unto the *thick darkness* where God was." Չգիտես ինչո՞ւ, բայց չի ասում "fog" կամ "fogness", այլ "խեղել" և ասում է "darkness"՝ անամոթաբար…

Նույնպիսի մի սրիկայական տարբերակ է նաև իմ ունեցած ռուսական տարբերակը /ընդ որում, թե գիրքը, և թե աուդիոգիրքը/. "И стоял весь народ вдали, а Моисей вступил *во мрак*, где Бог". Փոխանակ չխեղեին ու գրեին "туман":

Եվ ընդհանրապես, Նետ ջան, քո կասկածները ցրելու համար, եկ չսպասենք /դու սպասել սիրում ես/, ու սկսենք Աստվածաշունչը հենց սկզբից: Ընդ որում, կարող ես ընտրել թե քո չխեղված, և թե իմ խեղված տարբերակները: Դե ինչ, գնացի՞նք…

*Գիրք Ծննդոց*
Սկզբում Աստված երկինքն ու երկիրը ստեղծեց: Երկիրը անձև ու պարապ էր և անդունդի վրա *խավար կար* և Աստծո Հոգին ջրերի վրա կշարժվեր: Աստված ասաց. "Եղիցի Լույս" ու *լույս եղավ*: Աստված տեսավ, որ լույսը բարի է ու *լույսը խավարից զատեց*":

Խեղաթյուրա՞ծ կլինեմ, եթե ասեմ, որ հասկանում եմ հետևյալը.
Աստված, իր հավերժությամբ հանդերձ, միշտ էլ կար և կա, լինի դա սկիզբ, թե վերջ:
Բայց սկզբում, Աստծո հետ մեկտեղ, կար միայն խավարը, իսկ լույս դեռ չկար: Այսինքն, խավարը միշտ էլ Աստծո հետ է եղել. թե սկզբում, թե անցյալում, թե ներկայում և թե ապագայում: Իսկ այ, լույսը, ոչ միշտ է, որ Աստծո հետ է եղել… Ավելի ճիշտ, լույսը միշտ էլ Աստծո հետ է եղել, իսկ Աստված՝ ոչ միշտ է լույսի հետ եղել: Եվ դա հասկանալը շա հեշտ է, սիրելիս, քանի որ կար ժամանակ, երբ Աստված կար, իսկ լույսը դեռ չկար: Իսկ խավարը՝ միշտ կար: *Ամենասկզբից*:

Այս իրավիճակի ճշմարիտ ապացույցը գիտե՞ս, թե որտեղ է գտնվում… Մեր ուղեղում, մեր մտքում: Այնտեղ էլ, ինչպես արտաքին աշխարհում, ավելի շատ Խավար է տիրում, քան Լույսը:
Լույսը՝ մեր գիտելիքներն են, այն, ինչ տեսանելի է մեզ և ճանաչելի, և դրա մեջ մտնում է նաև մեր Ամենաստեղծ Արարչի մի փոքրիկ, տեսանելի և ճանաչելի մասն էլ, որին այնքան հայերեն անուն են տվել մեր նախնիները. Աս-տված, այսինքն՝ այս-տրվածը, այս-ամբողջ-մեզ-տրված-տեսանելի-ճանաչելի աշխարհը:

Շատ երկարեց: Լավ, ասեմ մեր տրամաբանության հակասականության մասին, ու՝ վերջ:

Ստացվում է, որ լուսը տրված է մեզ նրա համար, որ մենք տեսենք ու ճանաչենք:
Իսկ խավարը՝ մութ է և անճանաչելի:

Կրոնները, համենայն դեպս, քրիստոնեությունը, պնդում է, որ Աստված՝ անճանաչելի է: Եվ դրանով իսկ տեղադրում է Աստծոն խավարի մեջ, իսկ իրեն դարձնում է այն լույսը, որը պետք է որ մեզ տանի դեպի Աստված: Քա-ղա-քա-կա-նու-թյուն: 

Իսկ իրականությունը, ըստ իս հետևյալն է.
Ամենաստեղծ Արարիչն ամենուր է. ավելի շատ՝ խավարում, այսինքն,մեզ անտեսանելի և անճանաչելի, իսկ ավելի քիչ՝ լույսի մեջ, այսինքն՝ տեսանելի և ճանաչելի: Եվ այս տեսանելի ու ճանաչելի մասի անունն է. Աստված՝ այս-տրվածը:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իմ "խեղված" տարբերակը՝ եբրայական և հունական բնագիրներից թարգմանված, Հայոց Ավետարանական Եկեղեցու 150-ամակի հոբելյանական տպագրությունն է (1846-1996).


Աստծու էություն/խավար հարաբերության մասին տեսակետներիդ համաձայն չեմ, բայց բանավեճի տրամադրություն չունեմ: Ուղղակի ուզում էի մի փաստ նշել: Բնագրերից խոսելիս ուշում եմ նշել, թե ինչպես են բառացի թարգմանում իրենք հրեաները.

Մասնավորապես *անգլերեն* (իրենց թվագրմամբ՝ Շմոյս 20:18)՝
"The people kept their distance while Moses entered the *mist* where the Divine was [revealed]."
_Mist - a cloud of tiny water droplets suspended in the atmosphere at or near the earth’s surface that limits visibility (Oxford)._

*Ռուսերեն*՝
"И стоял народ поодаль, а Моше подступил ко *мгле*, туда, где Б-г."
_Мгла - Помраченье воздуха, испарения, сгущающие воздух, делающие его тусклым, мало прозрачным; сухой туман, дым и чад, нагоняемые в засухи от лесных паров (Даль)._

Իմա՝ մեգ, մշուշ, մառախուղ:

Ու Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու թարգմանությունը՝ հեղինակ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոց.
«Եւ կայր ժողովուրդն ի հեռաստանէ. եւ Մովսէս եմուտ ի մէգն ուր էր Ա(ստուա)ծ»:

----------


## Նետ

> Եվ ընդհանրապես, Նետ ջան, քո կասկածները ցրելու համար,


Քեզ ո՞վ ասեց որ ես կասկածների մեջ եմ ու դու  էլ  ցրիչի պարտականությամբ պիտի զբաղվես:


> եկ չսպասենք /դու սպասել սիրում ես/,


Քեզ ո՞վ ասեց որ ես սպասել սիրում եմ:Ամենևին այդպես չէ: 
Այն ինչ դու անում ես պարզ անուն ունի՝ տառակերություն: Այսինքն. դու վերցնում ես մի ողջ գրքից մեկ նախադասություն. ու զարգացնում այն ամբոդջ գրքին հակառակ: Դու կարող ես՝  
հիմք վերցնել որ շենքի զբաղեցրած տարածքի մեջ դատարկ տարծությունները ավելի շատ են քան բետոնը ու հայտարարել որ շենքը պատրաստված է դատարկությունից: Դու կարող ես՝ իմ մեկ արտահայտած նախադասությունից որոշել որ ես սպասել եմ սիրում. ու խիստ սխալվել:Ու սխալվել ո՛չ միայն այս հարցում, այլ՝ բոլոր:
Հիմա հիմնավորեմ սպասելս: 2010 թվականից հենց դու՛ ասում էիր որ 2 տարուց քրիստոնյաները պիտի ընդունեն ռեինկարնացիաի «գաղափարը» ու էլի նման բաներ: Ես ավելորդ, անպտուղ եզրահանգումների հետ բանավիճելու հավես չունեմ (կամ հոգնել եմ):Իրավունք ունե՞մ սպասելու մինչև տարվա վերջ, (կամ թեկուզ մյուս տարվա) որ ապացուցված  լինես, որ դու հենց այնպես ես խոսում : թէ՞ դրանով սպասասեր եմ դառնում:



> ու սկսենք Աստվածաշունչը հենց սկզբից: Ընդ որում, կարող ես ընտրել թե քո չխեղված, և թե իմ խեղված տարբերակները: Դե ինչ, գնացի՞նք…


*STOP !*    Աստվածաշունչը ուսումնասիրելուց առաջ, նախ ուսումնասիրիր թեմայիդ վերնագիրն ու պահանջը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Արդեն երկու օր է, Մուն, ջան, տեսել եմ գրածդ: Կներես, ամնիջապես չպատասխանեցի. ժամանակ չկար: 



> Աստծու էություն/խավար հարաբերության մասին տեսակետներիդ համաձայն չեմ, բայց բանավեճի *տրամադրություն չունեմ*:


Ափսոս: Ես շատ կուզենայի բանավեճել: Ոչ այս թեմայում, իհարկե: Ավելի հարմար: Միգուցէ ի՞նքդ առաջարկես: Երբ տրամադրություն ունենաս: Սա շատ կարևոր է:



> Ուղղակի ուզում էի մի փաստ նշել: Բնագրերից խոսելիս ուշում եմ նշել, թե ինչպես են բառացի թարգմանում իրենք հրեաները.


Եթե անմիջապես, երկու օր առաջ պատասխանած լինեի քեզ, կասեի հետևյալը. օքեյ, Մուն ջան, սա կարող է նշանակել միայն մեկ բան, որ տարբեր մարդիկ տարբեր կերպ են մոտեցել հարցին, ինչպես ես և դու, ըստ իրենց հայեցողության: Բայց ստացվեց, որ ոչինչ հենց այնպես չի լինում, ինչպես նաև իմ քեզ անմիջապես չպատասխանելը: Որովհետև…

Այս երկու օրում վերընթերցեցի Տոտ Հերմես Տրիսմեգիստի "Պոյմանդրոս, մարդկանց Հովիվ" գիրքը: Ինչից և հասկացա, թե ի՛նչն է այդ թարգմանչական տարբերությունների իրական պատճառը:

Ներող եղիր, այս պահին սկզբնաղբյուրները փորփրելու ժամանակ չկա, որ տվյալներն ավելի ճշգրիտ ասեմ, և, ճիշտն ասած, իմաստ էլ չկա: Միևնույն է, հարյուր տոկոսով դրան վստահել, երևի, չի կարելի, քանզի մենք խոսում ենք շատ վաղ ժամանակների մասին: Ինչևէ, Մովսեսի ու Տրիսմեգիստի գործունեության ժամանակաշրջանները մոտավորապես պետք է, որ համընկնեն, չնայած նրանք երկուսն էլ խոսում են ավելի վաղ ժամանակների մասին, և կարևորը դա է: Այս երկուսը խոսում են արարման մասին, և ինձ թվում է, որ Հերմեսի ասածն ավելի նախնական է, և ահա, թե ինչու:

Մովսեսի մոտ /"Ծննդոց"/. սկզբում *Խավար* էր, հետո Աստված ասաց. "Եղիցի Լույս" և եղավ լույս: 

Հերմեսի մոտ /"Պոյմանդրոս"/. սկզբում *Խավար* էր, հետո "Խավարը սկսեց վերափոխվել մի ինչ-որ *խոնավ, դողդոջուն, ասես թե կրակից ծխող, չարագույժ ձայն արձակող՝ անհայտ էության*": Դրանից հետո՝ ի հայտ է գալիս *Կրակը*: Եվ դրանից հետո միայն, մոտավորապես "Եղիցի *Լույս*" և… դե, մնացածը ինքդ էլ գիտես:

Այսպիսով, Մովսեսի մոտ *Նախնական Վիճակը* /մինչև Արարումը/ արտահայտված է միայն որպես *Խավար*: Որից հետո՝ Լույս:
Իսկ Հերմեսի մոտ այդ *Նախնական Վիճակն* արտահայտված է որպես *Խավար + Խոնավ Էություն + Կրակ*: Որից հետո՝ Լույս:

Եվ հավանաբար, սկզբնաղբյուրներում, որտեղից հավաքված և կատարված են Աստվածաշնչի հազար ու մի թարգմանությունները, հիշատակվում է հենց Հերմեսի ասած Նախնական Վիճակի մասին, բայց շատ հնարավոր է, ոչ ամբողջությամբ, և այդ պատճառով էլ թարգմանիչները տարբեր կերպ են հասկանում ու թարգմանում բնագիրը: Մի խոսքով, փչացած հեռախոսի պես մի բան…

Հ.Գ. Մուն ջան: Հավատա, ես գրում եմ այս ամենը, *ոչ թե* հակաճառելու կամ մեր կրոնին դեմ լինելու պատճառով: Ուղղակի տեսնում եմ, որ ինչ-որ բան այն չէ մեր կրոնի մեջ, ու, կարծես թե, սկսել եմ ինչ-որ չափով հասկանալ, թե *ի՞նչն այնպես չէ*: Եվ առաջարկում եմ լրջորեն անդրադառնալ դրան: Ոչ թե սովորական կրոնա-աթեիստական "բազառի" ձևով, այլ ելնելով ոչ թե առանց այն էլ շատ սուղ տեղեկություններին բանի տեղ չդնելով, այլ գոնե փոքր ինչ հարգանք ու տարամաբանություն ցուցաբերելով նրանց նկատմամբ:

…Կբացե՞ս թեմա…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> *STOP !*    Աստվածաշունչը ուսումնասիրելուց առաջ, նախ ուսումնասիրիր թեմայիդ վերնագիրն ու պահանջը:


Շատ ճիշտ ես, Նետ ջան, և շնորհակալ եմ, որ ժամանակին հիշեցրիր. "*Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին*":
Մոռանալով դա, ես հասա դրա ձևափոխված տարբերակին. "*Դիմացինդ քեզ հետ վարվում է այնպես, ինչպես դու ես վարվում դիմացինիդ հետ*":

Ահա, թե ինչի բերեց մեզ իմ տառակերությունն ու քո բառակերությունը:
Ներող եղիր:

Ես ասացի. "…մտավ *խավարը*, ուր Աստված էր":
Դու ասացիր "…մտավ *մառախուղը*, ուր Աստված էր":

Դա կարևոր չի այս մեր վեճի մեջ: Վերջիվերջո, ես այս տողերը ոչ թե գրպանիցս հանեցի, ճի՞շտ է:  ԻՆձ ուղղակի դուր չեկավ Արս-ի մեջբերումը. "*Աստուած լոյս է, եւ նրա մէջ խաւար չկայ, բոլորովի՛ն չկայ։* (Ա Հովհ. Ա 5)": Որովհետև, ըստ ինձ, սա բերում է մի եզրակացության, որ առանց լույսի Աստված չկա…
Նորից՝ աքսյումորոն. մեկը հակասում է մյուսին: Ստացվում է, որ Աստված չկա, որովհետև *Աստված՝ լույս* է: Իսկ լույսը միշտ չի, որ եղել է /նայիր "Ծննդոցը"/: Ուրեմն, Աստված էլ միշտ չի եղե՞լ: Ինչպես նաև լո՞ւյսը: Ուրեմն, *ո՞վ է ստեղծել լույսը*: Եվ, բնականաբար, մի հարց էլ. *ո՞վ է ստեղծել Աստծոն*: 
Չես վախենո՞ւմ, Նետ ջան, որ նման պարադոքսից հետո այնքան էլ դժվար չէ աթեիստ դառնալը:

Որովհետև արդեն իսկ աբսուրդ է ասելը. "Մովսես մտավ *մի որևէ տեղ*, ուր Աստված էր": Ուղղակի՝ անհեթեթություն է: Ի՞նչ է սա նշանակում: Մի՞թե կա մի ինչ-որ տեղ այս Տիեզերքում, որտեղ Աստված չկա: Իսկ ի՞նչ է՝ նշանակում այդ դեպքում. "*Աստված ամենուր է*":

Իսկ այ, լրիվ այլ բան կլիներ, Նետ ջան, եթե դրան նայեինք հետևյալ կերպ: 
Այս ամենը՝ ալեգորիա է ուղղակի, այլաբանություն: Եվ Լույսը՝ դա *Ճանաչելի Աստված* է, կամ այն գիտելիքները, որ մենք ունենք: Իսկ Խավարը՝ *Անճանաչելի Աստված է*, այն անճանաչելի աշխարհը, որին մենք դեռ չենք տիրապետում: Եվ Մովսեսի այդ խավար-մառախուղ մտնելն էլ մեկ բան է նշանակում. նա գնաց նոր գիտելիքների հետևից:

----------


## Նետ

> Դա կարևոր չի այս մեր վեճի մեջ: Վերջիվերջո, ես այս տողերը ոչ թե գրպանիցս հանեցի, ճի՞շտ է:  ԻՆձ ուղղակի դուր չեկավ Արս-ի մեջբերումը. "*Աստուած լոյս է, եւ նրա մէջ խաւար չկայ, բոլորովի՛ն չկայ։* (Ա Հովհ. Ա 5)": Որովհետև, ըստ ինձ, սա բերում է մի եզրակացության, որ առանց լույսի Աստված չկա…
> Նորից՝ աքսյումորոն. մեկը հակասում է մյուսին: Ստացվում է, որ Աստված չկա, որովհետև *Աստված՝ լույս* է: Իսկ լույսը միշտ չի, որ եղել է /նայիր "Ծննդոցը"/: Ուրեմն, Աստված էլ միշտ չի եղե՞լ: Ինչպես նաև լո՞ւյսը: Ուրեմն, *ո՞վ է ստեղծել լույսը*: Եվ, բնականաբար, մի հարց էլ. *ո՞վ է ստեղծել Աստծոն*:


Սամբիթիբաբա ջան, ի՞նչ կլինի նիկդ վերանվանես Հ.Հ.Դ.(Հայոց համազգային դարդ):Ախր էս կատաստրոֆիկ եզրահանքումներդ որտեղի՞ց:Էդ Բաբաներիդ գրքերը քիչ կարդա էլի՜: Ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է՝ Աստված լույս է ասելով, ի նկատի է առնվում Աստծո սրբությունը, այլ ոչ Նրա կազմությունը: 
Աստված լույս է, բայց ամեն լույս Աստված չէ: Աստված սեր է , բայց սերն Աստված չէ: Աստված Ալֆան ու Օմեգան է, բայց Ալֆան ու Օմեգան Աստված չեն...Ինչքա՞ն շարունակեմ (Հիմա ալֆա ի պահով կարո՞ղ է մոտդ միտք հղանա որ Աստված մինչև այբուբենի ստեղծումը չի եղել):
Արարման լույսը բոլորովին այլ բան է,Աստվածային լույսը՝ այլ: Եղիցի լույսը՝ դա տեսանելի աշխարհի, տարածության  ու մատերիաի ինչպես նաև տարբեր լուսային ճառագայթների մասին է: Աստվածային լույսը՝ անվերջ սրբության, բարության ու ողորմության:


Մի պահ նայենք կյանքին քո աչքերով՝ մինչև ծնվելդ դու չկաիր, եթե չկաիր ուրեմն մեռած էիր,եթե մեռած էիր ուրեմն չէիր կարող ծնվել, եթե չես ծնվել ուրեմն հիմա Ես ոչ մեկի չեմ պատասխանում....*Ու դու էլ մի պատասխանիր, խնդրում եմ:*



> *Չես վախենո՞ւմ*, Նետ ջան, որ նման պարադոքսից հետո այնքան էլ դժվար չէ աթեիստ դառնալը:


Դէ էդքան չէի ասի, հա՜: Ուղղակի մի քիչ ծնկներս սկսեց դողդղալ ու ատամներս չխչխկալ, բայց գիտակցությունս տեղն ա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամբիթիբաբա ջան, ի՞նչ կլինի նիկդ վերանվանես Հ.Հ.Դ.(Հայոց համազգային դարդ):Ախր էս կատաստրոֆիկ եզրահանքումներդ որտեղի՞ց:Էդ Բաբաներիդ գրքերը քիչ կարդա էլի՜: Ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ է՝ Աստված լույս է ասելով, ի նկատի է առնվում Աստծո սրբությունը, այլ ոչ Նրա կազմությունը: 
> Աստված լույս է, բայց ամեն լույս Աստված չէ: Աստված սեր է , բայց սերն Աստված չէ: Աստված Ալֆան ու Օմեգան է, բայց Ալֆան ու Օմեգան Աստված չեն...Ինչքա՞ն շարունակեմ (Հիմա ալֆա ի պահով կարո՞ղ է մոտդ միտք հղանա որ Աստված մինչև այբուբենի ստեղծումը չի եղել):
> Արարման լույսը բոլորովին այլ բան է,Աստվածային լույսը՝ այլ: Եղիցի լույսը՝ դա տեսանելի աշխարհի, տարածության  ու մատերիաի ինչպես նաև տարբեր լուսային ճառագայթների մասին է: Աստվածային լույսը՝ անվերջ սրբության, բարության ու ողորմության:
> 
> Մի պահ նայենք կյանքին քո աչքերով՝ մինչև ծնվելդ դու չկաիր, եթե չկաիր ուրեմն մեռած էիր,եթե մեռած էիր ուրեմն չէիր կարող ծնվել, եթե չես ծնվել ուրեմն հիմա Ես ոչ մեկի չեմ պատասխանում....*Ու դու էլ մի պատասխանիր, խնդրում եմ:*
> Դէ էդքան չէի ասի, հա՜: Ուղղակի մի քիչ ծնկներս սկսեց դողդղալ ու ատամներս չխչխկալ, բայց գիտակցությունս տեղն ա:


Հետաքրքիր առաջարկ է, կմտածեմ այդ մասին՝ շնորհակալություն: Բայց համոզված եղիր, որ աղեղ, կամ պիստոլետ, կամ տանկ չեմ վերանվանվի. Բաբաներս գոնե խաղաղասիրությանն ինձ սովորեցրել են, ի հակառակ քո արյունարբու Մովսեսի…

Բաբաներս ինձ մի բան էլ են տվել. գիտելիքներ, որ ես հասկանամ ու հպարտանամ նրանով, թե ով ենք մենք և որտեղից ենք գալիս, ինչն էլ հենց ծնել է իմ՝ քո շատ լավ նկատած համազգային դարդը, թե ինչի ենք մենք հասել… Բայց, կարծում եմ, անիմաստ է խորանալը, քանզի քո համար ամեն ինչ սկսվում և ավարտվում է Յահվեով, այնպես որ, արի քեզ չշեղեմ քո երանությունից:

Լավ, ավելի ճիշտ է, հարգեմ խնդրանքդ ու չպատասխնեմ, առավել ևս, որ թեմայում չենք:

----------


## Այբ

Համաձայն եմ, որ մարդկանց հետ պետք է վարվել էնպես, ինչպես ուզում ես, որ քեզ հետ վարվեն: Բայց մի բայց կա:  Շատ մարդիկ լավ վերաբերմունքից շոյվում են ու փոխադարձ հարգանք ցույց տալիս, իսկ մարդիկ էլ կան, որ մեկ-մեկ լավ վերաբերմունքից «երես են առնում»:  
Դրա համար մարդկանց «տեսակ» կա, որոնց հետ լավ է առնչություն չունենալ:

----------

Tig (11.07.2013), Աթեիստ (11.07.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (10.07.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Համաձայն եմ, որ մարդկանց հետ պետք է վարվել էնպես, ինչպես ուզում ես, որ քեզ հետ վարվեն: Բայց մի բայց կա:  Շատ մարդիկ լավ վերաբերմունքից շոյվում են ու փոխադարձ հարգանք ցույց տալիս, իսկ մարդիկ էլ կան, որ մեկ-մեկ լավ վերաբերմունքից «երես են առնում»:  
> Դրա համար մարդկանց «տեսակ» կա, որոնց հետ լավ է առնչություն չունենալ:


Եթե չեմ սխալվում, սկզբներում մի տեղ Արծիվն էր, որ առաջարկեց թեմայի վերնագրի հետ մեկտեղ քննարկել "ինչ որ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես" ասացվածքը: Ինձ էլ է թվում, որ չմոռանալով այս վերջինը, ավելի հեշտ կարելի է բացատրել թեմայի իմաստը:

Ես համարում եմ, որ դիմացի անձն այստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի, այստեղ հարցը լրիվ միակողմանի է դրված, այսինքն գլխավորն այստեղ հենց դու ես որ կաս, դու նա ես, ում շուրջ պտտվում է ամբողջ Տիեզերքը: Դու, այսինքն նա, ով որոշում է, թե ինչպես վարվի դիմացինի հետ: Կրկնում եմ, դիմացինն այստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Իսկ մենք սովոր ենք, չէ՞, խուսափել մեզ վրա պատասխանատվություն վերցնելուց, որպեսզի, եթե հանկարծ մի բան մեր ուզածով չլինի, անմիջապես մեղքը ուրիշի վրա գցենք:

Այդ պատճառով էլ հիմնականում ստացվում է հետևյալը. "Հո հիմար չե՞մ նիսյա լավություն անեմ, բա որ ես անեմ, իսկ ինքը չգնահատի... երես առնի... չպատասխանի լավությամբ... և նման հազար ու մի պատճառներ:

Իսկ ինչ-որ մի տեղ արդյո՞ք ասված է, որ նա պարտավոր է քեզ լավությամբ պատասխանել... Ո՛չ, ացված չէ, և ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ նա պարտավոր է կամ պարտավոր չէ, այլ ուղղակի այն պատճառով, որ *Նա* ոչ մի կապ չունի, այստեղ խոսքը *Քո*  մասին է, *Քո* լավություն անելու մասին:

Դու` ինձ լավություն ես անում ոչ թե ինձ երջանկացնելու համար, այլ *քեզ* երջանկացնելու համար: Դե ուրեմն, եղիր երջանիկ անկախ ինձանից, ինչու՞ ես քո երջանկությունը կապում իմ ցանկությանը. ես ո՞վ եմ, որ խանգարեմ քեզ երջանիկ լինել...

Հասկանու՞մ ես...

Այդ պատճառով է, որ գոյություն ունի  մի այլ ասացվածք էլ. "Լավություն արա ու գցիր ջուրը": 
Եվ սա միայն մեկ բան է նշանակում. մոռացի՛ր արածդ լավությունը, որպեսզի կախված չլինես ոչ մի բանից: 
Դու ոչ մի բանի կարիք չունես, դու ինքդ արդեն այնքան հարուստ ես, որ հնարավորություն ունես քո ունեցածից մի թանկարժեք բան տալ ուրիշին: Չէ՞ որ լավությունն իրոք որ շատ թանկ արժի: Եվ որքան ավելի շատ ես բաժանում այն, այնքան ավելի հարուստ ես ինքդ:

Եվ վստահ եղիր, որ իվերջո տվածիդ բազմապատիկը հետ կստանաս: Բայց բոլորովին էլ պարտադիր չի, ինչպես նաև ոչ մի տեղ ասված չի, որ դու հետ կստանաս նրանից, ում տվել ես:

Ընդ որում, հետ կստանաս *բազմապատիկ*, թե՛ տվածդ լավը, և թե՛ տվածդ վատը...

----------

Tig (11.07.2013), Ուլուանա (11.07.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում, սկզբներում մի տեղ Արծիվն էր, որ առաջարկեց թեմայի վերնագրի հետ մեկտեղ քննարկել "ինչ որ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես" ասացվածքը: Ինձ էլ է թվում, որ չմոռանալով այս վերջինը, ավելի հեշտ կարելի է բացատրել թեմայի իմաստը:
> 
> Ես համարում եմ, որ դիմացի անձն այստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի, այստեղ հարցը լրիվ միակողմանի է դրված, այսինքն գլխավորն այստեղ հենց դու ես որ կաս, դու նա ես, ում շուրջ պտտվում է ամբողջ Տիեզերքը: Դու, այսինքն նա, ով որոշում է, թե ինչպես վարվի դիմացինի հետ: Կրկնում եմ, դիմացինն այստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Իսկ մենք սովոր ենք, չէ՞, խուսափել մեզ վրա պատասխանատվություն վերցնելուց, որպեսզի, եթե հանկարծ մի բան մեր ուզածով չլինի, անմիջապես մեղքը ուրիշի վրա գցենք:
> 
> Այդ պատճառով էլ հիմնականում ստացվում է հետևյալը. "Հո հիմար չե՞մ նիսյա լավություն անեմ, բա որ ես անեմ, իսկ ինքը չգնահատի... երես առնի... չպատասխանի լավությամբ... և նման հազար ու մի պատճառներ:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ-որ մի տեղ արդյո՞ք ասված է, որ նա պարտավոր է քեզ լավությամբ պատասխանել... Ո՛չ, ացված չէ, և ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ նա պարտավոր է կամ պարտավոր չէ, այլ ուղղակի այն պատճառով, որ *Նա* ոչ մի կապ չունի, այստեղ խոսքը *Քո*  մասին է, *Քո* լավություն անելու մասին:
> 
> Դու` ինձ լավություն ես անում ոչ թե ինձ երջանկացնելու համար, այլ *քեզ* երջանկացնելու համար: Դե ուրեմն, եղիր երջանիկ անկախ ինձանից, ինչու՞ ես քո երջանկությունը կապում իմ ցանկությանը. ես ո՞վ եմ, որ խանգարեմ քեզ երջանիկ լինել...
> ...


Էս ամեն ինչի հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց ինձ թվում է, Այբը երես առնել ասելով ինկատի չի ունեցել, այն  հանգամանքը որ արածդ չի գնահատվի, այլ այն, որ քեզ կսկսեն շահագործել: Այո, կա մարդկային տեսակ, որին լավություն անելուց հետո, նա սկսում է քեզ շահագործելու փորձեր անել: Էլի թող չգնահատվի, էլի թող պատասխան-վերադարձ-վարձք չլինի, բայց շահագորրծելու միտումը արդեն սահմանի անցում է:

----------

Lílium (13.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.07.2013), Stranger_Friend (11.07.2013), Աթեիստ (11.07.2013), Այբ (11.07.2013), Վահե-91 (11.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

> Էս ամեն ինչի հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց ինձ թվում է, Այբը երես առնել ասելով ինկատի չի ունեցել, այն  հանգամանքը որ արածդ չի գնահատվի, այլ այն, որ քեզ կսկսեն շահագործել: Այո, կա մարդկային տեսակ, որին լավություն անելուց հետո, նա սկսում է քեզ շահագործելու փորձեր անել: Էլի թող չգնահատվի, էլի թող պատասխան-վերադարձ-վարձք չլինի, բայց շահագորրծելու միտումը արդեն սահմանի անցում է:


Tig-ը ճիշտ է նկատել, ես «երես առնել» ասելով ի նկատի ունեմ այն, որ մարդիկ քո լավ վերաբերմունքից կսկսեն քեզ շահագործել: 
Ինչքան էլ ասենք, թե մեր լավությունը փոխադարձվում է, մեկ է՝ ոչ միշտ է էդպես: Ոչ բոլոր մարդիկ են գնահատում և հերիք չէ քո լավությամբ քեզ չեն փոխադարձում, այլ հակառակը՝ կարող են քեզ նույնիսկ վատություն անել, մտածելով, որ դու հաստատ կներես: Դրա համար էլ մարդկանց հետ շփվելիս միշտ որոշակի սահմանն պետք է դնես:
Լավություն կարող եմ անել, յուրաքանչյուր մարդու կարող եմ ըստ պատշաճի հարգել, բայց այդ ամենը պետք է լինի փոխադարձ: Եթե ես զգամ, որ ինձ շահագործում են, ապա «դիմացինիդ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես քեզ հետ ես ուզում, որ վարվեն»՝ էդ դեպքում չեմ կարող:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Էդ դառնում ա ադամանդները խոզերի առաջ փռելու պես մի բան։ Կորող ա դիմացս մարդակերպ խոզ ա, կամ ավելի վատ կենդանի։ Պետք չի բոլորին նույն արշինով չափել։ Ոնց որ ախօերս էր ասում. «լավություն արա, քցՎի ջուրը», որտև հելնում, նստում են վզիդ։

----------

Jarre (12.07.2013), keyboard (12.07.2013), Lílium (13.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում, սկզբներում մի տեղ Արծիվն էր, որ առաջարկեց թեմայի վերնագրի հետ մեկտեղ քննարկել "ինչ որ ցանես, այն էլ կհնձես" ասացվածքը: Ինձ էլ է թվում, որ չմոռանալով այս վերջինը, ավելի հեշտ կարելի է բացատրել թեմայի իմաստը:
> 
> Ես համարում եմ, որ դիմացի անձն այստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի, այստեղ հարցը լրիվ միակողմանի է դրված, այսինքն գլխավորն այստեղ հենց դու ես որ կաս, դու նա ես, ում շուրջ պտտվում է ամբողջ Տիեզերքը: Դու, այսինքն նա, ով որոշում է, թե ինչպես վարվի դիմացինի հետ: Կրկնում եմ, դիմացինն այստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Իսկ մենք սովոր ենք, չէ՞, խուսափել մեզ վրա պատասխանատվություն վերցնելուց, որպեսզի, եթե հանկարծ մի բան մեր ուզածով չլինի, անմիջապես մեղքը ուրիշի վրա գցենք:
> 
> Այդ պատճառով էլ հիմնականում ստացվում է հետևյալը. "Հո հիմար չե՞մ նիսյա լավություն անեմ, բա որ ես անեմ, իսկ ինքը չգնահատի... երես առնի... չպատասխանի լավությամբ... և նման հազար ու մի պատճառներ:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ-որ մի տեղ արդյո՞ք ասված է, որ նա պարտավոր է քեզ լավությամբ պատասխանել... Ո՛չ, ացված չէ, և ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ նա պարտավոր է կամ պարտավոր չէ, այլ ուղղակի այն պատճառով, որ *Նա* ոչ մի կապ չունի, այստեղ խոսքը *Քո*  մասին է, *Քո* լավություն անելու մասին:
> 
> Դու` ինձ լավություն ես անում ոչ թե ինձ երջանկացնելու համար, այլ *քեզ* երջանկացնելու համար: Դե ուրեմն, եղիր երջանիկ անկախ ինձանից, ինչու՞ ես քո երջանկությունը կապում իմ ցանկությանը. ես ո՞վ եմ, որ խանգարեմ քեզ երջանիկ լինել...
> ...


Գիտես գրառումդ (դեմ չես, եթե դու-ով խոսեմ)  կարդալիս ի՞նչ էի մտածում: Մտածում էի, թե երանի իրականությունը հենց քո  գրածով լիներ (էնքան լավ կլիներ): Բայց կներես՝ համամիտ չեմ քո հետ: Ես չեմ ասում, թե երբ լավություն ես անում, պետք է ինչ-որ ակնկալիք ունենաս, բնավ: Ուզում եմ ասել, որ մարդիկ (իհարկե, խոսքս ոչ բոլոր մարդկանց է վերաբերվում) շատ դեպքերում շահագործում են քո լավ վերաբերմունքը և առիթից օգտվում: 
Ինձ պետք չի, որ իմ արած լավությունը ինչ-որ ձևով ինձ հետ գա: Ա՛յ մարդ, լավություն եմ արել, լավ եմ արել, թող անցած-գնացած լինի, բայց չշահագործեն և հետն էլ վնաս չտան:

----------

Tig (11.07.2013)

----------


## My World My Space

Էս սեքսին չի վերաբերվում,  չէ՞… ։think  :Jpit:  

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------

Tig (11.07.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Հարցի վերաբերյալ հիմնական կարծիքս ժամանակին արտահայտել եմ էստեղ, նորից չգրեմ։




> Էս ամեն ինչի հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց ինձ թվում է, Այբը երես առնել ասելով ինկատի չի ունեցել, այն  հանգամանքը որ արածդ չի գնահատվի, այլ այն, որ քեզ կսկսեն շահագործել: Այո, կա մարդկային տեսակ, որին լավություն անելուց հետո, նա սկսում է քեզ շահագործելու փորձեր անել: Էլի թող չգնահատվի, էլի թող պատասխան-վերադարձ-վարձք չլինի, բայց շահագորրծելու միտումը արդեն սահմանի անցում է:


Իսկ ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում էդ դեպքում։ Ո՞րն է լուծումը։

Քանի որ թեմայի վերնագիրը հանդիսացող նախադասությունն ինձ համար աքսիոմին հավասարազոր միտք է, այն ինձ համար չի կարող կիրառելի լինել միայն որոշ դեպքերում, բոլոր դեպքերի համար էլ պիտի գործի։ Հիմա բացատրեմ, թե ձեր նշած տարբերակի դեպքում ոնց է գործում, ըստ իս. մենք ուզում ենք, որ մեզ հետ վարվեն էնպես, ինչպես որ գտնում ենք ճիշտ, չէ՞, այսինքն՝ համարում ենք, որ ճիշտը դա է։ Ես, օրինակ, չէի ուզենա, որ ինչ–որ մեկն ինձ անընդհատ «լավություն» անելով՝ երես տար ու էդպիսով զրկեր իմ սխալները տեսնելու հնարավորությունից, փչացներ ինձ, այսպես ասած։ Ի վերջո, լավություն անել ոչ միշտ է նշանակում մարդու բոլոր ցանկությունները կատարել, որովհետև դրանով կարող ես իրականում շատ մեծ վատություն անել մարդուն։ Հենց սրանից ելնելով էլ էդպիսի մարդկանց ոչ թե պետք է անընդհատ գոհացնել՝ անընդհատ կատարելով նրանց խնդրանքները, այլ հասկացնել, որ դա ճիշտ չի՝ հենց դրանով նրանց լավություն անելով։ 

Մի խոսքով՝ թվացյալ հակասությունը կամ անհամապատասխանությունը, իմ կարծիքով, գալիս է ընդամենը որոշ երևույթներ նույնացնելուց, որոնք շատ դեպքերում ոչ միայն նույնը չեն, այլև կարող են հակադրվել։

----------

Ripsim (11.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (11.07.2013), Tig (11.07.2013)

----------


## Այբ

Իհարկե, սխալները ցույց չտալով լավություն չես անում, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ մի բան էլ վատություն ես անում: 

«Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին» սկզբունք ասելով, ես  առհասարակ հասկանում եմ արարքներ (գուցե ես նաև սխալ եմ հասկանում), որոնց ընդունակ է մարդը: Եթե ես ասում եմ, որ որոշ մարդկանց դեպքում սխալ է կիրառել այդ սկզբունքը, դա չի նշանակում, թե  ես  այդ սկզբունքին դեմ եմ: Չնայած նորից կրկնվում եմ, բայց ըստ իս՝ ոչ բոլոր մարդիկ են նույն վերաբերմունքին  արժանի:
Մի հատ պատկերացրեք, որ այն  մարդը, ում դու վստահել ես, ում համար արել ես ամեն ինչ, բառացիրոեն վարվել ես հետը այնպես, ինչպես կուզենայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին, հանկարծ պարզվում է, որ տվյալ մարդը քեզ ուղղակի շահագործել է: Այդ ժամանակ կշարունակե՞ս տվյալ մարդու հետ վարվել այնպես,  ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին: Ինձ թվում է, որ ոչ:
Կներեք, իհարկե, եթե  մի քիչ  ծայրահեղությունների մեջ եմ ընկնում, բայց «Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին» սկզբունքը, ինձ համար արդեն մի տարուց ավելի է, ինչ ապացուցվել է, որ մարդ արարածը ամեն վատ բանի ունակ է և պետք չէ բոլոր մարդկանց նույն աչքով նայել:

----------

keyboard (12.07.2013), Աթեիստ (11.07.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Ես այս արտահայտությունը բառացի եմ կիրառում.
Երբ ուզում եմ մեկը ինձ հետ վարվի այնպես, ինչպես ես եմ ուզում, տալիս եմ ճիշտ այն, ինչ ուզում եմ ստանալ: Բայց հաշվի չեմ առնում, որ ես նույն բանը չեմ ուզում, ինչ դիմացինս, ու փոխանակ անեմ այն, ինչ ինքն է ուզում, անում եմ այն, ինչ ես եմ ուզում: Երևի նույնն էլ դիմացինս ու ստացվում է, որ ոչ ես եմ իր ուզածը անում, ոչ ինքը՝ իմ. :Xeloq: 
Պետք է նախ իմանալ, թե դիմացինը ինչ է ուզում.

----------

Tig (11.07.2013), Վիշապ (11.07.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Հարցի վերաբերյալ հիմնական կարծիքս ժամանակին արտահայտել եմ էստեղ, նորից չգրեմ։
> 
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում էդ դեպքում։ Ո՞րն է լուծումը։
> 
> Քանի որ թեմայի վերնագիրը հանդիսացող նախադասությունն ինձ համար աքսիոմին հավասարազոր միտք է, այն ինձ համար չի կարող կիրառելի լինել միայն որոշ դեպքերում, բոլոր դեպքերի համար էլ պիտի գործի։ Հիմա բացատրեմ, թե ձեր նշած տարբերակի դեպքում ոնց է գործում, ըստ իս. մենք ուզում ենք, որ մեզ հետ վարվեն էնպես, ինչպես որ գտնում ենք ճիշտ, չէ՞, այսինքն՝ համարում ենք, որ ճիշտը դա է։ Ես, օրինակ, չէի ուզենա, որ ինչ–որ մեկն ինձ անընդհատ «լավություն» անելով՝ երես տար ու էդպիսով զրկեր իմ սխալները տեսնելու հնարավորությունից, փչացներ ինձ, այսպես ասած։ Ի վերջո, լավություն անել ոչ միշտ է նշանակում մարդու բոլոր ցանկությունները կատարել, որովհետև դրանով կարող ես իրականում շատ մեծ վատություն անել մարդուն։ Հենց սրանից ելնելով էլ էդպիսի մարդկանց ոչ թե պետք է անընդհատ գոհացնել՝ անընդհատ կատարելով նրանց խնդրանքները, այլ հասկացնել, որ դա ճիշտ չի՝ հենց դրանով նրանց լավություն անելով։ 
> 
> Մի խոսքով՝ թվացյալ հակասությունը կամ անհամապատասխանությունը, իմ կարծիքով, գալիս է ընդամենը որոշ երևույթներ նույնացնելուց, որոնք շատ դեպքերում ոչ միայն նույնը չեն, այլև կարող են հակադրվել։


Լուծումը ասել ես արդեն  :Smile:

----------


## melancholia

փոքր ժամանակ շատ էին ասում էս արտահայտությունը, ես էլ իմ հասկացածի չափ ընդունում ու համապատասխան վարք էի ցուցաբերում, հետո դա դարձավ բնավորություն: Իհարկե ոչ բառացի ինչպես մեր նախորդ ակումբցին էր նշել, այլ իմ պատկերացմամբ, կամ ավելի ճիշտ, իմ ընտանիքի պատկերացմամբ: ԱՅՍԻՆՔՆ, մարդկանցից չէի պահանջում ոչինչ, այլ աշխատում էի տալ հնարավորինս, պարտավորություն զգալով, ու հավատալով, որ մի  օր կվերադարձնեն : Հիմա հասկանում եմ, էտպես չի կյանքը: Տվողից միշտ պահանջում են, իսկ, նա ով պահանջում է, միշտ լինում է ավելի հարգված:

----------

keyboard (12.07.2013)

----------


## Սելավի

Ինձ  թվում  է,  մի  քիչ  սխալ  է  ձևակերպված  այս  միտքը: Երևի  չի  ասվել  /դիմացինիդ  հետ  վարվիր  այնպես,  ինչպես  կցանկանաս  որ  վարվեն  քեզ  հետ/  այլ հնարավոր է   ասվել  է   /ՄԻ  ՎԱՐՎԻՐ  ԴԻՄԱՑԻՆԻԴ  ՀԵՏ  ԱՅՆՊԵՍ,  ԻՆՉՊԵՍ  ՉԵՍ  ՑԱՆԿԱՆԱ  ՈՐ   ՎԱՐՎԵՆ  ՔԵԶ  ՀԵՏ/
Սրանց  մեջ  շատ  մեծ  տարբերություն  կա:  Մարդիկ  տարբեր  են,  և  բոլորը  տարբեր  նախասիրություններ  ունեն: Հնարավոր  է,  ինչ-որ  մեկը  ոչ  ստանդարտ  վարվելակերպ  է  սիրում,  և  մարդկանց  հետ  միշտ վարվում  է  իր  նախասիրած  վարվելակերպով,  բայց  շատ  մարդկանց  էդ  վարվելակերպը  դուր  չի  գալիս,  որովհետև  իրենք  էլ,  նմանատիպ  պարագայում,  վարվելակերպի  մեկ  այլ  նախասիրություն   ունեն:    Ստացվում  է,  որ  ամեն  մեկը  իր  նախասիրությամբ է վարվում  դիմացինի  հետ,  և  սպասում  համարժեք    վարվելակերպի:  Բայց  այնինչ,  հնարավոր  է,  որ  նա  ընդհամենը  իր  վարվելակերպով  վիրավորել   է  իր  դիմացինին,  ու  չի  էլ  գիտակցել,  քանզի  այդ  իր  նախասիրած  վարվելակերպը   իր  համար  նորմալ  է  և  ընդունելի,  իսկ  դիմացինի  համար  ոչ: 
Բայց  երբ  ասվում   է  /մի  վարվիր.../  այստեղ  արդեն  դու քո  չսիրած  վարվելակերպով  չես  վարվի,  որը  մի  գուցե  ուրիշների  համար  սիրելի  վարվելակերպ  է:  Դու   գիտակցորեն  չես  վարվի  այդպես,  քանզի  դու  չես  կարող  կռահել,  որ  քո  չսիրած  վարվելակերպը,  քո  դիմացինի  համար  շատ  էլ  ընդունելի  և  հրաշալի   վարվելակերպ  է:   Մի  խոսքով  դու  պարտավորված  չես  լինի  վարվես  ինչ  որ  կերպ,  որ  հետո  էլ  սպասես,  թե  երբ  պիտի  քեզ  հետ  համարժեք  վարվեն,  ու  չվարվելու  դեպքում    կարծես,  որ  քեզ  շահագործում  են:  Մի  գուցե  չեն  շահագործում,  այլ  պարզապես  քո  վարվելակերպը  իրենց  դուրը  չի  եկել,  և  նրանք  քեզ  շատ  սիրելով  լռել  են,  և  չեն  ցանկացել  համարժեք  պատասխանել,  կարծելով,  որ  նույնանման  վարվելակերպով քեզ  կարող  է  վիրավորեն,  քանզի  այդպիսի  վարվելակերպը  իրենց  համար  ընդունելի  չէ: Սակայն  քեզ  էլ  թվացել   է,  թե  իբր  քեզ  շահագործում  են,  և  դու  անընդհատ. քո  պատկերացմամբ  հրաշալի  վարվելակերպ  էս  ցուցաբերել,   և  համարժեք  պատասխան  վարվելակերպ  չես  ստացել:
Կոպիտ  ասած,  երբ  ասվում  է  /մի  վարվիր.../ դու  ինչպիսի  վարվելակերպի  նախասիրություններ  էլ  ունենաս, չես  վարվի..   քեզ  պարտավորված  չես  զգա,  որ  անպայման  ինչ  որ  կերպ  պիտի  վարվես,  ու  հլը  մի  հատ  էլ  սպասես,  որ  համարժեք  վարվելակերպով  քեզ  փոխադարձեն: 

Սպասումի  պահով...  
Ավելի  մեծ  գիտակցության  դեպքում,  սպասումը  ուրիշ  բանի  մասին  է  խոսում:    Եթե  դու,  ինչ  որ  բան  էս  արել  դիմացինիդ  համար  և  հետագայում   քեզ  չի  գոհացրել  իր  հակադարձումը, նշանակում  է  էդ  բանը  դու  քեզ  համար  էս  արել,  քո  սեփական  փառքի  ու  հպարտության  համար:  Սա  հենց  այնպես:

Եթե  այս,  վարվիրը  ու  մի  վարվիրը,  նայենք  նաև  կրոնական  տեսանկյունից,  ապա   այս  բազմաերանգ  կրոնական  աշխարհում,  այնքան  բազմատեսակ  կրոնական   վարվելակերպեր  գոյություն  ունեն,  որ օրինակ. ինչ-որ մի  կրոնի  ներկայացուցիչների  համար  X վարվելակերպը  շատ  ընդունելի վարվելակերպ  է, և  իրենք  միշտ  X ձևով  են  վարվում  ուրիշների  հետ,  և  շատ  են  ուզում  որ  իրենց  հետ  էլ  այդ  X ձևով  վարվեն,  իսկ  մյուս  կրոնի  ներկայացուցիչների  համար, այդ  նույն  X վարվելակերպը,   ոչ  միայն  ընդունելի  չէ,   այլ  նաև  շատ  խիստ  վիրավորական է:  Ստացվում  է,  /վարվիրը/  համամարդկային  կիառելի  չէ,  իսկ  ահա  մի  վարվիրը,  համամարդկային կրառելի:

Սա  ընդհամենը  իմ  կարծիքն  էր,  և  չի  բացառվում  որ  ես  սխալվում  եմ:

----------

Stranger_Friend (12.07.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Ինձ  թվում  է,  մի  քիչ  սխալ  է  ձևակերպված  այս  միտքը: Երևի  չի  ասվել  /դիմացինիդ  հետ  վարվիր  այնպես,  ինչպես  կցանկանաս  որ  վարվեն  քեզ  հետ/  այլ հնարավոր է   ասվել  է   /ՄԻ  ՎԱՐՎԻՐ  ԴԻՄԱՑԻՆԻԴ  ՀԵՏ  ԱՅՆՊԵՍ,  ԻՆՉՊԵՍ  ՉԵՍ  ՑԱՆԿԱՆԱ  ՈՐ   ՎԱՐՎԵՆ  ՔԵԶ  ՀԵՏ/


Սելավի, որոշ աստվածաբանների կարծիքով էս խոսքերի փիլիսոփայության իմաստն էն ա, որ ինքը ոչ թե ակնկալում ա պասիվություն՝ մի վարվիր այնպես....., այլ ակտիվության մղում՝ վարվի՛ր այնպես.....։ Այսինքն ըստ իրանց քո տարբերակը հավասար ա «ես քեզ վատություն չեմ անում, բայց լավություն էլ չեմ անում»։ Իսկ մյուս տարբերակը հավասար ա «ես քեզ վատության փոխարեն լավություն եմ անում։ Հնարավորությանս սահմաններում դիմացինիս ակտիվորեն լավություն անել»։ Իսկ թե էտ «լավ»-ն ու «վատ»-ը ինչ ա, էտ արդեն ուրիշ հարց ա։ Օրինակ ըստ աստվածաշնչի կրոնական համոզմունքները չկիսովղ հարազատին քարերով ծեծելով տանջամահ անելը «լավ» բան ա։

----------

Sambitbaba (13.07.2013)

----------


## Սելավի

Մի  գուցե  Jarre,   չեմ  վիճում,  որովհետև  ես  չգիտեմ  աստվածաբանների  կարծիքը,  բայց  ին  գիտակցությունը  ինձ  հուշում  է,  որ  առաջի  դեպքում,  կոպիտ  ասած  ասում  է,  դու  քո  դիմացինի  վզին   փաթաթի  այն,  ինչը  քո  գիտակցությամբ  լավ  բան է,  դրական  է:  Այսինքը  քեզ  դրթում  է  որ  դու  քո   հասկացած  լավի  և  դրականի չափանիշներով  առաջնորդվես,  (քո  ասած  ակտիվ  լինես)  չիմանալով  դիմացինիդ  գիտակցության  կամ  նախասիրության  չափանիշները:
Երկրորդ  տարբերակի  դեպքում,  այն  ինչը  դու  վատ  բան  էս  համարում,  բացասական. ասում է,  մի  փաթաթիր  դիմացինիդ  վզին:  Այսինքը,  կրկին  քո  գիտակցությամբ  ինչը  որ  քեզ  համար  վատ  բան է, բացասական  է, անկախ  նրանից  դիմացինի  չափանիշով  դա  բացասական  է  թե  դրական,  մի  փաթաթիր  դա  իր  վզին:  Մի  խոսքով,  հարգիր  դիմացինիդ    գիտակցական   չեզոքությունը:
Ես  այսպես  եմ  կարծում,  մի  գուցէ  շատ  ավելի  խորը  շերտեր  կան  այս  ասացվածքի  մեջ,  որը  դեռ  ես չեմ  հասկանում: Մի  գուցե   աստվածաբանները  ճիշտ  են,  և  ավելին  գիտեն  այս  փիլիսոփայական  մտքի  մասին,  քան  մենք  կարողանում  ենք  վերլուծել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Սելավի, ինձ թվում է՝ էդ «վարվիր»–ի ու «մի վարվիր»–ի միջև նման հակասությունները զուտ բառերից կառչելու հետևանք են։ Համենայնդեպս, ես էդ խոսքը հասկանում եմ շատ ավելի լայն, գլոբալ իմաստով, այսինքն՝ էն ակնհայտ բացասական բաները, որ բոլոր մարդկանց համար էլ տհաճ են, վնասակար են, մի արա, իսկ էն ակնհայտ դրական բաները, որոնցից ցանկացած մարդ էլ իրեն լավ է զգում, օգտակար է, արա։ Մնացած՝ ավելի մանր հարցերում, երբ նախասիրությունների, բնավորությունների ու ճաշակների տարբերության հարց կարող է լինել, բնականաբար, չպիտի առաջնորդվես զուտ քո անձնական վերաբերմունքով, ճաշակով ու խառնվածքով, այլ ամեն մարդու նկատմամբ անհատական վերաբերմունք ցուցաբերես։ 
Իսկապես չեմ հասկանում էս պարզ խոսքն էսքան անտեղի բարդացնելու ու մեջը հակասություններ պեղելու իմաստը։

----------

Sambitbaba (13.07.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

Երկու իմաստով կարելի է հասկանալ այս ասացվածքը.
Աստվածաշնչում ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ գրված է բարություն անելու իմաստով, այսինքն՝ օգնի՛ր կարիքավորին, ձե՛ռք մեկնիր ընկածին, լավությո՛ւն արա.. ընդհանուր իմաստներով, բարություն քարոզելու համար է ասված և կարծում եմ ճիշտ կլինի երեխաների դաստիրակության մեջ կիրառել, ամրապնդել նրա մեջ.
Երկրորդը դա բառացի իմաստն է՝ տուր այն, ինչ ուզում ես ստանալ: Օրինակ՝ եթե ուզում ես դիմացինդ կիսվի որևէ գաղտնիքով, ինքդ առաջինը քո գաղտնիքներից պատմիր նրան, եթե ուզում ես լավ նվեր ստանալ ծննդյանդ օրը, դու մյուսի տարեդարձին շքեզ նվեր տուր: Սա <<ժամանակակից>> տարբերակն է և չարժե միշտ կիրառել կարծում եմ, որովհետև ինչպես նշվեց վերևում՝ տարբեր մարդիկ, տարբեր ճաշակներ, նախասիրություններ, ուղեղներ....

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էս ամեն ինչի հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց ինձ թվում է, Այբը երես առնել ասելով ինկատի չի ունեցել, այն  հանգամանքը որ արածդ չի գնահատվի, այլ այն, որ քեզ կսկսեն շահագործել: Այո, կա մարդկային տեսակ, որին լավություն անելուց հետո, նա սկսում է քեզ շահագործելու փորձեր անել: Էլի թող չգնահատվի, էլի թող պատասխան-վերադարձ-վարձք չլինի, բայց շահագորրծելու միտումը արդեն սահմանի անցում է:


Տիգ ջան, Այբ ջան, Աթեիստ ջան, Աթեիստի ախպեր ջան, իսկ դուք գոնե մեկ րոպե փորձե՞լ եք մտածել, թե ինչու՞ այդ` ընդամենը մեկ նախադասության անունը դրված է "Ոսկե Օրենք": Կարծում եմ, այն է պատճառը, որ այդ միտքը` կատարյալ միտք է, ենթակա չէ որևէ փոփոխության, ընդ որում այնքան է պարզ, որ պարզ է բոլորին և բացատրելու կարիք անգամ չունի. վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին: Իսկ ո՞վ իրեն կարող է ինչ-որ վատ բան ցանկանալ: Մի՞թե դա չէ պատճառը, որ Ուլուանայի համար այդ միտքը նման է աքսիոմայի:

Իսկ դուք, կներեք, բայց այդ Ոսկե Օրենքը վիզ դրած ցանկանում եք առուծախի օրենք դարձնել. դու` ինձ, ես` քեզ: Ընդ որում նախապես վախենում եք, որ կարող է ձեր տված որակով ապրանքի տեղ` ձեզ խաբեն ու փչացած ապրանք տան... 

Երեխեք ջան, այստեղ հարցը փոխադարձ հարաբերությունները չեն, այստեղ խոսքը գնում է մարդու, ինքն իրեն Մարդ դարձնելու մասին ու դիմացինն այստեղ ոչ մի դեր չի խաղում: Դիմացինն ուղղակի պատրվակ է, որպեսզի դու կարողանաս որոշում ընդունել, թե ինչպիսին ես *դու* ցանկանում լինել:

Ժամանակի մեջ ասած, խոսքը գնում է *մինչև* այն պահի մասին, երբ դիմացինդ կհասցնի ինչ-որ բան անել քո նկատմամբ: Իսկ դուք արհամարհում եք այդ կարևոր պահը, և անմիջապես անցնում եք դիմացինի ապագա կատարելիք գործողությունները քննարկելուն:

Հիշու՞մ եք ասացվածքը. Քանի դեռ գետը չես թռել-անցել, "հոպ" մի ասա: Իսկ դուք, դեռևս գետի այս ափին կանգնած, ձեռք-ձեռքի տված, միահամոուռ "հոպ" եք գոչում...

Ինձ թվում է, թե դուք ուղղակի այլ թեմա եք ցանկանում: Եկեք բացենք այդ թեման հետևյալ վերնագրով. "Արժե՞ արդյոք շարունակել լավություն անել մեկին, ով չի գնահատում և առավել ևս` չարաշահում է քո արածը..." Եվ արխային խոսեք ձեր և ձեր դիմացինի բարոյականության  մասին:

Այս թեման դրա մասին չէ և ձեր վերլուծությունները ձեզ ոչինչի չեն բերի: :Sad:

----------

Jarre (13.07.2013), Stranger_Friend (13.07.2013), Tig (13.07.2013), Աթեիստ (13.07.2013), Այբ (13.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (15.07.2013), Ուլուանա (13.07.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Գիտես գրառումդ կարդալիս ի՞նչ էի մտածում: Մտածում էի, թե երանի իրականությունը հենց քո  գրածով լիներ (էնքան լավ կլիներ):


Եկել եմ ուրախ լուր հաղորդեմ քեզ, Այբ ջան. իրականությունը հենց իմ գրածով է, որ կա՛:

Տխուր է, որ համամիտ չես ինձ հետ ու քեզ հետ միասին շատերն էլ համամիտ չեն: Բայց ի՞նչ ես կարծում, այս աշխարհը մինչև օրս ու՞մ շնորհիվ է կանգուն. Ոսկե Օրենքին հետևո՞ղ մարդկանց շնորհիվ, թե՞ Ոսկե Օրենքը չարաշահող մարդկանց շնորհիվ:

Սիրելի Այբ ջան, այս Տիեզերքում սխալը չի կարող գերիշխել: Եթե կարողանար, Տիեզերքը վաղուց արդեն կործանված պետք է լիներ:




> Մարդիկ շատ դեպքերում շահագործում են քո լավ վերաբերմունքը և առիթից օգտվում:


Ձեր բոլորի սխալը գիտե՞ս, որն է, Այբ ջան: Դուք դիմացինի հանդեպ ձեր վարմունքը խառնում եք դիմացինի *կամքը կատարելու* հետ:
Որտեղի՞ց եք դուք այ միտքը վերցնում: Ի՞նչն է ձեզ ստիպում այդ եզրակացությանը հանգել: Ոսկե Օրենքում այդ մասին ոչինչ չի ասված: Դրա "նամյոկն" անգամ չկա՛: Ոչ ոք քեզ չի ստիպում հլու հնազանդ ծառայել դիմացինիդ: Իսկ եթե ծառայում ես, թող դա լինի այն պատճառով միայն, որ դու ինքդ ես այդպես համարել: դու համարել ես, որ քո վերաբերմունքը հենց նրան ծառայելն է: Այդքանը և ոչինչ ավելին: Եվ այդ դեպքում արդեն դու նրանից այլևս պահանջեր էլ չես ունենա և չես սպասի, վարձահատույց կլինի՞ նա արդյոք քեզ, թե՞ ոչ:

Այդպես դու կսկսեիր փոխել աշխարհը. Քո ցանկացած ուղղությամբ: Կարդա  KarineIonesyan-ի ստորագրությունը: Կարող ես քիչ ձևափոխել ու ասել. եթե ցանկանում ես փոխել աշխարհը, սկսիր քեզանից: 
Ու մի մտածիր, թե դիմացինդ ինչ կանի կամ չի անի:
Այդպես դու երբեք չես սկսի աշխարհը փոխել:

----------

Tig (13.07.2013), Այբ (13.07.2013), Ուլուանա (13.07.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Տիգ ջան, Այբ ջան, Աթեիստ ջան, Աթեիստի ախպեր ջան, իսկ դուք գոնե մեկ րոպե փորձե՞լ եք մտածել, թե ինչու՞ այդ` ընդամենը մեկ նախադասության անունը դրված է "Ոսկե Օրենք": Կարծում եմ, այն է պատճառը, որ այդ միտքը` կատարյալ միտք է, ենթակա չէ որևէ փոփոխության, ընդ որում այնքան է պարզ, որ պարզ է բոլորին և բացատրելու կարիք անգամ չունի. վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին: Իսկ ո՞վ իրեն կարող է ինչ-որ վատ բան ցանկանալ: Մի՞թե դա չէ պատճառը, որ Ուլուանայի համար այդ միտքը նման է աքսիոմայի:
> 
> Իսկ դուք, կներեք, բայց այդ Ոսկե Օրենքը վիզ դրած ցանկանում եք առուծախի օրենք դարձնել. դու` ինձ, ես` քեզ: Ընդ որում նախապես վախենում եք, որ կարող է ձեր տված որակով ապրանքի տեղ` ձեզ խաբեն ու փչացած ապրանք տան... 
> 
> Երեխեք ջան, այստեղ հարցը փոխադարձ հարաբերությունները չեն, այստեղ խոսքը գնում է մարդու, ինքն իրեն Մարդ դարձնելու մասին ու դիմացինն այստեղ ոչ մի դեր չի խաղում: Դիմացինն ուղղակի պատրվակ է, որպեսզի դու կարողանաս որոշում ընդունել, թե ինչպիսին ես *դու* ցանկանում լինել:
> 
> Ժամանակի մեջ ասած, խոսքը գնում է *մինչև* այն պահի մասին, երբ դիմացինդ կհասցնի ինչ-որ բան անել քո նկատմամբ: Իսկ դուք արհամարհում եք այդ կարևոր պահը, և անմիջապես անցնում եք դիմացինի ապագա կատարելիք գործողությունները քննարկելուն:
> 
> Հիշու՞մ եք ասացվածքը. Քանի դեռ գետը չես թռել-անցել, "հոպ" մի ասա: Իսկ դուք, դեռևս գետի այս ափին կանգնած, ձեռք-ձեռքի տված, միահամոուռ "հոպ" եք գոչում...
> ...


 Sambitbaba ջան, նախ անդրադառնամ «Ոսկի օրենքին»։ Առաջին հերթին դա ե՛ս չեմ անվանել «ոսկի օրենք», երտև եթե ես անվանեի ու դրան վերաբերվեի այնպես ինպչես դու ես վերաբերվում, հաստատ ոսկի բառը մեջտեղ չէի գցի։ Որովհետև ոսկին միշտ էլ եղել ա առուծախի հիմքը։ 1000 ու մի անուն կարելի էր հորինել, որ առուծախի հետ չասոցացվեր։

Հիմա մի օրինակ՝ երբ ես աշխատում էի համակարգչային խանութում, մոտս հաճախակի գալիս էին անծանոթ մարդիկ, որոնք «ասենք ախպորս աներձագի փեսու ընկերն ա» ու կոմպ ա ուզում։ Ես ասում եմ «հարց չկա», առաջարկում եմ օպտիմալ կոնֆիգուրացիա, անում եմ հնարավոր զեղչերը ու ինձանից գոհ մարդուն ճամփում։ Անցում ա մի քանի ամիս, կիրակի օրով գնացել եմ տուն (Արմավիր)՝ հանգստանալու։ Մեկ էլ գալիս ա նույն մարդը (որին իհարկե չեմ հիշում, ինձ հիշեցնում ա) ու ասում. «ես քեզնից կոմպ էի առել, հիմա ինչ որ բան ենք խառնել, մի հատ արի դզի»։
Սրանից գալիս ենք քո հետևյալ արտահայտությանը՝ «*այստեղ խոսքը գնում է մարդու, ինքն իրեն Մարդ դարձնելու մասին ու դիմացինն այստեղ ոչ մի դեր չի խաղում:*»։ Ես չեմ ուզում ինձ դարձնեմ մարդ, որին պետք ա, մեղմ ասած, _անհասկացողները_ (կամ իրանց դրա տեղը դնողները) նույնիսկ հանգստյան օրերին ոչ թե ինչ որ օգնություն խնդրեն, այլ պահանջեն, (որտև ըստ իրանց կարճ ուղեղի, էդ կոմպը ոչ թե խանութից են առել, այլ անձամբ ինձանից), մտածելով թե ամբողջ կյանքս դարձա իրանց պարտք։
Քանի դեռ կան նման, էլի մեղմ ասած, _տարօրինակները_, պտի ընտրես *ում* ես լավություն անում։


Հ.Գ.
Նոր կարդացի նախորդը գրառումդ։ «*Ոչ ոք քեզ չի ստիպում հլու հնազանդ ծառայել դիմացինիդ:*» Էլի որ, չի ստիպում, դու էլ էդ մարդուն մերժում ես, ու արդյունքում 
1. օրը սկսվում ա դա թթված, նեղացած դեմքով
2. Էն բարեկամդ, որի միջոցով հասել էին քեզ, կարող ա էնքան հիմար լինի, որ դրա համար քեզանից նեղանա
3. Դու էլ քեզ վատ ես զգում, որտև «չէ» ասել չես սիրում, բայց գիտակցում ես, որ ստեղ տենց էր պետք, ու ամբողջ օրը ներքին դիսկոմֆորտ ես ունենում։

Դրա փոխարեն արդեն սկսում ես մարդկանց օգնելուց առաջ քցել/բռնել. արժանի՞ ա, թե՞ չէ։ Ուշադրություն դարձրու, էլի առուծախի թեմա չկա. պարզապես արժանիի ու անարժանի թեմայա։

----------

Jarre (13.07.2013), Tig (13.07.2013), Այբ (13.07.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Sambitbaba ջան, նախ անդրադառնամ «Ոսկի օրենքին»։ Առաջին հերթին դա ե՛ս չեմ անվանել «ոսկի օրենք», երտև եթե ես անվանեի ու դրան վերաբերվեի այնպես ինպչես դու ես վերաբերվում, հաստատ ոսկի բառը մեջտեղ չէի գցի։ Որովհետև ոսկին միշտ էլ եղել ա առուծախի հիմքը։ 1000 ու մի անուն կարելի էր հորինել, որ առուծախի հետ չասոցացվեր։


Այո, Աթեիստ ջան:
Ամբողջ հարցն այն է, թե ինչ կերպ ես նայում իրերին, ինչ դեր ես հատկացնում նրանց, ինչ կերպ ես ընկալում նրանց, ինչպես ես ցանկանում, որ նրանք քեզ ծառայեն:
Հասկանում ես, առուծախը ոսկու միակ նշանակությունը չի եղել: Դրանից բացի ոսկին ամենաազնիվ մետաղն է, ամենակատարյալ նյութերից մեկն է: Եվ այդ օրենքին "Ոսկի" անունը փոխաբերականորեն տալով, տվողներն ինչ խոսք, որ նկատի չունեին ոսկու հանդեպ չարչիականական /մերկանտիլիստական/ վերաբերմունքը, այլ նկատի ունեին այն, որ Օրենքը ոսկու պես ազնիվ է, կատարյալ է, մաքուր է:

Կներես, Աթեիստ ջան, ես քեզ նեղացնելու ոչ մի միտում չունեմ: Առավել ևս, ես հենց ամենասկզբից միտումնավոր չխոսեցի այս մասին, վախենալով, որ ձեզանից մեկնումեկը կարող է կոպիտ համարել ասածս ու նեղանալ... Բայց դու ինքդ խոսեցիր այդ մասին, ու ես արդեն քո միակողմանի մոտեցմանը չպատասխանել չէի կարող:
Քանզի հենց այդպիսի մոտեցումն է, որ հարցը դարձնում է առուծախի թեմա:

Բայց դու ինքդ լրջորեն նայիր քո իսկ բերած օրինակին և ազնվորեն պատասխանիր ոչ թե ինձ, այլ քո խղճին.

ա/ Այն ժամանակ, երբ ունեիր օգնելու հնարավորություն և օգնում էիր, դու գո՞հ էիր քեզանից, որ օգնել ես մեկին, դու որևէ հաճույք ապրու՞մ էիր այդ պահին, դու ներդաշնակության մե՞ջ էիր քո սրտի հետ;

բ/ Հիմա, երբ ունես օգնելու հնարավորություն և չես օգնում նույնիսկ նրան, ով արժանի չի, էլ խչոսենք նրանց մասին, ում դու չես օգնել, չնայած նրանք կարող էին նաև արժանի լինել, - Դու գո՞հ ես քեզանից, դու որևէ հաճույք ապրու՞մ ես մարդկանց չօգնելով, դու ներդաշնակության մե՞ջ ես քո սրտի հետ;

գ/ Կուզենայի՞ր, որ ուրիշները քեզ հետ այդ կերպ վարվեին...

դ/ Այսպիսուվ, ի վերջո, վարվելով այդ կերպ, դուք ինքդ քեզ լավությու՞ն ես անում, թե՞ վատություն...

----------


## Աթեիստ

ա) Ես արդեն վերևում գրել եմ, որ շատ մեծ դժվարությամբ եմ ասում «չէ» ու ինձ լավ եմ զգում մարդկանց օգնելիս։
Ֆբ-ում էլ սաղ օրը նայում եմ, որ մի հարց ունի, որ ես կարամ օգնեմ։ 
բ) «Չէ» ասում եմ շատ հազավադեպ ու երբ որ *իսկականից համը հանում են*։ Այսինքն հաստատ չեմ կարող հիշել դեպք (չեմ ասում «չի եղել», պարզապես չեմ հիշում), որ վստահ չլինեմ, որ արժանի չէր, որ մերժեմ։ Առաջի կետից էլ բխում ա, որ դա ինձ տհաճ ա, բայց դրան նայում եմ ինչպես դեղ խմելուն, տհաճ ա, բայց առողջարար ա։
գ) Այո
դ) Ոնց նայում եմ, եթե սկսեմ ավելի շատ մերժել, միայն կշահեմ։ Դեռևս կան դեպքեր, որ գիտեմ, որ չարաշահում են, բայց քանի համը չեն հանել, դեռ չեմ կարում մերժեմ, չնայած գիտակցում եմ, թե ինչքան կյանքս կթեթևանար, եթե մի անգամ նրանց չոր «ոչ» ասեի։ Էս պահին շատերին օգնելով միայն ինձ վատություն եմ անում։

----------

Jarre (13.07.2013), Sambitbaba (13.07.2013), Tig (13.07.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ա) Ես արդեն վերևում գրել եմ, որ շատ մեծ դժվարությամբ եմ ասում «չէ» ու ինձ լավ եմ զգում մարդկանց օգնելիս։
> Ֆբ-ում էլ սաղ օրը նայում եմ, որ մի հարց ունի, որ ես կարամ օգնեմ։ 
> բ) «Չէ» ասում եմ շատ հազավադեպ ու երբ որ *իսկականից համը հանում են*։ Այսինքն հաստատ չեմ կարող հիշել դեպք (չեմ ասում «չի եղել», պարզապես չեմ հիշում), որ վստահ չլինեմ, որ արժանի չէր, որ մերժեմ։ Առաջի կետից էլ բխում ա, որ դա ինձ տհաճ ա, բայց դրան նայում եմ ինչպես դեղ խմելուն, տհաճ ա, բայց առողջարար ա։
> գ) Այո
> դ) Ոնց նայում եմ, եթե սկսեմ ավելի շատ մերժել, միայն կշահեմ։ Դեռևս կան դեպքեր, որ գիտեմ, որ չարաշահում են, բայց քանի համը չեն հանել, դեռ չեմ կարում մերժեմ, չնայած գիտակցում եմ, թե ինչքան կյանքս կթեթևանար, եթե մի անգամ նրանց չոր «ոչ» ասեի։ Էս պահին շատերին օգնելով միայն ինձ վատություն եմ անում։


Շնորհակալ եմ ազնիվ պատասխանիդ համար, Աթեիստ ջան:
Ստացվում է, որ Ոսկե Օրենքը քեզ համար էլ է "ոսկե", որովհետև քեզ հաճույք է պատճառում դիմացինդ լավ վերաբերվելը, իսկ վատ վերաբերվելը` նույնիսկ դիմացինիդ մեղքով, - ոչ; և դու սիրում ես, երբ քեզ էլ լավ են վերաբերվում:

Եվ եթե կարողանանք տարբերել լավ վերաբերմունքը խնդրանքներ կամ պատվերներ չկատարելուց, հավատա, կստացվի, որ մերժելն էլ պարտադիր չի, որ վատ վերաբերմունք լինի: Բայց միևնույն է, այն չի կարող այս պահին լինել մեր քննարկման առարկան, քանի որ այժմ մենք խոսում ենք առաջին քայլի մասին միայն, երբ դու ուղղակի ընտրում ես ինչ-որ կերպ վարվել դիմացինիդ հետ:
Իսկ երբ դու մերժում ես նրան ինչ-որ հարցում կամ չես մերժում, դա արդեն առաջին քայլ չի կարող լինել, որովհետև, եթե մարդ քեզանից ինչ-որ բան չի խնդրել կամ պահանջել, այսինքն չի կատարել առաջին քայլը, դու ի՞նչը պիտի մերժես... Մի՞թե այդպես չէ:

Հետո, գիտես, Աթեիստ ջան, կարելի է այս օրենքի կատարյալ լինելն այլ կերպ էլ հաստատել. տես, ասենք թե այն մարդը, ում դու օգնեցիր կոմպ գնելու հարցում, իսկ հետո նա նստեց գլխիդ ու դու հետո նրան մերժեցիր ինչ-որ հարցում, - ասենք թե տեսնում ես, որ նա ընկել-ձեռքը կոտրել է: Հիմա ինչ է, դու չես օգնի նրան տանել իր ծանր ճամպրուկն այն պատճառով միայն, որ նա մի անգամ չգնահատեց քո օգնությունն ու նստեց գլխի՞դ...

Սա այն պահն է, երբ դու ընտրության հնարավորություն ունես.

ա/ Կատարել երրորդ քայլը, ինչը կնշանակեր քարշ գալ ուրիշի կողմից քեզ թելադրված իրավիճակի, ուրիշի կառուցած աշխարհի հետևից, որովհետև քո երրորդ քայլը հետևանքն է ինչ-որ մեկի կատարած երկրորդ քայլի;
բ/ Նորից կատարել առաջին քայլը, վերադառնալ Ոսկե Օրենքին և դրանով իսկ կրկին անգամ առաջարկել աշխարհի վերափոխման *քո* տարբերակը: 

Ես համոզված եմ, որ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը հենց երկրորդ տարբերակն էլ ընտրում է և հենց այդ պատճառով է Ոսկե Օրենքը` ոսկե:

----------

Tig (13.07.2013), Աթեիստ (13.07.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դու ճիշտ ես, ով որ առաջի քայլ արեց, քո ասած երրորդն էլ կանի, բայց հարցն էն ա, որ դա արդեն հաճույք չի պատճառում։ Որտև գիտակցում ես, որ օգնում ես անարժանին, որին շատ կուզեիր մերժել (ու հարկավոր ա սովորել մերժել)։ Դրան օգնելուց ոչ միայն քեզ լավ չես զգում, այլ նույնիսկ վատ ես զգում, ափսոսում ես նրա վրա ծախսածդ ժամանակը։
Իսկ դու փորձում ես առաջին ու երրորդ քայլերը նույնացնել։ Իրականում դրանք շա՜տ տարբեր են։ Թեև երկուսի դեպքում էլ կողքից նայելուց տեսան, որ ես նրան օգնեցի։

----------

Tig (13.07.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դու ճիշտ ես, ով որ առաջի քայլ արեց, քո ասած երրորդն էլ կանի, բայց հարցն էն ա, որ դա արդեն հաճույք չի պատճառում։ Որտև գիտակցում ես, որ օգնում ես անարժանին, որին շատ կուզեիր մերժել (ու հարկավոր ա սովորել մերժել)։ Դրան օգնելուց ոչ միայն քեզ լավ չես զգում, այլ նույնիսկ վատ ես զգում, ափսոսում ես նրա վրա ծախսածդ ժամանակը։
> Իսկ դու փորձում ես առաջին ու երրորդ քայլերը նույնացնել։ Իրականում դրանք շա՜տ տարբեր են։ Թեև երկուսի դեպքում էլ կողքից նայելուց տեսան, որ ես նրան օգնեցի։


Աթեիստ ջան, կներես, բայց ինձ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ դու սկզբից կարծիք ես կազմում, թե ինչի մասին կարող էմ գրած լինել, հետո նոր կարդում ես գրածս: Իսկ հետո, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ եմ գրել, ասում ես: "ճիշտ է, հենց իմ կարծածն էլ գրել է":

Ես քեզ համար հատուկ առանձնացրեցի ու իրավիճակը ներկայացրեցի քեզ երկու տարբերակով, որ դու կարողանաս ընտրության հնարավորուոթյուն ունենալ, կարողանաս տարբերել. դու ցանկանում ես դառնալ երրորդ քայլն անո՞ղ, թե՞ ցանկանում ես միշտ առաջին քայլ անող մնալ, որովհետև, կախված քո ընտրությունից, դու լրիվ տարբեր ապագաներ ես ստեղծում քեզ համար: Իսկ դու ասում ես, որ ես իմ իսկ առանձնացրածը փորձում եմ նույնացնել...

Կարո՞ղ ես բացատրել ինձ, թե այդ դեպքում ո՞ր է իմ տրամաբանությունը. ինչու՞ հենց ինքս առանձնացրեցի այն, ինչը հետո պիտի ջանայի նույնացնել:

Մի հին ասացվածք հիշեցի: 
Մեղվին հարցնում են. - Ինչպիսի՞ն ես դու պատկերացնում քո Աստծոն:
Մեղուն պատասխանում է. - Շա՜տ հզոր Աստված է: Մի խայթի փոխարեն երկու խայթ ունի:

Մեղուն տեսնում է միայն իր աշխարհայացքով:
Ես փորձում եմ ցույց տալ իմ աշխարհայացքը:
Դու իմ ասածը թարգմանում ես քո աշխարհայացքի լեզվով:

Կարապը, խեցգետինը և գայլաձուկը` ամեն մեկը բեռը քաշում է դեպ իրեն:

Վախենամ, մենք էլ տեղում կանգնած մնանք... :Sad:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Վաղուց արդեն ապրում եմ էս կանոնով: Իսկապես "ոսկյա" է... 
Ժամանակին՝ սխալ մեկնելուս, թյուր պատկերացնելուս պատճառով միակողմանի էի օգտագործում "վարվիր" (կամ "մի վարվիր")ը: Այլոց համար ընտրելով լավն անելու ու վատը չանելու զանազան տարբերակներ: Լավն անելուց՝ խնդիրներ չէի ունենում: "Ոչ այնքնան լավ" բաներից խճճվում էի ընտրություններիս մեջ, փնտրտուքիցս խելագարվում ու հաճախ տանջվում խղճիս ձեռքին... "վատը" չանելով հանդերձ՝ տանջվում... մինչև էն օրը, երբ հասկացա կանոնի ոսկեղենությունը: 
Անաչառ եղիր, ինքդ քեզ դատիր արդարորեն, խղճիդ առաջ մաքուր եղիր, գնահատիր իրավիճակը ու քեզ դիր գործողության կիզակետում... ու այդքանից հետո, եթե արժանի գտնես, որ նման վիճակում ճիշտ կլիներ, որ արարքիդ համար ձեռքդ կոտրեին... ուրեմն կոտրիր այն ձեռքը որը արժանացել է կոտրվելու... եթե վատ բան ես արել, որի համար արժե, որ քեզ սատկացնեն՝ ուրեմն սատկացրու... "արա այն, ինչ կուզեիր որ քեզ անեն" (կամ "մի արա, ինչ չէիր ուզի") : Ինքդ քեզ դատելու, և դրանով աշխարհի հետ հարաբերվելու կոչն եմ տեսել ու ... խաղաղվել: Էլ դիմացինիս քիթն արյունլվա անելուց վատ չեմ զգում, քանզի դա անում եմ ինձ էդ մարդու տեղը դնելուց, հազար չափելուց, վիճակն ապրելուց հետո: Էլ խիղճս չի տանջում... Ոսկի կանոն ա...  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Վաղուց արդեն ապրում եմ էս կանոնով: Իսկապես "ոսկյա" է... 
> Ժամանակին՝ սխալ մեկնելուս, թյուր պատկերացնելուս պատճառով միակողմանի էի օգտագործում "վարվիր" (կամ "մի վարվիր")ը: Այլոց համար ընտրելով լավն անելու ու վատը չանելու զանազան տարբերակներ: Լավն անելուց՝ խնդիրներ չէի ունենում: "Ոչ այնքնան լավ" բաներից խճճվում էի ընտրություններիս մեջ, փնտրտուքիցս խելագարվում ու հաճախ տանջվում խղճիս ձեռքին... "վատը" չանելով հանդերձ՝ տանջվում... մինչև էն օրը, երբ հասկացա կանոնի ոսկեղենությունը: 
> Անաչառ եղիր, ինքդ քեզ դատիր արդարորեն, խղճիդ առաջ մաքուր եղիր, գնահատիր իրավիճակը ու քեզ դիր գործողության կիզակետում... ու այդքանից հետո, եթե արժանի գտնես, որ նման վիճակում ճիշտ կլիներ, որ արարքիդ համար ձեռքդ կոտրեին... ուրեմն կոտրիր այն ձեռքը որը արժանացել է կոտրվելու... եթե վատ բան ես արել, որի համար արժե, որ քեզ սատկացնեն՝ ուրեմն սատկացրու... "արա այն, ինչ կուզեիր որ քեզ անեն" (կամ "մի արա, ինչ չէիր ուզի") : Ինքդ քեզ դատելու, և դրանով աշխարհի հետ հարաբերվելու կոչն եմ տեսել ու ... խաղաղվել: Էլ դիմացինիս քիթն արյունլվա անելուց վատ չեմ զգում, քանզի դա անում եմ ինձ էդ մարդու տեղը դնելուց, հազար չափելուց, վիճակն ապրելուց հետո: Էլ խիղճս չի տանջում... Ոսկի կանոն ա...


Ջուզ, իսկ այն ձեռքը, որ կոտրում ես, դու փնտրում ես, որ ձեռքի տերը ճիշտ քո կատարած արարքի՞ց կատարած լինի, թե՞ յուրաքանչյուր պատահած ձեռք էլ արդեն հարմար ես համարում կոտրել: :Smile:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ջուզ, իսկ այն ձեռքը, որ կոտրում ես, դու փնտրում ես, որ ձեռքի տերը ճիշտ քո կատարած արարքի՞ց կատարած լինի, թե՞ յուրաքանչյուր պատահած ձեռք էլ արդեն հարմար ես համարում կոտրել:


Այ ախպեր, տանջվել մանրամասն ձևակերպել եմ մտքերս, բայց դու էլի հարց ունես տալու... ի՞նչ "իմ կատարած արարք", մի՞թե պարզ չէր գրածս...
Ուրեմն էսպես. եթե ինչ որ մեկի ձեռք կոտրելու միտք է այցելում հոգնատանջ ուղեղիս, ինձ դնում եմ էդ մարդու տեղը: Իր եղած-չեղածով հանդերձ դարձնում եմ իմը, մտնում եմ իր կաշվի տակ, նյարդերի մեջ: Ու դրանից հետո՝ դատում (մտքումս) արդեն ինքս ինձ (ես հիմա *նա* եմ չէ՞): Երբ դատավճիռն իմ անձի հանդեպ ընդունելի է լինում, գնում ու հանգիստ խղճով կոտրում եմ նրա ձեռքը, ում կաշվի տակ մտած դատվում էի իմ իսկ կողմից.... հիմա պարզ ա չէ՞  :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այ ախպեր, տանջվել մանրամասն ձևակերպել եմ մտքերս, բայց դու էլի հարց ունես տալու... ի՞նչ "իմ կատարած արարք", մի՞թե պարզ չէր գրածս...
> Ուրեմն էսպես. եթե ինչ որ մեկի ձեռք կոտրելու միտք է այցելում հոգնատանջ ուղեղիս, ինձ դնում եմ էդ մարդու տեղը: Իր եղած-չեղածով հանդերձ դարձնում եմ իմը, մտնում եմ իր կաշվի տակ, նյարդերի մեջ: Ու դրանից հետո՝ դատում (մտքումս) արդեն ինքս ինձ (ես հիմա *նա* եմ չէ՞): Երբ դատավճիռն իմ անձի հանդեպ ընդունելի է լինում, գնում ու հանգիստ խղճով կոտրում եմ նրա ձեռքը, ում կաշվի տակ մտած դատվում էի իմ իսկ կողմից.... հիմա պարզ ա չէ՞


Այ հիմա հասկացա: Կներես, որ միանգամից գլուխս չմտավ:
Ստացվում է, որ դու կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ էլ այդպես վարվեի՞ն:
Հիմա, ասենք թե մի հավատացյալ, կարդալով գրածդ տողերը, "ըմբռնում է" Ոսկե Օրենքի "բուն էությունը", և դրա հետ մեկտեղ` չէ՞ որ հավատացյալ է, - գրածդ համարում է աստվածանարգանք: Դրանից ելնելով համարում է, որ  եթե այս տողերն ինքը գրած լիներ, իր ձեռքը պետք է կոտրվեր: Հետո քեզ դնում է իր տեղը, քո եղած-չեղածով դարձնում է իրենը... կաշվիդ տակ... նյարդերիդ մեջ... դե, չերկարացնեմ, ճիշտ քո շարադրանքով, մինչև վերջ...

Քո ցանկացածը սա՞ է: :Sad:

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

> Այ հիմա հասկացա: Կներես, որ միանգամից գլուխս չմտավ:
> Ստացվում է, որ դու կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ էլ այդպես վարվեի՞ն:
> Հիմա, ասենք թե մի հավատացյալ, կարդալով գրածդ տողերը, "ըմբռնում է" Ոսկե Օրենքի "բուն էությունը", և դրա հետ մեկտեղ` չէ՞ որ հավատացյալ է, - գրածդ համարում է աստվածանարգանք: Դրանից ելնելով համարում է, որ  եթե այս տողերն ինքը գրած լիներ, իր ձեռքը պետք է կոտրվեր: Հետո քեզ դնում է իր տեղը, քո եղած-չեղածով դարձնում է իրենը... կաշվիդ տակ... նյարդերիդ մեջ... դե, չերկարացնեմ, ճիշտ քո շարադրանքով, մինչև վերջ...
> 
> Քո ցանկացածը սա՞ է:


Եթե եղած -չեղածով դարձնի իրենը, կզգա որ կամ հավատացյալ չի ասողը կամ ինքը դա աստվածանարգանք չի համարում: Այսինքն ասողը ճիշտ է իր համար, ոչ մի վատ բան չի անում՝ ինքը իր մտքերը ու հետևաբար պետք չի լինի ձեռքը կոտրել, հը՞ն :Think: 

Իսկ իմ կարծիքով Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին խոսքի վրա չարժե շատ խորանալ: Դա աստվածաշնչյան կարևոր խոսքերից մեկն է և պետք է ընդունի քրիստոնյան որպես օրենք.

----------

Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (15.07.2013)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Հիմա, ասենք թե մի հավատացյալ, կարդալով գրածդ տողերը, *"ըմբռնում է"* Ոսկե Օրենքի "բուն էությունը", և դրա հետ մեկտեղ` չէ՞ որ հավատացյալ է, - գրածդ համարում է *աստվածանարգանք*


Եթե իսկապես միտքս հասկացել ես, իմ միտքն "ըմբռնողն" այն "աստվածանարգանք" չպիտի համարի... քանզի՝ ես չեմ համարում, ու վստահ եմ վերևներում իմ համոզվածության մասին տեղյակ են… իրենցից գաղտնիք չունեմ…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Եթե եղած -չեղածով դարձնի իրենը, կզգա որ կամ հավատացյալ չի ասողը կամ ինքը դա աստվածանարգանք չի համարում: Այսինքն ասողը ճիշտ է իր համար, ոչ մի վատ բան չի անում՝ ինքը իր մտքերը ու հետևաբար պետք չի լինի ձեռքը կոտրել, հը՞ն
> 
> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին խոսքի վրա չարժե շատ խորանալ: Դա աստվածաշնչյան կարևոր խոսքերից մեկն է և պետք է ընդունի քրիստոնյան որպես օրենք.


Ոչինչ պետք չէ ընդունել որպես օրենք, քանի դեռ չես համաձայնեցրել այն հոգուդ և սրտիդ հետ: Նույնիսկ աստվածաշնչյան:

Հ.Գ. Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ: :Smile:

----------

Ուլուանա (15.07.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Եթե իսկապես միտքս հասկացել ես, իմ միտքն "ըմբռնողն" այն "աստվածանարգանք" չպիտի համարի... քանզի՝ ես չեմ համարում, ու վստահ եմ վերևներում իմ համոզվածության մասին տեղյակ են… իրենցից գաղտնիք չունեմ…


Ինչու՞ չպիտի համարի, Ջուզ ջան: Քո համարել-չհամարելն ի՞նչ կապ ունի:

Ես, օրինակ, չեմ համարում, որ քո "ըմբռնումն" արդարացնում է քեզ` քո հանգիստ, "ըմբռնած" խղճով ձեռքեր կոտրելու պրոցեսում, որովհետև իմ "ըմբռնած" Ոսկե Օրենքն այդ չէ: Հետո ի՞նչ: Մի՞թե դա կխանգարի քեզ շարունակել ձեռքեր կոտրելը:
Հա, ես դիմացիդ հավատացյալի կողմից էլ չեմ, քանզի դա "աստվածանարգանք" էլ չեմ համարում: Բայց չեմ համարում ոչ թե, որովհետև քո կողմից եմ, այլ որովհետև համարում եմ, որ Աստծոն անարգել հնարավոր չէ: Նախ, որովհետև Աստծո համար այդպիսի հասկացողություն ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի, և երկրոդ, որովհետև, ինչ անում ես` քեզ ես անում:

Բայց, կրկնում եմ, իմ համարել-չհամարելն էլ կապ չունի ոչ քո, ոչ էլ դիմացիդ հավատացյալի "ըմբռնման" հետ: Էնպես որ ձեռքդ կոտրող միևնույն է, կգտնվի, որովհետև դու ես այդպես ցանկանում:

----------

Ուլուանա (16.07.2013)

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

> Ոչինչ պետք չէ ընդունել որպես օրենք, քանի դեռ չես համաձայնեցրել այն հոգուդ և սրտիդ հետ: Նույնիսկ աստվածաշնչյան:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բարի գալուստ Ակումբ:


Իսկ մի՞թե իսկական Քրիստոնյա լինելով կամ դառնալով, ինքնըսինքյան չես համաձայնեցնում Աստավածշնչյան խոսքերը հոգուդ և խղճիդ.

Շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իսկ մի՞թե իսկական Քրիստոնյա լինելով կամ դառնալով, ինքնըսինքյան չես համաձայնեցնում Աստավածշնչյան խոսքերը հոգուդ և խղճիդ.
> 
> Շնորհակալություն


Ջինի ջան, եթե քրիստոնեա ես, ուրեմն երևի գիտես Լերան քարոզը: Հիշեցնե՞մ...
"Եթե քո աչքը գայթակղեցնում է քեզ, հանիր ու դեն նետիր... 
Եթե քո ձեռքը գայթակղեցնում է քեզ, կտրիր ու դեն նետիր..."

Ինչու՞ չշարունակենք նույն ոգով.
Եթե քո հավատը անհասկանալի է քեզ, վերցրու և դեն նետիր:

Հակառակ դեպքում ինչի՞ն պիտի հավատաս, եթե չես հասկանում, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը...
Սա ասում եմ, սիրելիս, քանզի համարում եմ, որ նույնիսկ հավատալ` պետք չէ "ինքստինքյան": Պետք է սկզբում ընկալեն քո սիրտն ու հոգին, իսկ հետո արդեն որոշեն, հավատա՞ն դրան թե՞ ոչ: :Wink:

----------

Ուլուանա (16.07.2013)

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

> Ջինի ջան, եթե քրիստոնեա ես, ուրեմն երևի գիտես Լերան քարոզը: Հիշեցնե՞մ...
> "Եթե քո աչքը գայթակղեցնում է քեզ, հանիր ու դեն նետիր... 
> Եթե քո ձեռքը գայթակղեցնում է քեզ, կտրիր ու դեն նետիր..."
> 
> Ինչու՞ չշարունակենք նույն ոգով.
> Եթե քո հավատը անհասկանալի է քեզ, վերցրու և դեն նետիր:
> 
> Հակառակ դեպքում ինչի՞ն պիտի հավատաս, եթե չես հասկանում, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը...
> Սա ասում եմ, սիրելիս, քանզի համարում եմ, որ նույնիսկ հավատալ` պետք չէ "ինքստինքյան": Պետք է սկզբում ընկալեն քո սիրտն ու հոգին, իսկ հետո արդեն որոշեն, հավատա՞ն դրան թե՞ ոչ:


Չէ, ես ուրիշ բան էի ուզում ասել: Մարդը ոչ թե Քրիստոնյա է դառնում և սկսում ենքան որ շարժվել Աստվածաշնչյան օրենքներով, այլ կարդում է, հասկանում, ընդունում իր հոգում այդ խոսքերը որպես օրենք հետո նոր համարվում Քրիստոնյա:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> … և երկրոդ, որովհետև, *ինչ անում ես` քեզ ես անում*:


 միանշանակ համաձայն եմ

Կարծում եմ միտքս հասկացված չի ու կփորձեմ ևս մեկ (վերջին) անգամ մատուցել այն: Որեմն. *ես* կարծում եմ , որ "Ոսկե օրենքը" միայն "լավ" բաներ անելու կոչ չի, այլ "արդար" բաներ անելու: Ըստ ինձ, եթե գտնվում եմ մի իրավիճակում, երբ անելիք արարքս "սրբության" պիտակ չի կարողանում կրել, այսինքն կասկածում եմ անելիքիս "աստվածհաճությանը". ինձ դնում եմ այն մարդու տեղը, որի հանդեպ պատրաստվում եմ գործել: Եվ դրանից հետո, եթե գտնում եմ, որ նույնատիպ իրավիճակում ինձ հետ վարվեին այնպես, ինչպես ես եմ պատրաստվում վարվել և դա կլինի արդար վարմունք ի՛մ հանդեպ - այդ պահից ինձ իրավունք եմ տալիս անելու այն, ինչ մտադրվել եմ… 
Առայժմ ձեռքեր չեմ կոտրել, մի երկու քֆուր-չափալախից էնկողմ չի անցել դեռ: Անգամ բազում դեպքեր են եղել, երբ մտերիմներս տարակուսել են "անտարբերությունիցս": Պատճառն իմ "ինքնադատաստանն" է եղել. ինձ դրել եմ "նրա" տեղն ու … համբերել …

----------


## einnA

Երբ շատ փոքր էի ու էս "ոսկե կանոնի" մասին գաղափար չունեի, մի օր բակում խաղալիս մեկին ոչխար ասեցի ու քարերի տարափ թափեցի գլխին, մեր շենքի մեծերից մեկն ինձ կանգնացրեց ու ասեց` մի օր նույն ձևով քեզ ոչխար կասեն ու քար կշպրտեն վրադ: Ասեց ու գնաց` առանց նախատելու:

Էտ օրվանից մեջս մեխվեց էտ կանոնը:Ճիշտ տարիքում ու ճիշտ ժամանակին էտ մարդն ինձ հանդիպեց, թե չէ հիմա ասեր, չէի էլ լսի  :Jpit:

----------

keyboard (16.07.2013), Moonwalker (17.07.2013), Sambitbaba (17.07.2013), Tig (17.07.2013), Ուլուանա (17.07.2013), Վոլտերա (17.07.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> միանշանակ համաձայն եմ
> 
> Կարծում եմ միտքս հասկացված չի ու կփորձեմ ևս մեկ (վերջին) անգամ մատուցել այն: Որեմն. *ես* կարծում եմ , որ "Ոսկե օրենքը" միայն "լավ" բաներ անելու կոչ չի, այլ "արդար" բաներ անելու: Ըստ ինձ, եթե գտնվում եմ մի իրավիճակում, երբ անելիք արարքս "սրբության" պիտակ չի կարողանում կրել, այսինքն կասկածում եմ անելիքիս "աստվածհաճությանը". ինձ դնում եմ այն մարդու տեղը, որի հանդեպ պատրաստվում եմ գործել: Եվ դրանից հետո, եթե գտնում եմ, որ նույնատիպ իրավիճակում ինձ հետ վարվեին այնպես, ինչպես ես եմ պատրաստվում վարվել և դա կլինի արդար վարմունք ի՛մ հանդեպ - այդ պահից ինձ իրավունք եմ տալիս անելու այն, ինչ մտադրվել եմ… 
> Առայժմ ձեռքեր չեմ կոտրել, մի երկու քֆուր-չափալախից էնկողմ չի անցել դեռ: Անգամ բազում դեպքեր են եղել, երբ մտերիմներս տարակուսել են "անտարբերությունիցս": Պատճառն իմ "ինքնադատաստանն" է եղել. ինձ դրել եմ "նրա" տեղն ու … համբերել …


Ջուզեպե ջան, "վերջին" անգամ մատուցածդ միտքը մի քիչ շատ մի կողմ թեքվեց: Թեքվեց այնքան, որ դարձավ արդեն երկրորդ քայլ (եկ երկրորդ քայլի մասին նորից ամեն ինչ չկրկնեմ, - այդ մասին ահագին ջուր ծեծեցինք Աթեիստի հետ): Այսինքն, ստացվում է, որ ոչ թե դու դիմացինիդ հանդեպ վարվում ես այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին, այլ դիմացինիդ հետ վարվում ես այնպես, ինչպես ինքն է ցանկացել, որ իր հետ վարվեն: 
Չէ՞ որ էդ քֆուր-չափալախը տվել ես դիմացինիդ ինչ-որ վարմունքի համար, այլ ոչ թե Ոսկե Օրենքն աշխատեցնելու համար վեր ես կացել ու նիսյա տեղը մի երկու քֆուր-չափալախ ես աջ ու ձախ բաժանել:

Իսկ երկրորդ քայլի դեպքում Ոսկե Օրենքն արդեն չի աշխատում: Եվ ցավալին այն է, որ բոլորդ հենց այդ չաշխատող մասն եք վերցում որպես հիմնակետ... :Sad:

----------


## Զաքար

Կանոնը հիանալի կանոն է,ես էլ այլ մտածողներից եմ լսել,բայց դա էական չէ,էականը կանոնի էություն է,որը միայն բարիքի է սերմանում մեր/մարդկանց մեջ,եթե մարդիկ այս կանոնի շուրջ դատեն դա կլինի Հրաշք,իհարկե խոսքը չի վերաբերում մազոխիստներին և բոլոր այն մարդկանց ովքեր չարիք չեն համամարում մարդու հանդեպ ցանկացած տեսակի ոտնձգություններ:Արդիական ասած կանոնն `Աստվածային է:

----------

Sambitbaba (31.05.2014)

----------

